# Post something nice you'd like to tell a fellow SAS user



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc. Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not. 

My comment for an unknown user:
I can tell that your advice and concern for others are genuine. It's refreshing to see someone on the forum keep their head up despite all the **** you've been through. Keep it up. You deserve to live your life the way you want to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've always kinda looked up to you on here, you've been through hell and back. You gave and continue to give me hope.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love how everything is light and silly with you. I swear you can find the joke in every situation.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I really like you and I wish you could see yourself as others see you and not through the negative thoughts you have.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

inb4 peeps start getting paranoid about posts in this thread



Hey - look we disagree. But come on. Let go of the stress. I've been there before, even though I was on the opposite end, and I know the crippling fear. And guess what? It didn't make any difference. I wasted so much time worrying about things I didn't have to. Wish you could do the same.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You changed my life, I changed you didn't.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

bla blah blah 
Bla blabal blah blah 
Bla .


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Would you like to be my friend? :nerd:


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If you were food, you'd be spaghetti.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello from the other side


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like your posts but I'm unsure about a couple of your comments to me. I hope I haven't annoyed you. I'm sorry if I have. :/

(This is addressed to one person but it could actually be addressed to almost everybody here, I guess. ops )


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I miss you. :sigh I wish you'd come back and post again, since posting here seems to be the only way I can consistently communicate with anyone. I really wanted to be friends with you--real friends--but let my stupid fear get in the way. I hope the reason you're not here is because you're busy with things that are making you happy. I seem to recall you were working on a creative project?

And I hope you don't hate me for letting you down.

Oh, that reminds me--I want you (another user) to come back and post again, too!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

And I'm sorry for letting you down, too. I really wish I could help you out somehow.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I really can't think of anything I want to say to anyone here lol.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd like to see you in your under ware . Hehehehehe 
Just visited the post a pick of your self thread lol . 
So many people are so hot . 
Lol


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

The forum has become a little bland and slightly more unintersting since some of you guys left, but I would like to think that you guys are improving and facing the real world like functioning, healthy adults.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

i will probably get your thread locked, sorry


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I really enjoy reading your writings, very fascinating, don't change.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm worried about you.



CloudChaser said:


> Work the shaft, try to keep your teeth out the way.


Haha!!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

You have a lot of good things to say, I read your posts when I see them. You're one of the few people on here that I wish I could get to know irl. You give a lot of really good real-world advice without coming across as arrogant or full of yourself. You seem like a very empathetic person overall. You're smart but you also seem to be street smart and have common sense, and having one doesn't guarantee you have the others, so that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really hope you're ok, you left without saying a word.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You both have a lot more patience than I do.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You have a lot more patience than I do.


Hello


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

you're ruining the flow of the thread


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Please don't leave Jhonen


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

just admit it


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I didn't even just settle at what the thread asked me to. "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS user". 

I mean I did it as well, in the thread that asked me to post something I'd like to tell a fellow SAS user. I went beyond and above and should get some points for that.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I miss how things were for a while there. You know what i mean? Sometimes i'll meet people who remind me of you, but it's never the same. i wonder how long it will take before i'm able to stop comparing them. Funny, we never knew each other very well, but i guess that doesn't matter for this sort of thing. I just wish things weren't so uncomfortable now.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

To someone else,

you're confusing me. i wonder if i am confusing you.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally a way to interact with people without the anxiety of actually interacting with them. :O


I really appreciated you messaging me that time. I wish I’d got to know you better (I was too anxious to ever message you myself) as it looked like we had a lot in common and I thought we maybe could have been friends. Or associates. Or enemies who tolerated each other from time to time. I hope you’re doing okay.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Come back to SAS! (to a certain I randomly found today and wish I had the chance to talk to, but sadly that said user's been inactive for 5 years)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

You really don't have to! Don't think I'm obligating you to. I only posted that for fun and for anyone who really wanted to. But you really don't have to. ;_; Trust me, it's awful. In fact it'd probably be better if you didn't.

(You can if you want. Just...you don't _have_ to. I won't be mad if you don't.)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I wish you guys would come back. *sigh* Even if you didn't post much. This forum was sooo, soooooo different when you were around. You were like the mommy's and the daddy's of SAS lmao. There were a few of you that had your act together enough, so that you had focus, you had control of your lives and you had REAL lives and you were in therapy and you were taking care of yourselves, and you had a handle on things. You knew how to deal with all this anxiety stuff. And you weren't hesitant about passing on what helped you to others....you just gave that advice away to anyone who asked, and you did it in a way that never, ever made the one asking for the advice feel any less than you, or lower....you did it because you really wanted to help. And that was all. You gave advice on this forum in such a way that made me think I was sitting right across from you, face to face, or right next to you in a bar lol. There was none of the patronizing b.s. that you see from some members now. And there was nothing expected in return.

Looking back, that was a pretty awesome time on this site, that I think I took for granted in a way. Only because I didn't realize it just wouldn't last.

There are four members especially that I can think of that made such a huge difference back then. Their posts and their attitudes were contagious....it made us want to help each other. Your posts and your blogs made us want to be more like you, to realize we're really all on the same team, that we're all human, and it's OK to fall down, we just have to help each other back up. They were inspiring, ffs, they really were. I miss all four of you guys. I still talk to one of you from time to time, but meh, I wish you were still on this site.

But I totally and completely understand why each of you left, and tbh, I cannot blame you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm sorry if I was the cause to anything that happened, my dad was the reason for my depression. I finally figured it out. I know this because of the past couple of days, he's tried to do some stuff that made me mad and almost cry. I miss you, you did many things that made me happy. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I wonder what would have happened if I had told you how I felt.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I like your sense of humour.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you for being somebody I look forward to speaking with every single day since I talked to you for the first time. You keep me going, even though there are many things I still don't know about you and vice versa. I sincerely hope I'll be able to give you the support you might need, although I cannot say of how much value that could be. For the moment, I can simply mention that you can count on me whenever you're going through rough times. I'll be there.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

You went out of your way to be nice to me. I hope you're all right.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Come _back_! The site needs your posts. 

Whatever asinine thing somebody said to you, it was surely undeserved. You stood up for me when asinine things were said to me. You even missed my posts when I was gone. I miss your posts now, so come back!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Your last message was so filled with pain. I haven't heard from you in a while; I hope your doing ok.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually think these are all about me.

#1
I always like reading your posts because you always seem positive and upbeat, even when things aren't going great.
#2
I like your bluntness in expressing yourself.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

farfegnugen said:


> I usually think these are all about me.


If I see a post that's really positive I *hope* it's about me, if I see a post that's really negative I *assume* it's about me. ;_; :lol

...

Your username just popped up on my friends list. You've been gone for ages but I wish you'd come back, that you hadn't let the negativity drive you away. I miss your input.  It feels lonelier here without you.

I hope you're at least doing well and found someplace more helpful.

...

And to somebody I believe I've referred to in here twice already, *COME BACK!*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd give anything if we could start all over again.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Friend me. :cry I know it's just a symbolic gesture, but our posts have so much in common even you see it, and I really empathize with your posts. To be honest I checked your profile a moment ago and was surprised you're not on my friends list already.

Come on, friend me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I could take your pain away I would....I swear.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I would tell you but this thread is broken.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I know I don't have much to offer, but I really look up to you and hope we can be friends.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I find your posts incredibly insightful, it makes me wish I had the same tenacity.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Whatever ..


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

@Atheism: your gif game is weak.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> @Atheism: your gif game is weak.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


>


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

gunner21 said:


>


*gasp* You used someone else wtf i don't even know what this is anymore D:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Atheism said:


> *gasp* You used someone else wtf i don't even know what this is anymore D:


Sorry! I'm running low on Simon gifs at the moment. I had to!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think you're really cute.

It doesn't matter what I think though because you'd never notice me.

(Aimed at several different guys.)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You are such a ............. .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you text me already? Can we meet?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tehuti88 said:


> I think you're really cute.


Thanks. ops


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

did they unlock you yet? I kept the peanut butter hidden..


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you for listening to my never ending rants about everything, big and small. I'm lucky to have such an awesome internet friend


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

That post. :nw


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

My anxiety makes it pretty difficult to enjoy conversations right now, but I'm really working on it and hope we can be friends in the future. This is to at least 6 people- or the entire forum lol.

And you made me feel really truly appreciated about a week ago. I didn't say so then but maybe I'll tell you soon.

Also are you talking about me lmao? Paranoid or narcissist, who knows


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I know it might feel like you’re banging your head against a brick wall, but what you’re saying does get through – if not to them then to strange people lurking in the background like me. And, er, that’s better than nothing, isn’t it? I feel like my attitude has changed for the better, in that I’ve learned that I have to take responsibility for my own problems, partly because of your posts. I hope that you continue to make them.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

so i think we were friends here and when one stops to think about it, it was probably a strange and unlikely friendship, maybe it wasn't even really a friendship? maybe if we'd met in person we'd hate each other. maybe i was finding worth in being there for you, maybe to the point of being selfish. I'm not sure. Maybe I was adopting you in a way, unfairly placing you in the position of the daughter I never had. Anything's possible, I guess. I have to say I don't totally buy your reasoning for ending communication. I think there was more to it than that. But that's water under the bridge. The real thing I wanted to say is that you gave me so much. And I can look back and know that I truly loved you for the person you were---your bluntness, your honesty, your sense of humor, your sensitivity, your saavy, your tenderness, your smarts, your courage etc etc. Those were my favorite days here. You are and always will be a piece of work...and I mean that in the highest sense. So I hope your absence means you're on your way--doing the things you want to do--living the life you want to live--finding connection, maybe love, traveling, working, enjoying your friends, not letting go of those dreams. Hope you're happy. Take care, you. Much love always. :squeeze


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I like strawberries, do you also like them?

Use this thread as motivation to just tell whoever, whatever you want to tell them. Not passive-aggressively in this thread, just straight up go for it (unless of course it is something negative or nasty or might ruin your experience here...then, yeah, passive-aggressive the crap out o' that!)


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

the other day i was searching something in the forums and came across an old post of yours - and, well, this is really lame and stupid but it surprised me how much i still miss you and feel for you. (i'm a little tipsy now as i'm writing this, but still.) it's been more than two three years. (i know, i can't count.) i still think about you sometimes, and about the relationship we never had. i wonder how/what you are doing now. it's probably meaningless to wish you well; i don't think anything ever really changes for us folks with anxiety. ah well, it seems i just typed up a pointless paragraph of bull**** and now i can't be arsed to delete it. all our conversations were pointless, too, but i remember it all of it (well most of it, i'm no einstein) with vivid clarity. i wish i wasn't such a terrible, sucky person.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Evo1114 said:


> I like strawberries, do you also like them?
> 
> Use this thread as motivation to just tell whoever, whatever you want to tell them. Not passive-aggressively in this thread, just straight up go for it (unless of course it is something negative or nasty or might ruin your experience here...then, yeah, passive-aggressive the crap out o' that!)


It's funny, I was going to post something like this earlier in this thread but I didn't want to sound like I was looking down on anyone.

I wish people would just tell people what they mean to them directly (obviously if it's just negative it might be better to keep it to yourself) while they're around to hear it, I've been trying my best to do this in my real life.

Think about it this way, anyone who's said something along the lines of missing someone who used to post here, maybe they would still be here if they knew they were valued (to be clear I'm not blaming you for them leaving).

I understand why some might not want to do so but think about yourself at your lowest, and the effect a little bit of kindness could have on you, why not do that for someone you feel some sort of connection to? We don't really know how much people are suffering, a lot of people suffer in silence.

So maybe let whoever it is you're talking about know that someone values them, you might change someone's life.

I think it would make the world a better place, and yes I'm aware how idealistic this sounds.:smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still want to meet? Seems like you're not interested.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Your threads are usually fun to post in. You should make another!

Not that I'm just saying that because I'm bored or anything. :um


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I like you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If you really are gone from this place, take care of yourself. Still worry about you.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

to multiple people: I'd really like to be friends with you/get to know you but my life is overwhelming me at the moment to the point where I can't do friendship very well right now. Because of everything I've committed to, it's actually going to get worse until maybe the summer... 

to one person: I don't know why I'm so into you, but I really really want to get to know you more. I'm kind of creepin on you big time but I don't know how to actually talk to you or know if you even want to talk to me. It's... hard and stuff. So I'll just keep creepin for now I guess I until I man up or hopefully lose interest.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure. I feel like a really mean person so if I don't say anything back, please don't take it personally. I just can't "love" /care for people. My limit to how my friendliness goes is, well, limited. Keep it cool though bro-Man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you're ok.....haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I miss seeing your orange face around the forums. Some people are just meant to be a part of the SAS fauna and shouldn't be allowed to leave. Feels weird man.

(i miss seeing a couple of faces actually)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for never getting back to you after our email exchanges. Life got busy and I needed a lengthy break from the virtual/fantasy world I found myself absorbed in.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Paper thin anonymity on these. The person I am talking about in each one should know I am talking about them, but I can also totally pretend otherwise.

1. I have a lot of empathy for you, things are surprisingly similar for us. I wish I could give you some energy and motivation to have another go at doing what might help you (but I understand why you can't handle it atm). Hang in there though, things can change.

2. I have told you what I think of you and your posts multiple times, consider this another such time . I also wish things were much easier for you.

3. It's just the first bit that is going to be the hardest. You will be surprised at how different things will be when you get there. You need to put yourself first, she is going to get worse on the way especially as you near your goal. Do whatever you need to to get where you want to go. What she does is up to her, not you.

4. I am totally asleep. Can't wait to see those posts.

5. For some reason we didn't get off to the best start, but I greatly appreciate the support and advice.

6. Ty for the help that time via pm, I was genuinely worried I might have screwed it up. (the syrup worked well btw). I like you and your posts.

7. I hope my weird pirate speak pm didn't make you leave the forum 

8. You remind me of old friends of mine. Great sense of humour, you make me laugh. See you by the bins.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder which one of you it was that took the time to thumbs down all of my youtube videos. @[email protected] That hurt me to the core. What did I do to upset you? xD


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A good portion of my threads are inspired by SAS posters. I don't always reveal that though.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope I wasn't offensive, I didn't mean to be. ;_;


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> I wonder which one of you it was that took the time to thumbs down all of my youtube videos. @[email protected] That hurt me to the core. What did I do to upset you? xD


lol, someone did it to mine too, and someone else's on here. I guess someone just really really ****ing hates socially anxious people


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mc Borg said:


> I wonder which one of you it was that took the time to thumbs down all of my youtube videos. @[email protected] That hurt me to the core. What did I do to upset you? xD


Someone did this to me too.

edit: lol yep seems they just went through the video thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, glad I wasn't the only one. =P


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Note to self, don't post YouTube links here. :/

Not that I had more than three videos from years ago to post, but...anyway.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Et tu, brute?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I miss y'all


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I wish a few of the old members would come back. Not "older" members, but old as in a few that were here in 2010 and 2011. I totally get why they left...so I can't blame them in any way for leaving lol. Almost every friend I've made here has decided the negativity and the lack of moderation and the trolls here (or all three of those) just started to outweigh any benefit they got from this site. The few I still stay in touch with...we talk through FB or text or phone calls. They just have zero interest in coming here anymore, with the exception of the woman I was seeing for a while, and she only lurks once in a long while. I do miss seeing their posts here though (even though we talk)..they had some really good things to say about coping and struggling to deal with this anxiety monster. There are a few people who's advice I'd take, but man this site sure has changed, ffs.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I wish we could meet up for some beers and a laugh, hate to see you are suffering so a night out would do you some good, you fat ****


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I secretly wonder what a user (fem) thinks of me here and I don't know why. I admire you, you're gorgeous and well, do you hate my guts or what I post. Anyway..


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I wish some of you actually lived in my area. It would be nice to do a little meetup or something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You guys are like the best/cutest couple here and no one knows about yall....its crazy lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so wasn't expecting that but thank you.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry I've been ignoring you.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

waterfairy said:


> Thank you for listening to my never ending rants about everything, big and small. I'm lucky to have such an awesome internet friend


When you wish this was you ;~;

Dear waterfairy,

Thank you dealing with me even though sometimes I'm really bad at texting back. I hope schools been going better for you. Some people are smh. You know what I mean -.- Love you too. I will try to text back more haha

The one and only,

may19


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tehuti88 said:


> Note to self, don't post YouTube links here. :/
> 
> Not that I had more than three videos from years ago to post, but...anyway.


Now someone else (the same person?) did it again. :lol Tbh, it doesn't bother me. I was just wondering why someone would do that to me. I don't think I've ever posted anything on here that would upset anyone enough to take the time to do that (I was relieved that they did it to others as well). Now if someone actually watched a video and actually disliked it, I'd just be happy that they took the time to watch it! But I doubt whoever disliked them spent over an hour watching them all.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Now someone else (the same person?) did it again. :lol Tbh, it doesn't bother me. I was just wondering why someone would do that to me. I don't think I've ever posted anything on here that would upset anyone enough to take the time to do that (I was relieved that they did it to others as well). Now if someone actually watched a video and actually disliked it, I'd just be happy that they took the time to watch it! But I doubt whoever disliked them spent over an hour watching them all.


Why don't you make a whole bunch of youtube videos with ads, then post their links on here? The person who thumbs them down will be making you money :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Library of Emma said:


> Why don't you make a whole bunch of youtube videos with ads, then post their links on here? The person who thumbs them down will be making you money :laugh:


They'd just skip them.  Hahaha

But yeah, I'd make a whole two pennies off of my view count! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you're ok, its been 2 days since we spoke. Never been that long since we started talking.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope you are doing ok dude, you were one of the coolest people on here with an awesome music taste. you never added me on last.fm :crying:


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You know all of you members who obsessed with losing your virginity? Stop it right now, your whole life can't possibly as trivial as that, you can try to be more then just insecurities and social sheep herd acceptance mentality. This obssession is just a display of narcissism and doesn't account for the feelings of the other person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't heard from you in awhile, I think I saw that you were on anxiety [email protected] a while back. I don't use that site but I hope you're ok.

Edit: Wait why is anxiety [email protected] not allowed? Competition? Weird.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you're ok....sucks not hearing from you.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just browsed through your photo album again and ZOMG you're *so cute*. :mushy

Probably best we have nothing in common (even though I like your posts, and you did speak up in one thread I wanted to speak up in but was too chicken since _every single other person_ disagreed) and you hardly even know I exist, that deters me from crushing on you for anything other than your physical image. It's personality and shared interests I really crush on, and we don't share those, thank goodness. ("Thank goodness" because I know you'd never feel the same way, and I would feel ignored yet again.)

You'd probably be insulted if you found me crushing on you anyway. But you really are cute.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i hope i didn't offend you with the explanation i tried to give. I feel i somehow must've because you didn't come back with any sort of response, but perhaps i'm overthinking things? I realize i'm much younger than you are, but i hoped i might prove helpful, if even in a very small way. :sigh


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm afraid i sounded rude in one particular post quoting you-- sir-- i apologize if that is the case.  My comment truly wasn't aimed towards you but towards young men as a whole, that was why it has such an informal tone. I'm sure you haven't given this a second thought, but it keeps nagging at me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder how you're doing. For some reason I imagine you falling into the same slump I went through years ago when I finished school and had to go out into society. Probably a bit presumptuous of me. I kinda wish I could give you advice but it would be unsolicited and unhelpful. But anyway, here's to you:
YOU HAVE TO GO WILD. Don't settle for soul death in a cubicle life of loneliness with no friends and no love. You have to go out way out of your comfort zone where you feel really alive, and do something crazy, now, when you've still got the prerogative, because you won't always have it. It's harder to change when you become entrenched in the ways of the familiar, the routine. You have to shake it up. It'll be alright.
My biggest regret is all those years spent waiting, in fear of tomorrow. Go wild. Go, go go gogogoggo.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

miss talking with you, man.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I enjoyed our conversations. I liked talking to you. Too bad we don't anymore :\


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

You haven't been around since November. I wonder what happened to you?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish you were back. Contacted you on skype and you're gone. I stand by my reasoning because you were being an *******, but i am way too quick to cut pple off (fear and all that.) Come back or contact me on skype if you're all incognito on here. I miss ya. Hope all that stuff is working out for you.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

You're the first person I look out for when I check who's online.

...And that's probably incredibly weird, considering that you haven't posted here for a very long time. #notastalker


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I haven't heard from you in awhile, I think I saw that you were on anxiety [email protected] a while back. I don't use that site but I hope you're ok.
> 
> Edit: Wait why is anxiety [email protected] not allowed? Competition? Weird.


There's sort of an interesting story behind that lol. It's because it was considered competition by some of the previous mods but there's also more to it than that, I just can't get into details lmao.....but it's no secret, at all....I just don't want to talk about it here.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> There's sort of an interesting story behind that lol. It's because it was considered competition by some of the previous mods but there's also more to it than that, I just can't get into details lmao.....but it's no secret, at all....I just don't want to talk about it here.....


Hmm ok, I was like wth lol. That is not a bad word.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You should visit the forum more often. Send me some PMs while you are at it. You used to be one of the most active users.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess you're not interested in joining? Its fine.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I miss our conversations.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm ok, I was like wth lol. That is not a bad word.


Cuss filter bypass...no
Sore spot......oh yeah.


AllTheSame said:


> There's sort of an interesting story behind that lol. It's because it was considered competition by some of the previous mods but there's also more to it than that, I just can't get into details lmao.....but it's no secret, at all....I just don't want to talk about it here.....


Trust me, he's right about this; I was one of those former mods. 2012 will go down as probably the most painful year I have ever had on this site.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If only...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Cuss filter bypass...no
> Sore spot......oh yeah.
> 
> Trust me, he's right about this; I was one of those former mods. 2012 will go down as probably the most painful year I have ever had on this site.


Hmm ok I get the gist. Just think things should be more professional and not personal.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure how to say it. But I want to say it. To you. ****k...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you're well....you were like my first friend on here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't let the darkness consume you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If I had a time machine, I would go back and stop myself from making the ill-considered jest-argument about time travel ethics... and then I think we could've been friends. Or at least I was really enjoying talking with you. Oh well, someone else will come along in another 10 years.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I enjoyed reading your post and agreed with much of what you said. Don't listen to the trolls.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I think it sucks that you got permabanned. Bummer. I had no reason to say this anywhere at all when it happened and then I remembered this thread exists, lol. So yeah now I've finally said it. Take care.

(this post is not against the ruuuulessss I'm not saying any naaaamees  :boogie :boogie :boogie)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We haven't spoke in ages....we use to speak all the time.....saw you posted recently....just hope you're doing well.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish you'd been more open to connecting as friends. I know it's the anxiety, and I get that, but I really liked you and thought it would have been cool to have you in my life. Now we haven't talked in ages, probably a year or more. I hope you're doing well, though. ~

@2 users: you're both sweeties and seem to go out of your way to check up on me. I appreciate that. 

@ multiple users: you're fantastic feminists. thanks for backing me up a lot + being a positive energy for women on the site. 

I tried super hard to charm you because you seemed neat but it looked like you ignored all my posts at you. I'm not bitter, it's honestly funny lmao. fml


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

we used to talk all the time now we drifted apart and we hardly talk anymore
i hope ur doing good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

To all my fellow SAS users: don't give up hope.

Those with severe social anxiety—even crippling anxiety—can make huge improvements. Even you who are anxious to the point where it prevents you entirely from going outside, and has left you housebound for months, or years, can make near-360 degree reversals (and I say 'near' as no human wants to be 100% devoid of anxiety as serves a purpose: it keeps us safe. Unfortunately, we socially anxious folks experience way too much, and way too damn often, including situations where it isn't at all beneficial for us).

I haven't yet solved my anxiety problem. I have, however, recently had some (formerly) very socially anxious people share their personal anecdotes with me. What I heard from some left me stunned—in a good way! Hearing these stories have done much to lift my depression cloud. The cloud hasn't yet been fully lifted, but hearing these anecdotes did wonders for me.

Who knew that those with crippling social anxiety could eventually marry, learn to socialize with people without feeling (much) anxiety, befriend people, do a competent job at jobs which require one to socialize lots, etc. Very inspiring stuff!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

They say to let sleeping dogs lie which I am quite content in doing these days, but occasionally a certain person from your past crosses your mind and you are reminded of how things ended on a bad note.

Often I don't feel like a very good person for my past conduct and how I've treated people, but I'd like to think that I've learned from past mistakes and that if I had the power to, I'd correct situations so that the residual negative feelings were never a possibility and we walked separate ways with no ill-feeling. 

I genuinely hope you are well and content in life, even though that might not mean much coming from someone who was ultimately incompatible with you.

A similar message could also have been written for someone else here too, despite things ending somewhat differently.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Most things posted here are about those one may have had or wish they had romantic happenstances with?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Goodbye...it's what you really want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Show it to me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't let people run you off.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks. Your post reminded me of how I used to be and got me back on the right path.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have become a moderator and I'm banning you.
This time for real.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't wait to video chat with you tomorrow. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Talk to me next time....I don't care if its 1am, 2am, whatever.....I got you.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

I mean no harm.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

!שלום


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> !שלום


Hiya back!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*YoYoYoYoYoYoYo*​


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't have the time to watch the videos anymore.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I was feeling pretty down earlier, but your avatar and signature came to mind and made me smile.

So, uh, thanks for having a good avatar and signature?


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Where do you want me to put it?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd really like to catch up with you but I'm too afraid to go back on skype and see the mess I left lol fml


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too bad no negative postings are allowed..


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm glad you've found someone else. I want you to be happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope life is treating you better.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread Really like the lyrics of that song in your signature. Can relate to most of it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> @Persephone The Dread Really like the lyrics of that song in your signature. Can relate to most of it.


Steven Wilson is good at that. Not sure how I feel about the song yet (musically,) kind of short and a little poppy, but the ending in particular is amazing. Looking forward to his new album though.

Oh and the song is fine, but I have really high expectations for him due to his previous work hah.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

send me more ^_^


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

You seem like a nice guy... I wish you weren't so hard on yourself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We've never gone this long without talking......I'm worried.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I wish things would get better for you.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I think i left my panties at your place the other night.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

oh yeah, they were stuck to the wall - can I keep them?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess life is good?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Silent Memory

i was just looking at the list of user infractions, you do your moderating so neatly and so well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> i was just looking at the list of user infractions, you do your moderating so neatly and so well.


There is a list? :sus


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> @*Silent Memory*
> 
> i was just looking at the list of user infractions, you do your moderating so neatly and so well.


Thanks.  I read my infractions a few times before I send them because I always think I'll forget something.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> There is a list? :sus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


Lol.....:clap


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope I haven't offended you.  I feel like I should just avoid you now... -_-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was worried sick about you.....glad to finally here from you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How did you not know that about me? How long have we been talking? Lol.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tea & chocolate (\~/


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I was kind of hoping we could've met. It seems too late now.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread You look awesome in your avatar


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

That gin isn't gonna drink itself...

You're almost as old as I've been mentally ill


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> @Persephone The Dread You look awesome in your avatar


Thanks  I used the cutout filter in Photoshop


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

This thread is weird and a little bit creepy but cool. 

Hey you special person, I'm lovin' your swagger!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you! Enjoyed talking to you


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I am no one but myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Weird how distant you're becoming.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We've video chatted several times but I swear every time always feels like the first time....I'm a nervous wreck lol.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Really so happy you seem to be doing well. You'll never know how much you've impacted me, even the stuff recently has led me on a path i never expected. The trauma stuff has really been shifted. You're the main, if not only, reason I continued coming on this forum for the last 3 months and why I came back yesterday. We spoke once and you said there must be something I'm getting from here. It was just you. I keep reading and posting and trying to care, but it was literally just you. I liked discussing **** from here with you. So yea guess that's that. Wish you continued success and happiness. Laters.:wink2:


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

That's so cute


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Really so happy you seem to be doing well. You'll never know how much you've impacted me, even the stuff recently has led me on a path i never expected. The trauma stuff has really been shifted. You're the main, if not only, reason I continued coming on this forum for the last 3 months and why I came back yesterday. We spoke once and you said there must be something I'm getting from here. It was just you. I keep reading and posting and trying to care, but it was literally just you. I liked discussing **** from here with you. So yea guess that's that. Wish you continued success and happiness. Laters.:wink2:


Whoever it is, I hope they get to see this, I'm sure they'd appreciate it.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

LonelyLurker said:


> Whoever it is, I hope they get to see this, I'm sure they'd appreciate it.


Nah they won't but it's oki. Peace made about 80% with situation. Next 20% will be made in next few months. :grin2: that's life.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Nah they won't but it's oki. Peace made about 80% with situation. Next 20% will be made in next few months. :grin2: that's life.


They don't come on here anymore? That's a shame  Your post was such a positivity boost though hehe


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Nah they won't but it's oki. Peace made about 80% with situation. Next 20% will be made in next few months. :grin2: that's life.


That makes it sound like it didn't end well, at least you got something positive from it while it lasted.

You have to take the good wherever you can find it, the more of it you experience the easier it will be to spot opportunities for it in the future.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> They don't come on here anymore? That's a shame  Your post was such a positivity boost though hehe





LonelyLurker said:


> That makes it sound like it didn't end well, at least you got something positive from it while it lasted.
> 
> You have to take the good wherever you can find it, the more of it you experience the easier it will be to spot opportunities for it in the future.


Lol thanks guys. Didn't know this would get any attention. But really it's no big deal. Life is odd and honestly the stuff that's happened b/c of what happened has left me in a much better place and I'm certain it's same for them.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lol thanks guys. Didn't know this would get any attention. But really it's no big deal. Life is odd and honestly the stuff that's happened b/c of what happened has left me in a much better place and I'm certain it's same for them.


Silver linings all round then.

Actually in the spirit of this thread, I only created a Skype account because you had mentioned it a while back (so I thought, "why not", I can at least try it) and have since interacted with people using it. Turns out it wasn't as bad as I had thought, I've learnt that small talk doesn't drain me as much as it does IRL when you're just messaging back and forth. You facilitated me learning a lesson I probably wouldn't have otherwise learnt.

So there you go, something I'd like to tell a fellow SAS user (and just did). :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I pray I didn't weird you out lol. Sorry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I still think about you.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. I'm not ignoring you, just not sure how to proceed. ops I mean to reply soon if I can manage.

2. Not sure if you're even still around, but I'm not ignoring you, just...have no clue what else to say, or why you want to know. :|


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Where'd you go?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

From past experience, if I try to send any more messages after no response to the previous one, I end up just feeling utterly annoying. And with my attitude that seems to prefer being chased 99% of the time with any online interaction nowadays, yet that still ends up more often than not dropping conversation with said people from either forgetfulness, disinterest or annoyance, it would seems maybe I just ultimately have no desire to really converse with anyone at the moment. Perhaps my communication skills have gotten so poor that I really can't bear the frustration of constantly obsessively proofreading and editing everything I type, so conversation makes that self-consciousness even worse. I have also grown much more solitary, so receiving any obstinate messages one after the other would naturally find it's way to annoy me, too. Although deep down, I still wish I could enjoy myself with online conversation like I always did, back in the day.
I never meant it personally towards anyone I've dropped conversation with here (Other than the individual that became furious and completely disrespectful because I did, thus *making* it quite personal) and I do wish my online friend-making skills were like they used to be because now that I'm really interested and wanting to converse with you, I can't stop mentally telling myself "Eye for an eye".

This makes me discouraged even further and like I'm always committing one of the worst hypocrisies, but even if I can't bring myself to push any further interaction, I'm happy just seeing you around while browsing. You're a cool personality here and I like your taste in music .


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Everything was beautiful and nothing hurt.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry. I wish I could make you feel better.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't know what to do..


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Why do I feel like I am wasting your time?

"sigh..."

I hope that this is just my melancholy talking. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why do I feel like I am wasting your time?
> 
> "sigh..."
> 
> I hope that this is just my melancholy talking. I don't even know anymore.


You're not wasting anyone's time. I enjoy reading your posts. ^^

I wish I knew how to approach people on the forum and make friends with them, without being annoying or making anyone uncomfortable...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're extremely attractive, you just have to learn how to say no so people won't use you.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

You're a very strong person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you're ok.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I like your posts! It's clear that you're a highly intelligent individual with a wicked sense of humor to boot. I humbly offer my sincere wishes for a triumphant battle against depression


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Would you like some croissants ?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> You know all of you members who obsessed with losing your virginity? Stop it right now, your whole life can't possibly as trivial as that, you can try to be more then just insecurities and social sheep herd acceptance mentality. This obssession is just a display of narcissism and doesn't account for the feelings of the other person.


Give this man a beer. NOW! :clap


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Haven't seen you online in a while. Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You are not alone.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Oookay. Bye then? :sus


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You are not alone.


Seriously?

*Looks around in room* <.<


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Keep your spirits high, someone needs you, someone loves you.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope you're ok. I miss you.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry, hope you aren't angry. I know I'm a real lazy piece of work and I feel like I'm letting you down. You are one of my real inspirations and users I have looked up to here so I regret being so inattentive and a let-down after all I promised initially.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to you? Just disappeared.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I wish I knew what to say to you to make you feel better, but I'm afraid of being misunderstood, and I'm kind of lost in my own little traumatic memory world right now. If I don't get this done first, I might actually die from some sort of overdose.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey, how have you been? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stay strong.

You are not stupid, you are not worthless, you are not unwanted.

You are worthy of recovery. Just like everyone else here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm I wonder how the relationship is working out.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I see your posts frequently and although we may not agree on every issue, you seem like a decent person to get to know on a deeper level. Too bad we live thousands of miles away from each other.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

You've been nice to me, which I appreciate. I would friend request you solely to show I enjoy your posts so far, but haven't a clue if you'd like that token gesture. Also, I know you wouldn't agree, but based on your photo I think you're cute.

I won't tell you that personally, because for some reason it never goes well when I compliment users' appearance, and I'd really rather not offend or scare you. :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you at least let me know you're alive.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Can you at least let me know you're alive.


****, I could say this about 5 people that I used to see on here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> ****, I could say this about 5 people that I used to see on here.


:serious:


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I just offered my own life to keep you safe. I hope that is enough for me to be forgiven, and I hope it works. I wouldn't have done it for anyone else. I'm not even supposed to be talking about this. I guess I'm technically not though. I hope I won't be required to fulfill this oath, but goodbye just in case.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww you're too sweet, you mean so much to me .


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I wanna ask all of you who you send these secret messages to :b


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I wanna ask all of you who you send these secret messages to :b


Imagine the chaos if every recipient in this thread was to be revealed though


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't get so down about things all the time, you do you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For some reason I just thought about you, you haven't posted in years I hope you're OK though and doing better.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I wanna ask all of you who you send these secret messages to :b


Yeah, me too!

Somehow I think there's a lot going on we don't know about.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a mess but I'm always here to lend an ear.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

What I am the most afraid of by posting this message is that you will perceive it wrong. That you think I'm posting this message to be kind and maybe just to make you feel better about our conversation from yesterday. I believe from my own experience, and my own situations that you are really going to believe exactly that. It's not why I am doing it - I'm doing it because I enjoy my time with you and I really want you to learn to enjoy it too, not with me but with yourself. I'm also incredibly afraid to tell you these things because I am scared you will create your own expectations for next time. Maybe you want to make me laugh more, or feel like you need to come up with smart things to say. It is therefore super important for me to empathize that I have known you for so long now I am sure I can handle any situation. I am not going anywhere.

When I ask you why you are quiet, it's not because I dislike the silence itself. It's not that I absolutely need you to talk all the time. It's because I'm unsure of myself, and I am quick jump to conclusions where I think I've done something wrong. You know? It's what I'm the most afraid of - To hurt you. I don't think there is anything more beautiful than when 2 people can be comfortable in silence alone and I don't want anything less between us.

When I give you compliments, it's not because I want you to feel anxiety. I say them first and foremost because I mean it. I'm telling them too because I hope I'll be able to say them loud enough one day you won't hear anything else. I hope that my voice one day will exceed your inner voice. I cannot say for sure that it will ever happen, but what I can say is that I will try until I can no longer hear my own voice.

When I spend my time with you, it's because you make my day feel special. I am here because I care about your future more than I care about your past. 

Thank you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you're okay. Again, I apoligize for what I said.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Jerk (^^^not directed to you)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Jerk (^^^not directed to you)


Who is being a jerk? So mean!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> What I am the most afraid of by posting this message is that you will perceive it wrong...


That was sweet, I hope you 2 work out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You finally responded....phew.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Guess you forgot about me!


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

No.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Overcome your fears...there's a better life waiting for you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Overcome your fears...there's a better life waiting for you.


:yes


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm happy things are looking up for you.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

LonelyLurker said:


> That was sweet, I hope you 2 work out.


She said to tell you we do


----------



## Awery (Jul 14, 2017)

Behind you.


----------



## Awery (Jul 14, 2017)

Behind you!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> She said to tell you we do


I see what you did there. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see that face of yours .


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh ****, what did I just do?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

You're not sad you live for the blues


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the chat always like seeing your face.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I just know it'll all be worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

cinto said:


> You're not sad you live for the blues


Ouch! :lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I want to see you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stop being scared talk to me lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You ok?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I am not okay. I am miserable at how stupid I am with people.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Oh ****, what did I just do?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I miss you.

You know what I wished for when throwing a coin in a wishing well?

You. Sure, we'd be in many fights, but maybe that's what happens when a tornado meets a volcano. We're the same, yet opposite.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you, long overdue.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Hope I didn't make you uncomfortable. :frown2:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Dude I just thought of you and that one thread you made where we became friends, the one about wanting something that maybe doesn't even exist. I had that feeling just now and I get it often. It's a strange feeling, can't even describe it, but there's probably a word for it in German - there's a word for everything in German. Anyway, I apologise for falling out of contact with you (I think it was me...? Can't remember tbh). But it's a recurring pattern with me, and then after a while everybody goes and deletes their email and skype and everything and I can't even get back in touch again after coming out of my hibernation. You probably don't use this site anymore, but if you happen to see this y'know just hit me up. I'm always glad to hear from peeps that have fallen away.

This is like platonic, socially awkward craigslist missed connections isn't it? Fuuuck.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I hope you are alright


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay! I was so worried.


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

I would like to meet some of you IRL. To talk with people who understand but i am sure none of you live close to where I live.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

"get off the meds and try to find natural solutions to your issues instead of putting a metaphorical band aid over the problem which doesn't actually solve the underlying issue"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Rick72 said:


> I would like to meet some of you IRL. To talk with people who understand but i am sure none of you live close to where I live.


I was *just* there. :smile2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

On some days I really don't feel like socializing. I promise it's not you, so please don't think you've done anything wrong


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

To a different user:

You dropped off the face of the earth. Hope you're doing ok in life and I would like to get to know you better should you ever return back here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm seems like you're ok......been trying to contact you for over a month but just glad you're fine.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

To a dear friend:

Shame you turned the pm's off, I did try to reply. Despite the stuff at the end I wanted you to know that you were very supportive of me and kept me going out there day after day. I appreciated everything you did for me. I do miss ya . I hope you are still doing well. No regrets, nothing to be sorry about. Glad I met you, it was more than worth it. I never did watch it (you know I wouldn't have liked it right?)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope you are okay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you alive bro? We haven't went this long without talking since we started like 2yrs ago.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow didn't ever expect to hear from you again. God is good.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know anything about you. But you seem like such a genuine soul with much love to share, and great taste in movies. I hope you find solace.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

That yellow hat looks good on you, you cool-*** cat.

Hey that rhymes! I must be a poet! :lol


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That yellow hat looks good on you, you cool-*** cat.
> 
> Hey that rhymes! I must be a poet!


Spittin' bars? Lol thank you, people like this bright hat


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Awh  don't be sad, ur so cute. Anyone who reads this HAS to cheer up  okay?

You're not alone even though you feel like it. I feel your pain and I think you're wonderful. If I could make you all happy, I would. *hugs*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@PrincessV
Welcome back! I remember you being active around the time when I returned to the forum last year. I was wondering where you went. =P


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I like the way you think ☺

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> @PrincessV
> Welcome back! I remember you being active around the time when I returned to the forum last year. I was wondering where you went. =P


Thank you !!  awww.

@Kevin001 Thank you to both of you or anyone who's reached out to me. You guys don't know how happy it makes me feel ! Little simple gestures, really mean a lot to me, bc I really feel insignificant and kind of unworthy of anyone's attention.

I kinda wanna.... -blush-..... call you guys... Sen-pai ^__^ because you've noticed me! Hehe And you're older than me xD so I just feel like I should pay my respects  or should I call you guys, "big brother?"

Both equally kinky


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

For what its worth, I dont hate you.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i hate you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems like things are going good, happy for you


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I like how I can tell it's one of your threads without even having to look and see who posted it (although I do look, because I enjoy them).


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

dear user,

i am surprised when i hear you say you don't expect love or think you are worthy of friendship. that you assume people won't notice you or there is no point as you will always be lonely. 

i hardly know you, but i am surprised because you seem so cool. and funny. and the way you think about things comes across as intriguing.

i hope you will stop talking about yourself like failure is assumed. you are not a negative self-fulfilling prophecy. i wish you could see yourself like i do. like others probably do.

don't give up.

hug!


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

I never got to tell you my feelings back then, but even still I miss you as a friend. <3 It's been a long time and I hope you are doing well, and that your life is getting better. You are a beautiful person inside and out, and I hope good things have come your way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I miss talking to you, you were such a good friend.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I had a lovely time the other night. I have a surprise for you too (but mine's real)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for falling asleep on you.....told you I was tired lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think you're cool. But I know it would be awkward if we started talking because I don't have anything to say. You probably wouldn't have much to say either.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry for falling asleep on you.....told you I was tired lol.


Yeah, you fell asleep ON me. You know how hard it was to roll out from underneath you :frown2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry for falling asleep on you.....told you I was tired lol.





Karsten said:


> Yeah, you fell asleep ON me. You know how hard it was to roll out from underneath you :frown2:


You guys need to get a (chat)room


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> You guys need to get a (chat)room


Oh this is soooo one sided lol.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm worried that you're going to jinx things. :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I won't jinx anything tomorrow.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You're sooo cute. I have a crush on you.
Also you.

And you, and you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You're way too pure for this forum. I hope it doesn't drag you down.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't want you to hate me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're way too pure for this forum. I hope it doesn't drag you down.


:ditto

(For once I wish the look on Ditto's face wasn't so damn cynical. Ditto needs a compassionate look right now.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope the meet is still on for tonight.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

hi


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You are not a worthless loser.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened? We've been talking for like 2yrs, now I hardly hear from you. Just hope you're doing ok.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

I feel you, being unwanted and the object of ridicule. I feel like we'd make good friends, I'm too scared to approach tho lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You were wrong


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're way too pure for this forum.


Yeah they're in the wrong part of the internet :cig


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

f1ora said:


> I feel you, being unwanted and the object of ridicule. I feel like we'd make good friends, I'm too scared to approach tho lol


Approach him/her!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I miss you :'(


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'll be there soon


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

For years I kind of assumed you were a jerk because of your avatar, but now that I'm reading more of your posts I see you're actually nice. Oops.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see the pic(s).


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm confused. Normally I would ask to clarify but I'm not sure if that would just make it worse. Should I proceed or... idk


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

This thread is closed 'This is why I no longer intervene when I see domestic abuse'
@VIncymon - this is an explanation about why abusive relationships are tolerated, the abuser slowly grooms their partner to accept abuse, physical and emotional abuse, the victim doesn't realize how bad it is until they're in real deep.
This simple story helps to understand how it happens -

_*The boiling frog is a parable describing a frog being slowly boiled alive. The premise is that if a frog is put suddenly into boiling water, it will jump out, but if the frog is put in tepid water which is then brought to a boil slowly, it will not perceive the danger and will be cooked to death.*_


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Reset Button said:


> This thread is closed 'This is why I no longer intervene when I see domestic abuse'
> 
> @VIncymon - this is an explanation about why abusive relationships are tolerated, the abuser slowly grooms their partner to accept abuse, physical and emotional abuse, the victim doesn't realize how bad it is until they're in real deep.
> This simple story helps to understand how it happens -
> ...


So I just had to google that because I couldn't imagine frogs not having that survival strategy. According to wikipedia the second premise is false.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_frog

I tried to find another metaphor to make up for myself, but I didn't manage to find a new one. >.<

For most people anyway, I don't think it should be that hard to think of reasons for why someone decides to stay in an abusive relationship. It could be as simple as they hope their abuser will change.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@finallyclosed, y u no have avatar (屮ಠ益ಠ)屮


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @*finallyclosed* , y u no have avatar (屮ಠ益ಠ)屮


Because I'm lazy, remember? ;P I guess I should go find one since all I'm doing is waiting for Game of Thrones.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if you're the friend she talked about....hmm.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hope you're doing well, wherever you are.

...Unless you hate me. :/ Then I don't wish you ill will or anything, I'll just feel dejected.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tHANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I admire your level head but I can't help but think you're wasting your efforts, same as I did. I even tried joking around with this person and just got ignored. Repeatedly. :sigh

I envy your patience at the moment, especially since you got thanks for your attention and all I got were some indirect insults and a brushing off (even before I got snotty), but there are probably better ways you could be spending your time.

I hope you at least don't let this probable failure put a damper on you trying to help others who might appreciate it more. You've been kind to me.

(And sorry I never answered your question, but somebody else said something quite hurtful to me there so I haven't gone back.)


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

I really think you're cool.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Optic Knight i am mentioning you so it isn't like i am 'talking behind your back'.

i am going to assume you are a troll because you don't acknowledge my posts in response to your questions. the fact that you prefer to deal with inflammatory communication makes me suspicious of why you ignore logically asked questions? or ignore a woman who IS showing you thoughtful care?

i hope you are a troll, because it would hurt my heart to think you (or anyone) truly believe the things you say. or that society would treat someone so unkindly that they would develop those beliefs.

all the best - in whichever side you are playing for.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope we can chat Saturday.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## idkmaybewaitwat (Aug 21, 2017)

i wish we could go together some place high and watch the night sky.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Canadian Brotha

what thread was that little wood caravan you posted? i want to save pics of it in case i ever win 3 wishes from a genie...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> 
> what thread was that little wood caravan you posted? i want to save pics of it in case i ever win 3 wishes from a genie...


*Here ya go...*


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Here ya go...*


thank you!

man, it's even better than i remembered. wood stove, functioning shower and all!

that bedroom (drools). k, in the 'genie' file it goes...


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Wonder where you went...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess that's it then.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

this guy's shirt made me think of you right away @Skeletra


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I know you didn't intend it that way, but in a way that was pretty hot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the chat.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be careful who you befriend.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Whenever I see your avatar, I can't help thinking how cute you are. :sigh


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

i know you said no one has ever called you attractive, but that is shocking. your hair is a beautiful color and it's style suits your unique self. 

your eyebrows have character - one is higher than the other - like my own. your skin is peaches and cream. 

and your eyes are gorgeous. prettier blue than the view from arch rock.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you find solace someday. It is heartbreaking that such a beautiful woman is so sad. It really is.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

you remind me of someone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aw you deleted that post


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Given the type of threads I've been seeing lately, I'm glad for once that you haven't been on here for over a year now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


>


Thanks. :cig


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Closed minded , too serious no joke , clique group , politically correct sheep thinking , all so accepting and tolerant bull**** mother ****er. Oooooh report me , block me ,ignore me . tell your friends who can't make their own choices sheep no lamb brain twats .
how about a big **** you . 
Everyone is different and cope in different ways , try to interact in different ways , have different opinions . How about giving them a chance . Instead you shut them out like everyone's else . Hey guess what you here do the exact same thing that you complain about . 
You are a bully . 
High and might **** .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Grog said:


> Closed minded , too serious no joke , clique group , politically correct sheep thinking , all so accepting and tolerant bull**** mother ****er. Oooooh report me , block me ,ignore me . tell your friends who can't make their own choices sheep no lamb brain twats .
> how about a big **** you .
> Everyone is different and cope in different ways , try to interact in different ways , have different opinions . How about giving them a chance . Instead you shut them out like everyone's else . Hey guess what you here do the exact same thing that you complain about .
> You are a bully .
> High and might **** .


Wow lmao


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Wow lmao


It's funny cause it's true .

Sorry what I really meant and should have said I should 
Your so wonderfull and prettyand handsome and I can't wait to agree with you while I stick my tounge so far up you *** you'll think im a nice person . Lets be friends .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Grog said:


> It's funny cause it's true .
> 
> Sorry what I really meant and should have said I should
> Your so wonderfull and prettyand handsome and I can't wait to agree with you while I stick my tounge so far up you *** you'll think im a nice person . Lets be friends .


Okay then? :con


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Thanks. :cig


:haha


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope you're okay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I hope you're okay.


^^ This


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I hope *you* are okay.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Are you mad at me? I'm not sure what I did (was I too slow to reply?) but I have a feeling you don't like me anymore. I didn't mean it personally. If it was the slow reply, I'm like that with everybody.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Are you mad at me? I'm not sure what I did (was I too slow to reply?) but I have a feeling you don't like me anymore. I didn't mean it personally. If it was the slow reply, I'm like that with everybody.


I don't think anyone could be mad at you. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're like the hottest girl on this forum but you're much more than your looks......just glad to call you my friend. Hang in there I got you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wish I could help you somehow. I don't think you'd like that though.

You're very interesting.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

You have excellent taste in US comedy series' that aired from 2009-2015.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Apologize for not talking to you as much lately just been busy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You are sooo cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

A store I was in the other day played Madness by Muse and it made me think about you. I hope you're doing well. I miss talking to you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U need to stop doing that..


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

you are a day-blind star.

waiting for darkness so you can shine.

or even burn out.

but...i still _see you_.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're well and thriving.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Your thread title sounds like a euphemism for masturbation.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Really?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know if you are male or female and I hope I never find out because the mystery is part of what makes me think you are super coolio.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> I don't know if you are male or female and I hope I never find out because the mystery is part of what makes me think you are super coolio.


Thanks mate, I can be both if you want?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> Thanks mate, I can be both if you want?


Oh please, as if I haven't always known you are 100% man.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

there are things that are best left unsaid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't believe we stopped talking like that.....crazy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:cry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be careful......sometimes people aren't what they seem.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I associate you so much with the ban thread that seeing you post outside of it makes me feel like I've crossed over into some strange parallel universe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

**** it. I'm sending you a friend request soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Why are we not sexual partners?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

To most of the ones on my friends list, you deserve better friends than me. For those of you who actually are lonely, I honestly wish every one of you the best and hope you can resolve it.

I have nothing to offer any of you except for my acknowledgement of you and the fact that your problems matter. Whatever they are. I may goof around and say insensitive things on here and I am sure that I have probably said things (unwittingly usually) that may have hit a tender spot for someone. I really do not mean to minimize the major problems that keep people in unhappy and miserable places in their lives.

And to everyone who is a sincere member of this forum, the same applies. Even if we don't get along.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I like how the title of your thread sounds like it should be the name of a rapper.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i want you to know that i'm happy for you.

i wish nothing but the best for you .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's kind of funny how when you say something on this site that even slightly offends someone, you will start to notice all these little passive aggressive jabs for days by people you barely even noticed before. Just subtle enough to make you wonder if you're being paranoid. It's kind of cute in a psychotic sort of way.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> It's kind of funny how when you say something on this site that even slightly offends someone, you will start to notice all these little passive aggressive jabs for days by people you barely even noticed before. Just subtle enough to make you wonder if you're being paranoid. It's kind of cute in a psychotic sort of way.


I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but when I get paranoid about something, it seems to taunt me as well. Let's say, I dunno, making a random example up right now - let's say you just ate some ice cream and you suddenly are obsessed with your weight, then you will see a few TOO many people eating ice cream in public, almost as if they are taunting you, whereas before, you never even realised it.

That's probably a rubbish example but there we go :b

But if that's the sort of thing you mean, then I get that too.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but when I get paranoid about something, it seems to taunt me as well. Let's say, I dunno, making a random example up right now - let's say you just ate some ice cream and you suddenly are obsessed with your weight, then you will see a few TOO many people eating ice cream in public, almost as if they are taunting you, whereas before, you never even realised it..


That's confirmation bias, it's very common


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sure they still are on this forum and website... just under a different username 

Yeah, You!


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Last night I dreamt that I banned you. :troll


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you like the video.


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

PS4 is boring don't buy it , XboX might be crappier than ps4 but it perhpas comes with the funny stuff only americans can come up with . if you disregard the crappy made .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad you had a good birthday and liked the video .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got you, you'll be ok.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I could post there all day, but it's far too sincere a thread for me to hijack as a vehicle for my childish sense of humour.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

To the one who's eyes are on the stars and who's hope is in the Lord,

You rock
Don't stop
Keep rising
To the top

Keep going
Keep hoping
In the Lord
He'll deliver you to Glory

: )


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you for the positive PMs you send me. You always look out for me and everything you post is helpful to others. I wish more people were as positive as you are. 

To another user I haven't seen in years: Where are you? I hope you are okay.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Still confused and a little disappointed. I guess that's fair play I honestly do the same to people all the time but what I'm confused about is you approached me? ??? I'm sure it's nothing or you have reasons I will try to forget about it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Unless you have a debilitating or incurable illness that affects your life 24/7, like fibromyalgia, suicide is always a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad I made you smile


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

hey


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You were amazing last night... that's what I wish I could say.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Why make a big deal out of nothing


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good women exist, you just need to go out and find them.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Never fall in love with a hacker, of any kind. Might as well be making a deal with the devil.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.....


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry for avoiding replying to all my VMs lately. :/


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I heard one of their songs on the radio the other day. It was pretty good. :grin2:

I'm just a little disturbed as to how I automatically knew it was a band you like, even though I've never seen you mention them? :conA quick search reveals that you _have _posted about them, but I don't recall ever reading any of those posts at the time. Behold my reading things and forgetting about them "psychic" powers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to you?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

your avatar hahaha :lol


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for replying. I must be doing something right. 

Unfortunately, this is the part where I run out of things to say. :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Again?


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I know you meant well, even though I personally couldn't agree (based on my experiences) and so didn't reply, because I didn't want to drag things out into a big negative argument that isn't needed. (Bad habit of mine.)

I hope you don't let others' lack of hope discourage you. :/


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> I know you meant well, even though I personally couldn't agree (based on my experiences) and so didn't reply, because I didn't want to drag things out into a big negative argument that isn't needed. (Bad habit of mine.)
> 
> I hope you don't let others' lack of hope discourage you. :/


Ditto, although (if I'm understanding you right) I did reply. I get too frustrated sometimes and reply with **** that nobody needs to hear. Bad habit of mine too.

Also, to that user: I'm sorry. You don't deserve to have my rubbish piled onto you simply because you're happy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad you're OK (?), weirdly I was wondering about you not that long ago, but I'm probably not going to say anything to you because discomfort.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope I didn't make you feel burdened back then. As you could probably tell, I wasn't in a very good place. I was pretty insecure about being myself, too, to the point where I suppose I was wearing a mask, and not even a particularly entertaining one at that.

So with that in mind, thank you for not giving up on me. Even if it's just laughing at some stupid post I've made (admittedly I don't specialise in many other kinds :b), it means a lot. Sorry that I'm not as good at replying to you.

So, to summarise:

- You are a lovely person.
- My communication skills leave a lot to be desired.

And yes, this was directed at you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

doe deer said:


> you are one of the most arrogant and conceited women i've ever seen. it's unbelievable.





> Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc. Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not.





> *Personal Attacks*
> Personal attacks on any member or staff member of this community will not be tolerated. Any post, message, or other content which is judged by the moderators to be defamatory, degrading, threatening, humiliating, insulting or hurtful in any way to another member of the community will be edited or deleted at the moderators' discretion. Registering for the purpose of attacking another member will result in a permanent ban. Antagonizing or demeaning language that isn't necessarily directed at any individual may also be considered unacceptable.


Let's try to keep this topic positive/neutral, shall we?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for listening.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont accept pms? Really? i feel stupid.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:no :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm hoping this is just one of your friends playing around but still hmm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't believe we've been talking this long .


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

No-one in particular but to anyone I might have upset/offended with something I've said, I'm sorry. I've a history of pissing people off so it wasn't anything personal, I'm just an idiot and forget to think before I speak (or in this case, type).


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

You're very intriguing. Something tells me I could learn a great deal from you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Please tell me I was mistaken. My confidence is ****.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's okay, I hate me too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheska said:


> To all the people I have cut out of my life - I am so sorry. I know I said building these bridges was the best thing that had happened to me in a long while (and I meant it 100%) but I simply was not ready for the intensity this kind of communication would bring with it. Blogging, PMs, wall messages, skype, even having a profile was all far too much too soon. I felt like I have overexposed myself and simply couldn't handle the pressure and the scrutiny it put me under. I love and miss you all and think the world of you but I'm just too ****ed up to do this so I'm gonna stick with an occasional forum post for now. That is until I have some more answers as to what makes me so ****ing paranoid in the first place. I hope you understand x


Just remember, you are loved and always welcome if or ever the time comes again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did you see my message?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sorry I put you in a position to have to comment on my ****ty writing. I imagine it's difficult to be honest in your response. And at the same time I'm sitting here worried about what you will think about it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven't heard from you hope you're well.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

I wonder if you really believe the things you say you do. 


I wonder if you feel no one sees your pain...and that T H I S will make you strong or belong or matter.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Myosr said:


> I dreamed that I've been misreading your user name all this time and all my mentions were wrong, and that you were called something else that just _looked _like "Rains". I had to go check now to make sure it was all a dream and I'm not going crazy or something : P
> 
> In the dream I was worried you'd think I was doing it on purpose. So, yeah, not sure if I should apologize or not. :con


Reigns? Gains? Pains? Brains? Mains? Drains? Grains?

Nah I don't think you've ever misspelled my username so your brain is probably just pulling one of those neurotic subconscious dream stuff / things to taunt you. :b


----------



## Salvatruch0 (Oct 19, 2017)

This is my first post, I just have a story I want to share with ya´ll : ]

So I made this trip to my home country (El Salvador) alone. On my trip home, flying from Texas to Amsterdam. I had this chic who was checking me out through the entire flight, 8 hours :S I´m not really used to get attention since I´m very shy and quiet. It was too much for me to handle, processing everything from my trip and then having the attention from a female seated just in front of me a cross the isle. Neither my Spanish or English is good, I didn´t want to try to start a conversation with someone with all these passengers everywhere :S

Later on, when I arrived, it crossed my mind that she must have thought that I was this outgoing and social guy since I was talking with 2 sales persons at the airport xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww glad to call you a friend.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm sorry


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(Typing all this without knowing what was said. Maybe I'm completely wrong, maybe I'm completely right, maybe I'm somewhere in between. Who knows.)


Sorry. Too chicken to deal with it. I'm so used to people calling me a fat cow or a b**** when I argue that I've learned to make my point and then avoid. This makes me come across as far more passive-aggressive than I intend to be, but maybe intent doesn't matter so much, I end up looking like a b**** anyway. "Looks like a b****" may as well equal actually being a b****, I suppose, because the result is the same.

So...sorry. Nothing personal, I've just grown used to ridicule, and avoidance is how I've learned to deal with it. For what little it's worth, I wasn't trying to be hateful or even intentionally passive-aggressive, only frustrated.


----------



## Pastille (Oct 19, 2017)

You were gone before I came but we'd have loved each other just the same


----------



## jellybear (Oct 20, 2017)

Can't we stay positive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Talk to me lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

As much as I doubt its plausibility, I would like nothing more than to return to civil terms with you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Last chance, pal. Use it wisely.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Oh well...you made your decision, I guess. Take care. I'll miss you.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, you're going back on ignore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sending you good vibes. I am so sorry you are in this much pain.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

May you continue to prove yourself wrong.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

If my response to your thread was _too long_, it happened because I was about to fall asleep and not focused enough to state my ideas in fewer words.

I do not expect a reply, nor do I have any expectations of you or others. :grin2: Have a great weekend.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Try I did to chat with you elsewhere
Lost I was to find you there
Gone were you to me you past
Long I awaited in the end I was last


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I actually wanted to talk to you, but I'm not good with reaching back out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Come bother me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey..if I don't respond, please no worry. I'm not trying to ignore. I'm just not social enough to throw back the ball so to speak.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Just read this:



> Today, while hanging out with my boyfriend, I started getting ready for bed. As I grabbed my face wipes, he said, "Wait, don't take off your makeup because then you'll be ugly." FML


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Quite a way from the three minutes we shared the first time. Not bad


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This should be renamed "The SAS Passive Aggressive Thread".


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

finallyclosed said:


> This should be renamed "The SAS Passive Aggressive Thread".


This made me chuckle. :lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TheWelshOne said:


> Just read this:


Sometimes I feel lucky that I'm forever alone. :/


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Sometimes I feel lucky that I'm forever alone. :/


Ikr.

Also, to another user: I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

So you guys are nice and all, but you guys need to get out of my spot light.

*begins to sing* "Let the attention shine on me!"


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Quite a way from the three minutes we shared the first time. Not bad























finallyclosed said:


> This should be renamed "The SAS Passive Aggressive Thread".


Ha!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Quite a way from the three minutes we shared the first time. Not bad


12hrs? No way, not possible :O:O:O


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone on here got any experience with removing uteruses? Uterusii? Or any tips for removing it naturally like by taking an herb or whatever?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> 12hrs? No way, not possible :O:O:O


Quite possible. Skype sleepover is the key to LDRs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> Quite possible. Skype sleepover is the key to LDRs.


Sleepover? Like leaving your computer on overnight? :O Insane


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Sleepover? Like leaving your computer on overnight? :O Insane


Yup...when you're miles apart, it is the next best thing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> Yup...when you're miles apart, it is the next best thing.


Seems crazy to me lol...to each their own .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will always be your friend


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm glad you're feeling better emotionally now.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> Anyone on here got any experience with removing uteruses? Uterusii? Or any tips for removing it naturally like by taking an herb or whatever?


Oh my god. I used to love your posts. You're crazy, in a good way!

(Not to be too weird, since you probably didn't know I existed.)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Grand said:


> Oh my god. I used to love your posts. You're crazy, in a good way!
> 
> (Not to be too weird, since you probably didn't know I existed.)


Yaay!  that makes me happy. No, I remember you! There's probably so many people on here, (including me) who see a lot of some members' posts and feel like they know those members well without ever having said much, if anything, to them.

There's probably one reading this right now (I'm onto you).


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks SASer for praying that I pass my test! A toast to you, after my walk.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Heyyyyyyyy


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to think you were really cool but lately I can't identify with your posts at all. That's ok though, I'm kind of nobody and it's not like we ever talked.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope I wasn't too...I can't think of an appropriate word. Vehement? Protestful? That's not a word but nothing else seems to fit. :/ I wasn't upset or offended or anything, it's just that when making a point I tend to go overboard. Every time. It's an insecurity of mine stemming from lots of past misunderstandings.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If you only knew...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I would read your work if only that was my sort of thing. I admire your resilience and wish I could offer some form of genuine support or encouragement. As it is, I just feel smothery.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I miss your face.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I miss you hope you're ok.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't think that I would have made it through this experience with my broken knee cap the past four months as well as I have mentally and emotionally if it weren't for you. I appreciate you more than I can ever tell you. Thank you.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Oh bla di, oh bla da...life goes on.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This thread has a rule:


> Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc. Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not.


Please don't use this thread to personally attack any other members. Posts have to keep being deleted because of this, which has been getting worse, and I don't want the thread to have to be locked, which might have to happen if it doesn't stop.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope the panic attacks have stopped.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know anyone.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to ask if you're OK but I'm too chicken.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TheWelshOne said:


> I want to ask if you're OK but I'm too chicken.


Same. :/


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Maybe you liked him more than you led me to believe.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> I want to ask if you're OK but I'm too chicken.


Ask, it may be a good thing. Sometimes people want to know others care for them. :smile2:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad you liked it .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Am I one of the people you're talking about? :/ I can't think of anyone who fits so I might as well be I guess.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@sad1231234 I had noticed you weren't as active lately and then today I saw a post where you said you had come close to doing something dire (you put it more candidly) but had decided to fight for your future.

I wanted you to know you WERE missed and that I am so SO proud of you for keeping fighting. AND...realizing that although things may be different than you wished, they may still have potential to surprise you in a good way.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lmao......if people only knew.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hope you're okay.  I would tell you not to let one person's ignorant words hurt you so, but everyone knows I'm hardly one to speak.

But yeah, I know that feeling. Exactly.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You are not going to get anywhere if your views on women don't change for the better.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

good morning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice hearing from you.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Hope you feel better. :kiss


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Show me lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We didn't talk much but I went back to your profile out of curiosity and realised that your last post (which I missed,) was a suicide note and you haven't been online since. I hope you didn't actually go through with it.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I barely know you yet I'm seeing so many of my traits in you. I'm hoping this won't be the factor that drives us away from each other instead of being something worth bonding over should we ever grow closer as friends.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

1&2: You are such a nice person. I think you're really cool but I'm not sure if I can talk to you because you seem to exist on a different realm of motivations and personality traits compared to me. 

3: I have a feeling you are actually being yourself but it's much easier for me to accept that you are a troll or having a go, idk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I miss chatting with you, I hope you're okay.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

what


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope you find happiness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Know your worth, you deserve better.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Life goes on. Indeed it does.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i miss you and i hope you're ok


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I cant said:


> I'm watching you


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

You seem like a really cool person


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to help you but you're too afraid to accept it. Not sure if I can continue to talk to you if you're going to let another person control your every move.......recognize abuse when you see it.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

you are a wonderful person


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Take your damn shoes off! :bah


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Take your damn shoes off! :bah


Are you living with someone on SAS?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The way that word in your avatar is underlined makes it look like spellcheck has picked up on something.


:um


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Are you living with someone on SAS?


Only in spirit, but we were together in a past life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I should stop liking people who obviously don't like me. That includes you, and you, and a bunch of other people. I can't blame you though, and most of the time I don't care.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I should stop liking people who obviously don't like me. That includes you, and you, and a bunch of other people. I can't blame you though, and most of the time I don't care.


Don't worry about it too much, many people can just be cruel, some without a reason to. I see it around here too sometimes, but I just don't get involved with the fights. From what I've seen of you when I browse around the forum you seem cool  , maybe you just need to avoid potential arguments and stuff a bit more or something? That's probably what causes stuff to happen that's negative on the forum. If you know somebody don't like you, just leave it be and talk to others who do


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Don't worry about it too much, many people can just be cruel, some without a reason to. I see it around here too sometimes, but I just don't get involved with the fights. From what I've seen of you when I browse around the forum you seem cool  , maybe you just need to avoid potential arguments and stuff a bit more or something? That's probably what causes stuff to happen that's negative on the forum. If you know somebody don't like you, just leave it be and talk to others who do


They're not cruel and I don't really talk to them.

It's fine anyway sometimes my depression(?) gets worse and/or I don't eat properly so I lose the ability to distract myself from feeling like **** about the fact that I'm an alien/robot/narcissist and the impact that has on my ability to connect with people.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They're not cruel and I don't really talk to them.
> 
> It's fine anyway sometimes my depression(?) gets worse and/or I don't eat properly so I lose the ability to distract myself from feeling like **** about the fact that I'm an alien/robot/narcissist and the impact that has on my ability to connect with people.


I'm sorry you feel like that  but I completely understand, I've been massively depressed again lately and I feel like my body just wants to shut down sometimes because of it. It's a vicious cycle and right now it's really difficult to get out of this rut, I assume you feel the same. Do you have any goal or anything to work towards? such as making friends or something. It makes it *ever so slightly* easier if you have a goal or something that can make you happy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I'm sorry you feel like that  but I completely understand, I've been massively depressed again lately and I feel like my body just wants to shut down sometimes because of it. It's a vicious cycle and right now it's really difficult to get out of this rut, I assume you feel the same. Do you have any goal or anything to work towards? such as making friends or something. It makes it *ever so slightly* easier if you have a goal or something that can make you happy.


I'm sorry you relate. But in my case I've been completely dysfunctional for years and increasingly so and there's no end in sight. I don't talk to people in real life, except occasionally family members, and I barely leave the house.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

doe deer said:


> you are a wonderful person


You too! I know, I know you were not saying it to me but... I can't help it! :rofl



Whatev said:


> Hi.


Hi  Same, I know it wasn't with me but I had to reply.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm sorry you relate. But in my case I've been completely dysfunctional for years and increasingly so and there's no end in sight. I don't talk to people in real life, except occasionally family members, and I barely leave the house.


Yeah, you sound a lot like me to be honest. I tend to bottle up my emotions a lot as well, which isn't good. The longer I stay alone the worse my anxiety and depression gets. I'm just worried I'll eventually get that bad that nobody can help me out anymore because every year I feel worse than the last, if I'm honest. Probably due to the whole aging/existing thing as well.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's fine anyway sometimes my depression(?) gets worse and/or I don't eat properly so I lose the ability to distract myself from feeling like **** about the fact that I'm an alien/robot/narcissist and the impact that has on my ability to connect with people.


when my mood swings go terribly down, i sound 180 degrees different as if i'm completely someone else. different feelings,different thoughts, even food tastes different. so i wait until i feel fine and start to interact/post these meaningless things that i say.. it's all pointless tho, but eh something to escape reality and distract myself/keeping my brain busy/entertained.

as long as i'm online, it means i'm not feeling very bad. 
whenever i feel terribly bad, i hide. xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry if anything I said was rude, not my intention.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm deathly afraid of screwing up or friendship. After I tried to push you away I felt like ****. Now I'm worried I'm being too clingy. Why am I worrying so much about it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Sus y said:


> You too! I know, I know you were not saying it to me but... I can't help it! :rofl


thank you :lol and don't worry, you definitely are one of the most wonderful people here


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

doe deer said:


> thank you :lol and don't worry, you definitely are one of the most wonderful people here


That's exactly what I was thinking about you!
:smile2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

To you and you and you, also you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I'm kind of an ******* sometimes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crazy how things can change in a year huh.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

You're adorable


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope someday you find someone who can make you happy.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

sorry i'm annoying


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep being awesome! ^_^


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> i was like: "thank you very much" :blank :tiptoe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess you're doing ok


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Top digger from SAS : @doe deer @Amphoteric @Canadian Brotha @Arbre @unemployment simulator


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I forgot your birthday because... um... well... I don't remember why? Sorry.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

You're probably not going to think that I'm talking to you in this post, and this probably is just me being weird or something (sometimes I think, or worry, people are reacting negatively to my action if I believe it conceivable that my action could cause that reaction, even if their action can easily be made without mine), but I just want to say I'm sorry if I bothered you in some way. I should have been more accurate and made the truth clear.

I'm sorry to anyone I have effected negatively recently.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

@Overdrive


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I know there's no logical reason for me to, but I feel kind of hurt.  But I also hope you're doing okay.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Top digger from SAS : @doe deer


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Get back.
Now.
All of you.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you! :O 
I'm reading all this thread's positives posts as if they are talking to me lol, just for fun, don't worry haha.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I hope you're okay.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Eh, I tried _way_ more times than I should have, I give up.

I'm 80% positive you'll find someone within the next decade. Try not to sabotage it when you do. I've seen lots of guys do exactly that, throw away a good thing, while I'm twice their age and I've still never found _anyone_ to love me, not even once.

But whatever. Don't wish and wish and wish for love and then just screw it up. Pisses me off.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

@Persephone The Dread Thank you for your reply to me re: autism. I don't trust my own knowledge or ability to judge myself accurately, and I don't really have anyone to ask for feedback who both knows enough on the subject and knows me somewhat from observation, so I really appreciated the thought you put into it.

...

I feel like I'm not phrasing this right. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> @Persephone The Dread Thank you for your reply to me re: autism. I don't trust my own knowledge or ability to judge myself accurately, and I don't really have anyone to ask for feedback who both knows enough on the subject and knows me somewhat from observation, so I really appreciated the thought you put into it.
> 
> ...
> 
> I feel like I'm not phrasing this right. :/


No problem, have you taken this before? (it's not diagnostic but researchers suggest that autism can be basically ruled out if you score under 26, and most people with autism diagnosis typically score 32+ For reference I think the average for women without autism is 15 and men 17)

https://psychology-tools.com/autism-spectrum-quotient/

it does seem like a fairly good indicator though. I think last time I took it I got 26, which is probably about right for me especially compared to the scores people I know with more obvious autism got and since I have 'autistic traits.'


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Good luck with shedding the few pounds (youd don't need to lose many really.) .Lokking forward to the muscle gaining phase

Sharing pics would seem prudent, for science, at that point


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

We're probably incompatible as friends. Doesn't mean I don't wish for a chance at it.

But... it's probably for the best, since the realization that I'm right would crush me. Again. It's not even negativity, but the reality of it. I am who I am, and you are who you are. Very different. Probably too different.

You're cool, though, and I wish you nothing but the best in life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought we were suppose to be exercising together lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

See you on the flip side. I'm getting high high this morning for my surgery.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

(to everyone, including myself )










@finallyclosed You have surgery today? Hope the pain is minimal and everything is a success.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> (to everyone, including myself )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It wasn't a big one. They didn't have to put me under or anything, just implanted a heart monitor under my skin. It is hurting a little now, but I took lots of kratom so I'm good.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

[shuts my stupid mouth before it spews more foolish crap I won't be able to take back]this is fine, everything is fine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully I wasn't out of line by asking that question or wondering about the dynamics.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All I _need_, is to be included just once in your imagination. All I _want_, is to make that fantasy real for you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You're actually a lot wiser than your lady parts would suggest. JOKING, relax. ;P What, you didn't think that was funny? >


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> All I _want_, is to make that fantasy real for you.


Your place or mine?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I identify with that phrase in your signature 100%. And your user title. _And _a good portion of your posts' overall tone. :blush


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Your place or mine?


Depends, are you giving or receiving?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Depends, are you giving or receiving?


Both.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Braaaaaaaap


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Both.


Maybe we should meet somewhere near an ER. I don't want to hurt you too bad.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You are an interesting person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey それは読みことができた even though 漢字は知ていませんでまそれら言葉が似ている

これは正しいですか probably not lol.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I miss you.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you rub my tummy please.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You've come a long way bro, you didn't let your past define you look at you now.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

*to someone 1:* you are loved :heart i wish i'd love to hug you "if you let me".. =)

*to someone 2 xD: * nothing makes me cringe more than remembering how i was 100% sure you are into me lol 

from 2011 to 2014

it's embarrassing just thinking about it now. i mean..why on earth i was "secretly" confident like that. _delusional much is always just...cringey and embarrassing_..

i guess i started to wake up when i realized that when i post, you leave the entire site, when i leave, you come back to post.

however..i miss the days when i used to stalk every single word you write and telling myself they are all directed at me. :nerd:


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

When i first joined this site I was immediately attracted to you (not sexually) because we are so similar, we're the same age and I could always relate so much to your posts. So I tried reaching out to you and I really wanted your friendship but eventually you just faded away. I couldn't understand why you would reject me when we have so much in common i thought that would be more then enough to connect us. You never responded to my posts, you stopped messaging me and it confused me. This confusion quickly turned into bitterness and I attacked you on one of your threads. Ironically enough this forced a response from you and we went back and forth but if you didn't want anything to do with me before, i pretty much ruined any possibility of a future friendship between us that very day. You've come a long way bro you have a girlfriend now and a social life and things are looking good for you🙂. I just want you to know that your an inspiration to me and I wish you nothing but the best in life. I really wish that we could've been friends because it's not every day that you meet someone so ****ing similar to you, but it is what it is. Maybe one day Ill have the courage to apologize to you. 

(Sorry for the long post i just got a little emotional listening to never gonna give you up by the black keys lol)


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I just want to say that your a very genuine, honest and humble kid and that I hope your life turns out better then mine and that I hope you figure this out long before I ever do because I don't want you to suffer as much as I've had to suffer for something that we never really had any control over. I apologize for not having the courage to tell you the truth and just ghosting you the way that I did, but the truth is that i don't think we should be friends. As much as I can empathize with everything that your going through friendships require us to have a lot more in common and unfortunately we don't. It hurts me to ghost you the way that I did because you don't deserve that but i don't have the courage to confront you and to be honest with you. I hope that your not too hurt over this but you don't deserve to be befriended out of pity, I respect you too much then to just make you pretend that we are compatible as friends when were not. I feel like such an ******* because your in your late teens and at any moment your going to wake up from this nightmare and realize how much you've missed out on and how much harder you truly have it then everyone around you and idk if you'll have anyone around you to support you when reality hits you like a ****ing truck. I can't let you go through that by yourself.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


>


My computer says that's a virus :O and I kept trying to click every link I find on my way... lol :frown2:


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I wished it was mutual, but it wasn't. But, don't worry, I don't blame you. You can't force it after all, but...I don't think I'd like myself either. Nonetheless, I'm happy we're still friends at last. Though, it doesn't mean that it's not hurtful, even now. But, I guess I can live with it. 

Thank you, for still being my friend through these rough times.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Your mother was a hamster.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sus y said:


> My computer says that's a virus :O and I kept trying to click every link I find on my way... lol :frown2:


Definitely not a virus, lol.

"But it grieves my heart, love
To see you tryin' to be a part of
A world that just don't exist
It's all just a dream, babe
A vacuum, a scheme, babe
That sucks you into feelin' like this"


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Definitely not a virus, lol.
> 
> "But it grieves my heart, love
> To see you tryin' to be a part of
> ...


I'm not Ramona, but if that world exist in my mind it's real, in the sense that it exist (even if it's just as part of my imagination) :smile2:, everybody is invited to my imagination, we can make a party in mind , the only feeling will be fun.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I'm not Ramona, but if that world exist in my mind it's real, in the sense that it exist (even if it's just as part of my imagination) :smile2:, everybody is invited to my imagination, we can make a party in mind , the only feeling will be fun.


Wow, your imagination sounds nice.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Your mother was a hamster.


How dare you. Well, your father smelled of elderberries.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Wow, your imagination sounds nice.


Here you have a picture of my fun party , you are invited anytime! lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Here you have a picture of my fun party , you are invited anytime! lol


Lol!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

We think alike. I relate to your brain more than to any I've ever met. You're a better version of me with different circumstances, and I've admired you for so many years and wished your travels would take you somewhere nearby. I wonder why we haven't grown closer, why IMing with you all those years ago flopped, why we're still just friendly blog comment exchangers with the occasional impersonal PM. Is it just social awkwardness, or are we too similar to be closer?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It was much smaller than I thought it would be.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're ok....caught me by surprise.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Lol!


Tea is good! You won't regret! haha!!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Your Juno 106


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It was much smaller than I thought it would be.


Oh God. Now who was the culprit? Lol. I like these people who send these thinking that every female member here will not eventually see it and will be forever known by 1/2 the users as the 'dude who sent <insert female user here> dick pics'.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> Your Juno 106


You inspired me to look it up on eBay. Yikes! these have gone up in price!
I think I paid $300 for it back in 1992.
Guess I should dust it off and see if it still works lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ignored ya, you won't tempt me anymore.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Evo1114 said:


> Oh God. Now who was the culprit? Lol. I like these people who send these thinking that every female member here will not eventually see it and will be forever known by 1/2 the users as the 'dude who sent <insert female user here> dick pics'.


I was just joking around. I have not received any dick pics.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi. You haven’t been on the forum for a long time. Thanks for chatting with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I was just joking around. I have not received any dick pics.


I'm disappointed now lol.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I keep hoping on it, though it will never happen. Yet, I still keep hoping somehow.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> You inspired me to look it up on eBay. Yikes! these have gone up in price!
> I think I paid $300 for it back in 1992.
> Guess I should dust it off and see if it still works lol.


Yup, around 700-900$ and 1000-1300$ with the kiwi mod install.
Might worth selling it, if you manage to repair it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be nice


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

rrrrrrr










also


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Happy weekend! :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where did you go?


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry if I made you feel bad in some way. I think I do that sometimes without meaning to or even knowing that I have.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

chicken tetrazinni


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

1: Wow I was looking around a thread and saw one of your old posts and I can't believe I had such a juvenile crush on you. I knew inside it wouldn't go anywhere, I didn't agree with a lot of what you said and you weren't interested anyway. But man I creeped on you like crazy and debated messaging you like every day. Pathetic, lol.

2, 3, 4+: Man I'm sorry about the radio silence, I just... Idk. I suck.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

You're so intelligent, funny, and helpful. I'm sorry that this is inadequate, but I just want to say thank you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stay away from the yellow snow


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

In our brief interactions, I've felt surprisingly at ease around you. I kinda feel that I could open up about having a weird crush on you and you wouldn't be weirded out by it. I'd like to be able to talk to you more. Then again, you seem so interesting that there are probably 50 other people that feel the same way, and I'm probably on the boring end of that spectrum.

Edit: I'm afraid I have to revoke my years long crush on you in light of some new information. Turns out we're not so compatible. You're still pretty cool, though. Anyway, one that's one less thing to dwell on unhealthily. Woohoo.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Hang in there.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess you did deactivate your account....take care.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess lots of other people reading this thread also feel like every nice post couldn't be about them and that every nasty post probably is. It's so depressing to read. I cry 

Also can someone PLASE rub my GOSH DARN belly?? I NEED BELLY RUBS!!! Hraaaaagghhhhhhhhhh!! I'm suffering from severe tummy pats withdrawal!! It's dangerous! I'm talking to YOU!!!!! Don't neglect my tummy please. It's been neglected enough lately. I only ate a bit of bread this week and my cat hasn't been available for tummycuddles.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> I guess lots of other people reading this thread also feel like every nice post couldn't be about them and that every nasty post probably is. It's so depressing to read. I cry
> 
> Also can someone PLASE rub my GOSH DARN belly?? I NEED BELLY RUBS!!! Hraaaaagghhhhhhhhhh!! I'm suffering from severe tummy pats withdrawal!! It's dangerous! I'm talking to YOU!!!!! Don't neglect my tummy please. It's been neglected enough lately. I only ate a bit of bread this week and my cat hasn't been available for tummycuddles.


Rubs, Rubs. :rub sends belly rubbings to your tummy. Hop you have a lovely day despite the tummy pats withdrawal.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Sus y said:


> Rubs, Rubs. :rub sends belly rubbings to your tummy. Hop you have a lovely day despite the tummy pats withdrawal.


Yaaaaay!!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

give me 1 minute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I miss you


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

I miss us giving each other advice, I felt like you were a brother to me.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

^Your username reminded me of someone I haven't talked to in years now, he was the one who got me into Code Geass in the first place, as well as one of my first ever close friends. *nostalgic sigh*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think you would despise me if we had met in real life. heh. I'm everything you don't like in a person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeff271 said:


> Be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars.


 That's cute.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Why do you come back every so many months and bump all your old threads? Ah what the heck this forum is dying anyway.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

your avatar is too small


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

You're angry, because you are unhappy, and you can't change either because the world is irritating and you've tried everything and have given up. You think that it would be nice if other people treated you in a better way. You wait for someone to come and fix all the wrongs, but you can only do it yourself. I do hope that you will find the strength and focus to take back the responsibility for your wellbeing from institutions, medications and other people. To do that, you don't need to think that the world is a wonderful place, or to 'find joy in little things', instead you can find strength and joy at your ability to survive and thrive despite the odds. At this point, you don't need someone to love you - you need to learn to like yourself and to be happy despite what's around you. It's like learning to walk, you have to start from the very beginning.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

It's okay, it's fine. I'm sad, yeah. But I'm not going to bother you with it, you got other things to focus on, which are more important.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Been awhile since I've heard from you, praying for you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuuu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hurry up and dye your hair lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Hurry up and dye your hair lol.


This is not for me but I'm receiving it as a message from heaven :rofl as I was thinking of this right now and was not so sure of what to do lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I hope you are feeling better and kicking SA away.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> This is not for me but I'm receiving it as a message from heaven :rolf as I was thinking of this right now and was not so sure of what to do lol.


It might of been :O


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> It might of been :O


And this must be the confirmation. :laugh: lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty disappointing you got banned btw lol. I don't know why people thought you were annoying, though. Some people could really benefit from being more light-hearted and carefree. So you make 20 threads a day, who the hell cares? The very people that have social anxiety are giving people a reason to have social anxiety sometimes by being judgmental.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A sandwich with a glass of water pls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A nightmare to u is probably a forum filled with spambots


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Eventually things will get better


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I would do such dirty things to you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where are you?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have been confusing you with another user. :blank


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Show me your hair lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just make sure your *** can cash all those checks you've been writing.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're fine :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You can talk to me you know


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if you still use this website but for awhile you and your 'friend' were making life miserable for me. I'm glad I had enough self-esteem and sense to stop talking to you rather than let you continue trying to manipulate me while pretending to be a decent person. At the same time I wanna thank you because after I ended our 'friendship' I ended up finding the right person for me and we've been together for a little over two years already as a couple. I'm a way happier person now and hopefully for your own and other people's sake you found something to make you happy in life as well instead of your old habits. Take care.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you're donating condoms to my new cause, make them magnums please.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I loved the gifts thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're a gift from God :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry if I did anything wrong.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wonder what happened to @Zyriel hope you're OK since you disappeared from everywhere 2 years ago.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope I didn't disappoint you


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Wonder if you still use this site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

You shouldn't let him get to you, the fact that he resorted to name calling shows that he has no idea what he's talking about, just looking to insult others as usual. should've left it at that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to you?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I will find you.


----------



## buckwheats (Jan 1, 2018)

to all the guys that broke my heart on this app over the years, im over u dang it.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Even during bad days, you are this cute:



















(anyone reading this)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U got banneth again


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Even during bad days, you are this cute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way am I that cute, I eat cute bunnies like that for breakfast. But maybe you are! Don't worry, I won't eat you. ;P


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Why come back with this big story only to disappear again? I miss my friend, but I'm tired of waiting to hear from you. It's too sad. I only hope the reason why you're no longer here is because you found what you were looking for and it's for the best being out there instead of in here. :squeeze


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> No way am I that cute, I eat cute bunnies like that for breakfast. But maybe you are! Don't worry, I won't eat you. ;P


Half that cute? :smile2:


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I know you keep telling me otherwise, but even your words can't change the reality of how I look. I appreciate your words, I really do, but in the end I stay a monster.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We have the same status for opposite reasons.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Meow meow meow meow...

meow meow meow


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Evo1114 said:


> Meow meow meow meow...
> 
> meow meow meow


I know you aren't meowing to me, but I have too...
meow.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sus y said:


> I know you aren't meowing to me, but I have too...
> meow.


Maybe I was. You'll never know, cuz I'll never tell who the target of my meowing was. (Or I just felt like posting 'meow' and didn't have anybody particular in mind).


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Evo1114 said:


> Maybe I was. You'll never know, cuz I'll never tell who the target of my meowing was. (Or I just felt like posting 'meow' and didn't have anybody particular in mind).


Meow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope everything is working out for you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm sorry


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not actually a murderer. Sorry I scared you off.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry if I bothered you. Sorry if I'm bothering you. This is not my intention.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Paul said:


> I'm not actually a murderer. Sorry I scared you off.


I wonder what's the story behind this


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

very kind and helpful. Also has great taste in music :wink2:


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Lohikaarme said:


> I wonder what's the story behind this


I'd been chatting with someone new for a few days, casually mentioned my murder plans for that afternoon, and never heard from them again. People can be so judgmental. :b


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Paul said:


> I'd been chatting with someone new for a few days, casually mentioned my murder plans for that afternoon, and never heard from them again. People can be so judgmental. :b


What if they had murder plans of their own, and concluded your schedules would clash


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> What if they had murder plans of their own, and concluded your schedules would clash


SAS user Lohikaarme, I like when you gives this kind of replies, I also enjoy your sense of humor, you can be funny.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sus y said:


> SAS user Lohikaarme, I like when you gives this kind of replies, I also enjoy your sense of humor, you can be funny.


Thank you  :squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It escapes me sometimes that some people on this forum don't like to be quoted, or at least prefer the mention option, but I can never retain their usernames. Hence, sorry if I've ever annoyed anyone in that regard


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You sent me a skype request? Who are you lol. I think I might know.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> the sex =) don't forget xD :heart*wink


whenever you feel like disliking me, always remember the sex


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

You look exactly like my ex, and it's really disconcerting.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm sorry I haven't responded to you.  It's my fault.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm a part of your agony.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

wait.. edit lol. 
@SamanthaStrange
I like your avatar, just saw it here, felt like commenting it :blush :b


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I've sort of wanted to explain myself, but as it would seem right now is probably a really bad time to do so


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sus y said:


> wait.. edit lol.
> @*SamanthaStrange*
> I like your avatar, just saw it here, felt like commenting it :blush :b


Thank you.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Help me to clean. 




:evil


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

You're not equal parts bitter and sweet when you're 98% bitter and 2% sweet. I'm sorry to say but the public school system failed you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> You're not equal parts bitter and sweet when you're 98% bitter and 2% sweet. I'm sorry to say but the public school system failed you.


:lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for hitting me up on skype :squeeze


----------



## AntisocialLoner (Oct 19, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks for hitting me up on skype :squeeze


Thanks for something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AntisocialLoner said:


> Thanks for something.


Do I know you? lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Help me to clean.
> 
> :evil


I don't know if this person came through, but...

With a bit of luck sending these little friends your way to help you clean won't be entirely unwelcome 




























I can also send a handheld vacuum if you prefer something more tangible. :b


----------



## AntisocialLoner (Oct 19, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Do I know you? lol


You used to.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> I don't know if this person came through, but...
> 
> With a bit of luck sending these little friends your way to help you clean won't be entirely unwelcome
> 
> ...


They came and help! :O


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

@josh23 Thanks for introducing me to more classical music composers.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Be sure to dress sexy tomorrow for our virtual date, just in case I manage to get your clothes off. That intentionally made no sense.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AntisocialLoner said:


> You used to.


Hmm who are you lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## AntisocialLoner (Oct 19, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm who are you lol.


A human that is laying comfortably in bed, wanting this contagious sickness to go away now. Who are you, beautiful bird? Your profile picture of you is lovely by the way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AntisocialLoner said:


> A human that is laying comfortably in bed, wanting this contagious sickness to go away now. Who are you, beautiful bird? Your profile picture of you is lovely by the way.


Nvm I don't know you.


----------



## AntisocialLoner (Oct 19, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Nvm I don't know you.


Okay.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It seemed much shorter than 50 minutes. Thanks for the good time 

(By the way, I stole a couple of hot wings while you weren't looking. 0)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Everyone leaves me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for everything :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry I'm so pathetic.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You really seem to "get" me.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I have no idea if you even come here anymore but you were cool. Shame things got messed up back there.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Overdrive you suk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> @Overdrive you suk


Roasted


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm gonna kick your *** in Mario Party 2 and Mario Kart 64.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Roasted


Nasty boi, give him da ban.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What a good youtube video you posted. I'm thinking about it, and trying to improve myself. 
Thanks.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry I'm so incredibly awkward. it's not that I don't want to meet, I'm just super anxious. I stop being interesting fast, I should just go back to being a lurker.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Overdrive You ruk.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I feel they're flirting with you and that doesn't amuse me :blank


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> sorry I'm so incredibly awkward. it's not that I don't want to meet, I'm just super anxious. I stop being interesting fast, I should just go back to being a lurker.


Awww nooo :frown2: lurk and post :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

You're not a bloody Wendigo


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@2Milk

Long time no see. I'd come bother you in chat if I still had access to it on my iPhone. Hoping life isn't treating you too badly, and things are okay with your girl. I miss talking to you, man.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Every now and then I will be occupied with something irrelevant when I'll randomly remember that one post of yours and crack up laughing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

hi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Greets


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^Cantaloupe?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

he is INCREDIBLY naughty. he says things like toost and sheet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I work a BEAN in every now and then also but I'm afraid of being perma-banned if I do it too often.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You've made a positive impact on my life by being friends with me. It's also nice to have somebody that I want to impress.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder what happened to you.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope I didn't make you uncomfortable. If I did, it was not my intention and I'm sorry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I get it. I won't bother you again.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't scare easily


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm surprised she hasn't unfriended me yet.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Wren611

I wrote you a PM but then couldn't send it, so for now just saying: Hi!


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @Wren611
> 
> I wrote you a PM but then couldn't send it, so for now just saying: Hi!


:smile2:


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel like it should be really obvious to other people when you come back on other accounts as well but it never seems to be till long after I've noticed.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like it should be really obvious to other people when you come back on other accounts as well but it never seems to be till long after I've noticed.


A troll? or is it someone who gets banned because don't naturally behave? :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I worry about you.......something is up.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you lived near me I would invite you to go horseback riding with me in the mountains this weekend. So how are we going to fix that problem? Vacation to Colorado? ;P

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If people only knew the real you :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm salty, you're sweet. If we ever got together it would be like honey roasted pecans.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Everything will be alright. It is never too late for anything. It is up to you, you are in control.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry I've not gotten back to you yet.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I'm salty, you're sweet. If we ever got together it would be like honey roasted pecans.


The hidden implication here is that we are also both nuts. ;P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

People see you, keep going.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's been a while, hope you're OK.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe you were busy yesterday.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Arbre said:


> @josh23 Thanks for introducing me to more classical music composers.


You're welcome :smile2:


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

As long as you never lose hope or give up on yourself light will break through the darkness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you :squeeze


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

A: It's like I'm a computer and you're hitting every button at once just to see what happens. *explodes*

B: I hope that you find what you're looking for there. ...But also that you come back because, as much as you probably wouldn't believe it, you're very much missed. 

C: I'd reply to you more often in that thread, but I can't help but feel that comments such as "yeah man" and "I agree" would get old fast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Didn't think you would be gone this long :squeeze


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thinking of you is like Valium to my soul.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need drugs, legal and non prescription.preferably. Alcohol seems like a bad idea for now, too indiscreet. Should probably make a thread asking for recomendations and effects and such.
> 
> Also as previously noted/implied dicks are terrible. As are UK drug laws.
> 
> ...


 @Persephone The Dread I don't know whether you saw this the first time round as a Mod took it down.

Thanks to @Silent Memory for moving my post here instead 

What sort of effects are you looking for? There are easy to aquire prescription drugs used for anxiety that can be gotten easily enough through legitimate online pharmacies. If you're interested in knowing more then feel free to PM me. As I understand it there is a legal loophole so ordering those drugs is not illegal. I've been doing it for years and never had any issues.

Then there is the Dark Web of course. I can't advise you on exactly how to aquire drugs from there, although downloading TOR is easy enough and the place to start. There are various step-by-step guides online, some on YouTube too last time I looked a few months ago, you'll need to create a bitcoin or similar cryptocurrency account in order to buy the goods. I don't know how to do this but it should be fairly straightforward for someone of your intelligence to figure it out.

What do you mean by this "Also as previously noted/implied dicks are terrible" ?

I can only speak for myself of course but I'm fairly fond of mine  Granted, I'd rather have a vagina so that I could experience multiple orgasms but I'm glad I don't have to deal with PMT, periods, and the risk of pregnancy. No penis ever cured SA of course, although if used well in the right circumstances it can certainly bring a lot of joy and happiness to two people engaged in sexy hugging and the like. The afterglow can boost one's self-esteem and self-confidence for several days afterwards, although you're correct in stating that it's no cure.

Finally, I'm sorry to read that you've clearly been having such a rough few months recently. I have a very liberal attitude towards suicide, especially when one hasn't any dependents that they created and are responsible for helping to navigate the trials and tribulations of life.

That said, it would be a damn shame for you to leave this mortal coil many years before your biological functions breakdown and irrepairably disable you. I for one, and I expect many others, would greatly miss your contribution to this forum. Furthermore, you're blessed with a high degree of intelligence, this should hopefully make navigating and separating the snake-oil salesmen from those with genuinely helpful substances and advice to relieve your suffering easier than your average retard.

If you leave us, who else is going to post hilarious porno quotes in the 18+ section of the forum? Where would we discover obscure and enjoy outright weird music videos? Your witty and insightful comments often offer an unconvential take on things. You don't descriminate against new members either and will happily engage with them despite being a SAS veteran, this place needs more people with that attitude. Anyway, I can't think of many other ways off the top of my head of demonstrating that I appreciate your contribution, other than to remind you that my sentiments have been shared by many other members on here and if you were to leave us in the most permanent way possible you would be dearly missed by many of us.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't think I have never noticed you, but the fact that @splendidbob admitted to having a man-crush on you, has now made me curious...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're ok its been 2wks.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

1.

I'm remembering those times I spent at work, in my head repeating the words I would use to describe touching you; and walking past windows, imagining myself small and curled like an animal, fitting in a hollow center in your chest, wanting to hide inside of you.

Those times happened too.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> I don't think I have never noticed you, but the fact that @splendidbob admitted to having a man-crush on you, has now made me curious...


Oh ****, I don't even remember who I have a man crush on. (so many, tbh)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@forever in flux

I did see it before and responded to it in the thread (don't have a copy of that now,) but thanks again.

@splendidbob

It was a certain astronomical gorilla I believe.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Why are you ignoring me?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Oh ****, I don't even remember who I have a man crush on. (so many, tbh)


If you're going to pimp out your man-*****s on SAS, at least try to remember their names.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

To someone really special on Valentine's day, I'm yours if you want me. So come and get me whenever you're ready, 'cause I know you want me. ;P


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> It was a certain astronomical gorilla I believe.


Oh I remember now, yeah 



solutionx said:


> If you're going to pimp out your man-*****s on SAS, at least try to remember their names.


So many though


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What are monster munch and what do they have to do with the voting process?

:bah !!!!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> What are monster munch and what do they have to do with the voting process?
> 
> :bah !!!!


They are the epitome of fine dining. One needs to know all of the current base flavours and the correct eating technique before taking part in the franchise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

LonelyLurker said:


> They are the epitome of fine dining. One needs to know all of the current base flavours and the correct eating technique before taking part in the franchise.


I'm American, and therefore incapable of understanding humor properly...

Right @splendidbob ? oke


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm American, and therefore incapable of understanding humor properly...
> 
> Right @splendidbob ? oke


The funny thing is I was right about who you were responding to even though I hadn't seen the post.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

LonelyLurker said:


> The funny thing is I was right about who you were responding to even though I hadn't seen the post.


:lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SamanthaStrange evidently at some point in your youth you must have had English relatives who fed you some monster munch .

I will do what I can to get an air drop of pickled onion flavour across the USA. Slowly across the country as their brains become fully saturated with MSG people watching The Big Bang Theory will turn to each other as the lights come on and say to each other "what is this ****ing ****e?".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't know it then but you really impacted my life for the better thank you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Together, you and I could take over the world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be careful


----------



## DiDiZia (May 18, 2017)

I apologise for not replying to your message. I don't know what's wrong with me, but I find it difficult to reply to people on here about personal things. I almost feel like I don't have the energy for it, and yet, I feel so bad about it. It has been months now. I'm not normal. I may try to reply after this.

I know you probably don't give a ****, and moved on like normal people do, but I appreciated that you related to my post, and took it upon yourself to message me. It was very nice to know that I'm not alone in some of my feelings and sentiments!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@PurplePeopleEater

I don't think we have ever spoken, but I always enjoy your posts and reading what you have to say. I realized I should tell you instead of just thinking it in my head always.

Your avatar is very beautiful too!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're alive.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> I don't think we have ever spoken, but I always enjoy your posts and reading what you have to say. I realized I should tell you instead of just thinking it in my head always.
> 
> Your avatar is very beautiful too!


I don't think we have spoken but I've seen you around on here and thank you.

That flower is such eye candy. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hope the funeral is not too stressful for you and your family.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I was capable of having a conversation with you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wanted to tell you, you wanted to tell me you wanted to tell me that I wanted to tell you to tell me you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope everything went well.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

[Deleted because I realized I was being an *******]

Sorry, I'm just waiting for someone to help me close out my account. I need to go before I hurt someone's feelings and get labeled a monster again.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Baby you smart. You very smart. As a matter of fact you genius.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

TSUBASA said:


> [Deleted because I realized I was being an *******]
> 
> Sorry, I'm just waiting for someone to help me close out my account. I need to go before I hurt someone's feelings and get labeled a monster again.


 Damn i can really relate to this.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

When my name come up respeck it. All tree-a-y'all.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you hate me?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

wb


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Sus y bienvenido back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> @Sus y bienvenido back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


awww, thank you! :boogie 
btw bienvenida, with an a at the end because I'm a female, with o for the male, but that's irrelevant, the relevant is your post as a whole. :smile2:


----------



## CrazyAnimalGirl (Feb 28, 2018)

Positive mindset can make a world of a difference but learning how to be positive is the hardest obstacle to pass. One step at a time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> awww, thank you! :boogie
> btw bienvenida, with an a at the end because I'm a female, with o for the male


Oh, of course


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish you'd at least acknowledged my explanation. Now I'm left assuming you're one of the many people I'd thought I was on okay terms with but secretly you hate me. Seems to happen a lot.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the message.

We both need to be more careful in the future.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@splendidbob You still doing that challenge video sometime?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> @splendidbob You still doing that challenge video sometime?


Ooh, I totally forgot, sorry 

Yeah, fake smiles. Ok, to make it interesting you can pick the topic of the video.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Ooh, I totally forgot, sorry
> 
> Yeah, fake smiles. Ok, to make it interesting you can pick the topic of the video.


Hmm, I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Hmm, I'll have to get back to you on that.


First thing that pops into your head  I will mumble on about it for 10 minutes.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> First thing that pops into your head  I will mumble on about it for 10 minutes.


But wait... if it is scripted won't all of the smiles be fake by extent?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> But wait... if it is scripted won't all of the smiles be fake by extent?


Noo, it won't be scripted, I will just have that as the main topic of talk then will just talk around it and of course about other stuff and will probably think of something that makes me smile.

I can just include it as part of the video anyway.

But if it's putting you on the spot too much, don't worry &#55357;&#56898;. I can talk about edgelords or crisps or funny sas posters, or making a fur coat out of the pelts of bumblebees, or how Alan my pet pig came to be living with me, his backstory. Actually I think Allan's backstory might be a good one &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I couldn't have asked for a better person to be my friend! THANK YOU. For laughing at my crazy jokes and for being around. I wish you the best.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

To everybody or someone: If I have been inconsiderate and made you feel more anxious, it wasn't my intention, I know I can be a bit ****ty sometimes, sorry. Also, I apologize for any other thing I have done I'm not aware of, sometimes, yes... I'm a bit... I said it already :blush :b 

I even apologize for talking about weird things or to post/say boring things that I knew already anyone was interested in reading :O, sorry, my bad, but maybe I keep doing it, although I'll try not to, at least not all this much :b


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Barakiel
Thought you might appreciate this


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for being so kind and supportive. I'm not good at receiving support and kind words. I'm a bad friend. But I do read your posts.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Coincidence said:


> what was even wrong with the post to remove it? lol
> are we twelve here or something? one can't even express himself on here?
> u guys are awesome. no wonder why pple r leaving this place. the internet is big.
> im going to sleep 13 hours


Your post was deleted because it broke the only rule of this thread:

*



Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc. Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not. 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did you really try to facetime me?????


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hope you can get past ur anger and get better


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I love you, wish you'd come back.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I think you're amazing and I wish you didnt dislike yourself so much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Please be ok :squeeze


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I watched your videos while stoned a few times. It was pretty trippy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I watched your videos while stoned a few times. It was pretty trippy.


 If you want it to be trippier, put them on 0.25 speed while stoned.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

1. Thank you for your reply, which I haven't replied to because of stupid anxiety and the fear of looking like I'm making excuses if I try to explain myself. Which is especially stupid/hypocritical of me since the lack of a reply was what worried me so much.

2. I saw you logged in and checked out my profile again. I hope your life is going well. I miss our friendship (and I know our disconnection is my fault).

I was in my inbox the other day, looking for an insulting message someone had once sent me, and couldn't believe all the PMs we sent each other, before you left and I grew too fearful of such communication and came to expect that every PM was a potentially hostile PM and turned them off. We wrote that much? Back and forth, with ease, like old friends? An _ongoing_ conversation? I don't even remember. I wish I wasn't so broken now or I'd try to get back in touch, because you seemed like the closest I got to someone with shared or at least similar interests. But I suspect it's for the best anyway. Your life seemed to be going better and I let everyone down now. You unfortunately got to know me at the tail end of my ability to befriend others...maybe if we'd run across each other several years earlier, it would've lasted. Though maybe not, my other friend hasn't heard from me in ages either.

I don't know why you check out my profile still, but I hope it's out of good memories and not bad. I don't know though. I expect everyone to eventually hate me, for good reason.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

- Not everyone will want to hurt you, have a bit of hope and faith.
- You are a beauty, you kind of remain me of my sister when she was your age. 
- Help me! Help me to understand you, help me to know my limits, to know your limits, tell me what bothered you and what would bothers you, because I have no idea. I'm for once leaving aside the indifference to try to have a new friend.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Someone that has responded to me a few times, usually expressing approval, but we haven't really spoken much at all - I hope it doesn't come across as me ignoring you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice hearing from you


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I am very happy for you - hope your parents took it well.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, that reminds me. I hope I didn't creep you out the other day. :um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok now I'm worried.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

I assumed you were another angry teenage troll, but having read some of your other posts I now realise you're probably not what I thought you were. You're not that bad, just seemingly frustrated with life, like most of us here.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I hope you are doing well and not hoping for me to try and get you back as a friend, because I'm already pretty far along in deleting you from my reality/consciousness. Nothing personal really, it's just easier that way.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Well it's pretty much to all SAS members but if you want someone to vent to, relate to or talk to without judgement feel free to message me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm glad to call you my friend.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Not sure if I worded that very well. My articulation matrix may have imploded again.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Awww!! I wish you didn't felt crappy now.  
:hug


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

May the cheesiest participant win


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Lie back and think of England.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is @PurplePeopleEater someone who eats purple people? Or someone who eats people and is purple?

As a purple person this concerns me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I am convinced you are going a hacker/coder. English is amZing, but power is for brains like ours.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> Is @PurplePeopleEater someone who eats purple people? Or someone who eats people and is purple?
> 
> As a purple person this concerns me.












:laugh:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I never felt fear,
Even though my homies did.

Stuck a poisen dagger in my ear,
But the snitches felt the tears,

When I turned the other cheek,
Instead of going fully marine scout 50 Cal.

I would have head shot them all,
To watch their brain tag their meth lab.

I was raised by Skinhead Marines,
Mexican LCC & Irish Mafia. "This is for life"

That's why I'm unarmed, I'd rather not take,
That's why I'm ready for the whiskey wake.

I'm ready to go home where I understood,
I want to see you all with eternal empathy.

Equal, instead of criminally insane,
The view from the infinitely looping sphere.

We have nothing to fear, even as a psycho,
The universe loves us as it's child and self.

Who doesn't love It's creation, It's design.

PLEASE TAKE ME BACK HOME. I CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHY YOU SENT ME BACK.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :laugh:


That is gorgeous. Is it yours?


----------



## Maedron (Mar 23, 2018)

Bring me back my legions!!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> That is gorgeous. Is it yours?


Haha, I wish. I'm going to find it and keep it. :yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I appreciate you


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorry for running away from you instead of supporting you like I said I would. I feel like a complete idiot now for leaving our friendship behind.










Somebody shoot me.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Where the heck do you get your ideas? I need more juice. Give me some of whatever you're having.


----------



## FedericoC (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for reading my stuffs


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

FedericoC said:


> Thanks for reading my stuffs


I'm glad to see another person that's from the South area :clap, there are few, most are Brazilians.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You have your issues as well as any other person, you have your struggles but still, it's people like you that can make people like me be less horrible, more human, more inspired...

Thank you, @Kevin001, sometimes we just need a little push or just to read a simple post to remember what it truly matters.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello, if you care.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, notice me.


----------



## FedericoC (Feb 12, 2018)

Bien que hay hispanos aca


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wasn't ignoring you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do I ever cross your mind....anytime?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin McKnight


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I'm glad to see another person that's from the South area :clap, there are few, most are Brazilians.


I thought a brazilian was a type of bikini wax. ;P


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Heeeeey.. sexy lady!!!!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

1. I can see right through you. I think others aren't invested enough to realize your approach but I have, realized it, I mean.

Anyway good luck. I don't know what else to say... to say what I really think won't accomplish anything meaningful I guess.

2. On the fence. We seem to have a lot in common but at the same time really different and almost clashing personalities. I think I will continue to watch from a distance.

3+ I think you are cool. Not sure if I have enough in common with you guys to directly talk to you but I just think you're interesting and a group of awesome and unique people. Keep being you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you wanna talk again I think it should be you who initiates it. I don't think I could take it if I misread you again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

1. I hope I didn't offend you.

2. That is overwhelming me....

3. It'd be fun if we could meet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why did you leave this place?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

“I see everything in you, yet you are not my everything.” – Anonymous


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

welcome back!!


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm so thankful for you


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I miss you,

but I want to be good when I see you. :crying:

I'm not strong and stoic like you...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's always a highlight of my day when I talk to you so hopefully you still would like to talk to me.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Assemble your drones, and let us, at last, transcend.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello , you, wonderful human.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Jab here, jab there, make me feel like crap why don't you?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I would like to remind @Crisigv how much of an amazing person she is. Try not to let others get you too down.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

do you wanna be my friend? lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

3stacks said:


> I would like to remind @*Crisigv* how much of an amazing person she is. Try not to let others get you too down.


Second this.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

3stacks said:


> I would like to remind @Crisigv how much of an amazing person she is. Try not to let others get you too down.





ANX1 said:


> Second this.


Thank you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Thank you


You're welcome amazing one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sometimes this forum feels like a hot mess, I know you would agree hehe


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Sometimes this forum feels like a hot mess, I know you would agree hehe


No. I don't agree.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

@Sus y I like you avatar. Cats are so cute.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

@InaAya You are a delight, a truly friendly person with a genuinely kind heart.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

To no one in particular:

I hope you are feeling alright.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Mabel Pines said:


> @Sus y I like you avatar. Cats are so cute.


Aww! thank you 
0


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know why but I thought the Susy's cat looked err....mentally disabled.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> To no one in particular:
> 
> I hope you are feeling alright.


You too:grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> You too:grin2:


"thumbs up for 3stacks" >


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sus y said:


> Aww! thank you
> 0


A love rating for you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I don't know why but I thought the Susy's cat looked err....mentally disabled.


:O :serious: :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its ok to get better......ok to change. :squeeze


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

You're not all of those horrible things you believe you are, nor are you those terrible things people have said over the years. Make the choice to receive the good words and encouragement you find and remember those words every time you feel bad. You're not alone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You're not all of those horrible things you believe you are, nor are you those terrible things people have said over the years. Make the choice to receive the good words and encouragement you find and remember those words every time you feel bad. You're not alone.


Quoted for good karma.


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

thanks for commenting on my blogs i wish we could talk more often i hope to see you around


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

3stacks said:


> You're bright, bubbly, funny and always cheer me up just by being yourself. You deserve the best! Thanks for being there for me I would LOVE to have a friend like you irl. You'll get over this depression and I'll always be here for you!
> 
> I might as well just tag you haha @Natalie460


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > You're bright, bubbly, funny and always cheer me up just by being yourself. You deserve the best! Thanks for being there for me I would LOVE to have a friend like you irl. You'll get over this depression and I'll always be here for you!
> ...


 I actually expected that from you haha


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

3stacks said:


> I actually expected that from you haha


You are killing me
slowly


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I actually expected that from you haha
> ...


 Haha hopefully I can speed that up. I'll try my best for both our sakes.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

3stacks said:


> You're bright, bubbly, funny and always cheer me up just by being yourself. You deserve the best! Thanks for being there for me I would LOVE to have a friend like you irl. You'll get over this depression and I'll always be here for you!
> 
> I might as well just tag you haha @Natalie460


:squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I've got you too


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If my life had been filled with people like you, I might have had hope.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for helping out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur welcome


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel like that post was partially aimed at me, maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cheers to that


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"My love is vengeance. That's never free."


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Before you left you told me you regretted the way you were treating people and said my advice was the most helpful thing you've heard on here. That meant a lot. I don't know you but I genuinely care that you will be able to trust people again. You must be very hurt but not everyone is out to get you. You don't have to get them first to protect yourself. I know you're kind-hearted so let that shine instead.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

The way users keep on sending me introduction messages only to not be able to follow up is kind of sad, it makes me so happy to hear from people, but ultimately i understand how hard it is for you guys. (it is for me too)
whelp.. I'm not going anywhere so i will wait for you guys to summon up the courage again, maybe then we can have a proper conversation. heh


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You have her ghost. I think I told you who you reminded me of. I hope that doesn't seem really weird. I probably just haven't gotten to know you. And I don't mean the one I always talk sh*t about. The one I never got to meet.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Nothing will take us back to the innocence of those first months, but god I miss them. If only it wasn’t an eternity and a delve through hell since.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Your avatar looks like a cross between Miranda Kerr and Christina Ricci.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Remember me _kapag nag-iisa_


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

You gonna eat your corn bread?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You may be the rarest around, but you may be the nicer as well.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

힘내


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I know there's always a reason why people enter or exit our lives when they do, but I sure wish I could have met you sooner...


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

hi. =) you remind me of this person. she is famous. i believe her natural hair color is dark, though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Good morning sunshine.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I still love you...and I feel like such a fool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I posted that, and that it pushed you to leave, I'm pretty sure. I saw that you deleted your post and then also stopped posting after that. I guess there's more I'd want to say but I should be asleep and shouldn't be posting this now in the first place I guess.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I just wonder how you do it.... Seeming confidence, piercing intellect, rock solid logic, and ample supply of intuitive powers (probably). But idk. Maybe underneath that, lies really unsavory misery that the world has never known.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're ok been praying for you :squeeze


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

I hope you find what you are looking for this time around .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

おはよう。


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, I'll be your ally. But I'm only going as Protoss.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I always end up regretting reading your threads. Well that ends today. Obviously trying to get attention. :roll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:squeeze


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I miss chatting with you, but I forgot how to do it, sorry.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Like, not to alarm you or anything, but you'll probably need a new ribcage from how tight I'll squeeze you :grin2:


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

cinto said:


> I couldn't have asked for a better person to be my friend! THANK YOU. For laughing at my crazy jokes and for being around. I wish you the best.


What a joke


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

cinto said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't have asked for a better person to be my friend! THANK YOU. For laughing at my crazy jokes and for being around. I wish you the best.
> ...


O u so crazy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just breathe :squeeze


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Forget me entirely. Pretend I don't exist and that I'm not even here. Do whatever you have to do. For god's sake it's been a lifetime..


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry I was so unsympathetic towards you that one time. I still think about it from time to time.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Who else is having a Solo party tonight! I haven't been this excited for a movie in a long time. Reserved my seat a while back for the late showing tonight. Now I just need to buy some smuggle able snacks. Han Solo would be proud.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope you don't feel bad ignoring me. I've come to understand it around a site of this nature, and I never wish for you to feel bad. You've been awesome to me.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

i forgive you


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

You are so proactive. I wish I could be like that.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm sorry I have been so unfriendly when replying PMs (if I have done it), sorry if I haven't even done that. I get very distracted already posting and I feel I should focus more on RL things/issues etc. 

Sorry :blush


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You're forgiven.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I will be investigating you before I accept.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to you?


----------



## InaAya (Oct 17, 2017)

I appreciate how honest you are with me ^-^ Thank you for always being there when I need you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I will see how things go with her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't get you out of my head.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Omgblood


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Amon

* *




Oh Amon!!!!! Guess what I FOUND!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:

On Discord I know which members have SQUIDS on them in the Economy Game. I am making a "Hitman List" >: D
Squids just out in the open. People need to learn to deposit their Squids once they earn them.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I haven't noticed you are banned until now 😮


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

You are so beautiful and perfect in every way.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I miss our PM conversations, you are a great person that I got to know. I hope your life is going well, and that you can overcome your social anxiety.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I miss our PM conversations, too. And you are an awesome person and deserve the utmost happiness.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I adore you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish you weren't so far away


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

send me location :heart


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Coincidence said:


> send me location :heart


2661 Chestnut Street, 
Winter Haven, 
Florida, 
33830

I see you when I see you


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

@Ominous Indeed


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

we talked about the topic of [your screen name] in class recently. it reminded me of you. i guess i could email you, but i'm afraid i would just end up getting distracted by real life and fall out of touch again, and i'd feel guilty. i'm also afraid to find out you are still living the same dreary existence, still. if you are reading this (which i doubt you are), send me another book, will ya? i'm living in europe now and i'm metamorphosising - not by choice, but society is _une grande salope_. life is. the world is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You should look into online dating. I’d love to stumble across your eharmony profile and sweep you off your feet. Maybe we could even be on one of their commercials on TV one day as a success story. Just a thought.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

You still probably think that I was kidding when I said that I was attracted to you... but really, I wasn't.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I know you have a birthday coming up...I'm sure you don't want to hear from me. I'm always thinking about you, though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> You still probably think that I was kidding when I said that I was attracted to you... but really, I wasn't.


Deja vu? Didn't you post this already lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I won't give up on you because you didn't give up on me.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Its over, let go, nobody listens to techno.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"Sometimes, people who are thousands of miles away can make you feel better than the people near you"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thought of you, I pray every night you're ok :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Where did you disappear to? I miss hearing from you. I hope all is well.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thank you: )*

Thank You SO much for helping me with my laptop issue. I did what you told me to do. I went on my manufacturer's website and looked up drivers. 
It was a long progress because I didn't really know what I was looking for. I had to read and click around he website before finding out that I had to download a Dell SupportAssist to see what kind of drivers I need to update. It helped a LOT. I did the scan and it picked out the ones I needed and I installed them. The 1st two installed. The 3rd one I had to installed 3 times before it went through. I don't have that little yellow triangle with the "!" anymore. {The 1st snapshot}
But strangely when I plugged my USB cord my laptop still couldn't recognize it. I started to click around my cell phone settings until I had clicked on something. I don't know what I had clicked but a familiar panel came up on my phone and it gave me the option of {2nd Snapshot}

-Charge Phone
{Which it wasn't doing}

-Media Sync {MTP}
{Which allow me to transfer my phone files to my laptop. I was trying to do this and to get my laptop to charge my phone}

-Send Images {PTP}
{Whatever that is}

MIDI Device
{Whatever that is}

I clicked Media Sync and my phone vibrated. A familiar thing it always does when I plug my USB cord into my laptop. I got so happy hearing that vibrate.
And BOOM! My laptop said my phone has been connected and I found my phone name on my laptop. Cell phone now charging. I can access my phone files. 
Problem solved. 
I don't know why it wouldn't had charged when it was on "Charge Phone" option. I switched back to Charge Phone option to see if that was the cause of my phone to be on " USB Charge Only Interface" mode whatever that is. It certainly was. I switched back to Media Sync, my phone vibrated and it started to charge.

Thank You SO MUCH @ANX1 for helping me: ) : ) : ) : ) : ) : ) : )
I was HIGHLY disappointed in the beginning but now I am so happy.
You saved my laptop T___T


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> Thank You SO much for helping me with my laptop issue. I did what you told me to do. I went on my manufacturer's website and looked up drivers.
> It was a long progress because I didn't really know what I was looking for. I had to read and click around he website before finding out that I had to download a Dell SupportAssist to see what kind of drivers I need to update. It helped a LOT. I did the scan and it picked out the ones I needed and I installed them. The 1st two installed. The 3rd one I had to installed 3 times before it went through. I don't have that little yellow triangle with the "!" anymore. {The 1st snapshot}
> But strangely when I plugged my USB cord my laptop still couldn't recognize it. I started to click around my cell phone settings until I had clicked on something. I don't know what I had clicked but a familiar panel came up on my phone and it gave me the option of {2nd Snapshot}
> 
> ...


You're welcome. 

But you did all the hard work to fix it.  

Good to hear that you are happy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*: D*



ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> But you did all the hard work to fix it.
> 
> Good to hear that you are happy.


: D : ) : ) 
T____T I did T____T
T____T Took me all afternoon until the evening T____T
But you helped: )
: D Thank You!: D


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : D : ) : )
> T____T I did T____T
> T____T Took me all afternoon until the evening T____T
> But you helped: )
> : D Thank You!: D


:yes

All credit goes to the tech guru (you).  :grin2:

You're welcome.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Mabel Pines, I love you so much.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday.

I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

What was even the point then? To get a picture comment?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mabel Pines said:


> Mabel Pines, I love you so much.


I knew it from the start.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@HiddenFathoms

I think there's a box you can tick under the quick reply box that allows you to post in old threads:

'Old Thread Warning
This Thread is more than 100 days old. It is very likely that it does not need any further discussion and thus bumping it serves no purpose.
If you still feel it is necessary to make a new reply, you can still do so though.

I am aware that this Thread is rather old but I still want to make a reply.'


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

HiddenFathoms said:


> I tried to update my thread on choosing a cat or dog but it's too old. So this is for everyone who offered their opinions:
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your cat. It's so hard to lose a pet.

There are at least two threads about pet pics. I would love to see a picture


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

HiddenFathoms said:


> I tried to update my thread on choosing a cat or dog but it's too old. So this is for everyone who offered their opinions:
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your cat!  :crying:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @HiddenFathoms
> 
> I think there's a box you can tick under the quick reply box that allows you to post in old threads:
> 
> ...


Oh cool! I will go back to it. Thanks!

@firestar I sent you a pic


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Im going to miss the nights you whispered sweet nothings into my ear over the phone until I fell asleep and then scream out loud and told me its too early to fall asleep because I will wake up in the middle of the night and I wont be able to fall asleep again. I will miss you very much and thank you very much.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Person 1: I think what you're saying is borderline harmful to others, and that's why it bothers me so much. I *really* wish you'd stop a minute and look at what you're doing. It seems like you act without thinking, though.

You'd just brush this off, anyway.

Person 2: Very sorry about your cat, @HiddenFathoms.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I think you should be banned. It's bull**** you're putting on this suicidal act just to get attention.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

HiddenFathoms said:


> Thank you my friend. Ugh. So hard to say goodbye and miss so terribly! But, I am happy I didn't let the loss make me afraid to love again, because it's such a joy to have a furry friend to share life with.


Good to hear you are coping well. I want a cat someday, lol.



Wanderlust26 said:


> I think you should be banned. It's bull**** you're putting on this suicidal act just to get attention.


Yikes. I do not want to know who this is directed towards.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

You deserve to be happy. I wish I could know you better.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hes mine.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

HiddenFathoms said:


> I tried to update my thread on choosing a cat or dog but it's too old. So this is for everyone who offered their opinions:
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


Sorry about your cat... that's really tough. I am really excited for you and your kitten though! That sounds so cute.What kind of breed did you get?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I really wish I could somehow talk to all of you and lurk on your conversations on another site that was closed to the people that irritate me. I wish I could be more indifferent or just avoid it but I'm too moody I guess. But some of you guys make me smile and even though I don't talk to you I just like seeing your names around.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm sorry I talk about my ex a lot, please understand it's just where I am in my life right now. He was my best friend and I don't have anybody now, so it's hard and he just often comes to mind because for awhile, he was a big part of my life.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

girlyone1 said:


> Hes mine.


Thats what she said.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


>


Gotta love that dotty.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

To all SASers ;D


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ominous Indeed said:


> To all SASers ;D


Thank you.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Ominous Indeed said:


> To all SASers ;D


Omg the nostalgia.

I sort of miss those positive cheesy pop days. The songs were so catchy. I don't think I even realized back then just how positive and uplifting the lyrics were.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got you


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> Omg the nostalgia.
> 
> I sort of miss those positive cheesy pop days. The songs were so catchy. I don't think I even realized back then just how positive and uplifting the lyrics were.


Pop music still had magic in the 90s.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Squirrelevant said:


> In our brief interactions, I've felt surprisingly at ease around you. I kinda feel that I could open up about having a weird crush on you and you wouldn't be weirded out by it. I'd like to be able to talk to you more. Then again, you seem so interesting that there are probably 50 other people that feel the same way, and I'm probably on the boring end of that spectrum.
> 
> Edit: I'm afraid I have to revoke my years long crush on you in light of some new information. Turns out we're not so compatible. You're still pretty cool, though. Anyway, one that's one less thing to dwell on unhealthily. Woohoo.


I really feel this.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

wow this is funny(_not_) . .i literally just saw this now. it was a stupid coincidence. my post seemed as if it was a response to your post.

perhaps you don't know what i'm talking about (i hope so). but,just in case...i didn't mean that!

i swear


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> . .i literally just saw this now.


the date of your post was older than my post, but i didn't see it. i just saw it now.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

You're amazing!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SofaKing said:


> You're amazing!


You are!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Suchness said:


> You are!


Thanks, lol!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the PM last night, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@kitsunegirl15


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

God damn it!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

**** you.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> **** you.


Nah, **** you man.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

I love cupcakes, more than you love cupcakes!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Nah, **** you man.


:duel


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Let's meet up again sometime


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@BlackHorse Thankyou for your nice comment


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Where did you go?


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

[Still waiting for hand pics]


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Farker!


(directed at Hobbes dude mainly on account of drunken shenanigans! )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They better give you the ban hammer


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I wonder how you look. You seem to not like yourself but you are cool as ****. I wish we could know each other better.

I admire your drawings at least.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

You're amazing : )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Amon said:


> They better give you the ban hammer


*Giggles*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I notice the conversations will abruptly stop every time I mention my boyfriend. Pretty lame, you guys. Did you really think a relationship will form out of our online chats or something?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> They better give you the ban hammer





Amon said:


> *Giggles*


Stop being evil, Amon. >


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I notice the conversations will abruptly stop every time I mention my boyfriend. Pretty lame, you guys. Did you really think a relationship will form out of our online chats or something?


Yes I do man.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Yes I do man.


Dream on.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Dream on.


Oh, I will.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Oh, I will.


lmao


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Hold it down. Nice knowing you...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

* *





You're not ugly. IMO you're actually kind of cute, both in looks and in (what I know of your) personality. (Admittedly, I don't know much about your personality, so this is mostly about looks.) I'll never tell you or anyone else this personally, because 1. you wouldn't believe it, and 2. whenever I compliment a guy's looks, he stops posting on the site and just disappears. Apparently a compliment from me is utterly mortifying to guys; I even scared off a gay guy, once. (True story; he hasn't been back since.)

You'll have to just guess if this comment is about you. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Don't let it scare you off the site, though.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

You are special.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Re: competing, I know that feeling. :sigh


* *





Normally I'd commiserate with you directly, but I feel like if I did so this time, it might come across as minimizing your own struggle which is much greater than mine (even though I've had zero success in this particular area).

...To be honest, I've always felt kind of awkward trying to commiserate with you, because your rather unique position is much more difficult than mine, despite our similar lack of success. One reason I haven't been replying to you much, I thought maybe I was being presumptuous and dismissive. (It's a feeling of, "Who do I think I am, to be comparing my problems to yours?")

I kind of wish I could just tell you this, but I don't want to unload my trivial fears onto you. Anyway, I really hope those fears are at least partly wrong.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Turn off the Kavorka.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Turn off the Kavorka.


The Kavorka is a curse, it's not something that's easily turned off. You have to bathe in vinegar and wear garlic until it leaves you.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

You've got the lure of an animal!


Suchness said:


> The Kavorka is a curse, it's not something that's easily turned off. You have to bathe in vinegar and wear garlic until it leaves you.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You've got the lure of an animal!


Lol! Classic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't lose hope. God has you :squeeze.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sorry I judged you. Sa comes in many forms.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I had a dream you texted me. :lol So weird. We don't even talk to each other.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

I had a dream Glenn Danzig told me girlyone1 texted you even though you don't talk to each other and we don't talk to each other either.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I try to talk to two of you now, and no luck. I can't seem to make any female friends on here ):


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

1solated said:


> I had a dream Glenn Danzig told me girlyone1 texted you even though you don't talk to each other and we don't talk to each other either.


Did you check to see if you had a message when you woke up? Wouldn't that be creepy?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Your last resort is almost my first.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope you're doing okay. :/


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You're so vain, you probally think this comments about you, you're so vain I bet you think this comments about you don't you......you had me several years ago when I was still quite naive.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Coffee with you would be nice. Mine would probably go cold talking and laughing with you, but it'd be okay.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

You're not ugly. If I'm recalling correctly, last time you had your picture posted I thought you were cute, and I felt sad that you thought you were ugly.

Not telling you this directly because 1. you won't believe it and 2. I _think_ I might have mentioned it in the past, and you disappeared for quite a while, and that happens with every guy whose appearance I compliment, except they usually don't come back. Don't want to creep you out any more than I already have.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> You're not ugly. If I'm recalling correctly, last time you had your picture posted I thought you were cute, and I felt sad that you thought you were ugly.
> 
> Not telling you this directly because 1. you won't believe it and 2. I _think_ I might have mentioned it in the past, and you disappeared for quite a while, and that happens with every guy whose appearance I compliment, except they usually don't come back. Don't want to creep you out any more than I already have.


 Thanks, nah I'm just messing lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for everything :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Zatch Thanks!

(I can't reply to your VM)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

twytarn said:


> @Zatch Thanks!
> 
> (I can't reply to your VM)


Yeah, I was going to tell you that you didn't have to lol. Hope you had an awesome day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You're a much better person than me I truly want people, the ignorant really, to suffer. Ideally in ways that force them to understand. I would definitely be a villain if I had any power.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

You guys got a kind of foe yay thing going on... maybe you should hate**** 

Actually this kind of applies to more than one pair of people now that I think about it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven't heard from you, hope you're good.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I hope you, your family, and everyone else in your country are ok. I saw the weather where you live, and didn't know it could get that bad over there.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You're probably as harsh on yourself as I am. You seem like a great woman I hope you can be easier on yourself one day


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice hearing from you


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to write this with my finger on your windshield or if there isn't enough condensation on the glass then on the layer of frost collected there overnight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get your internet fixed lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

roxslide said:


> You guys got a kind of foe yay thing going on... maybe you should hate****


Wait! Does this mean I have a foe yay thing going on too!?

....










lol this is why people leave me out of stuff like this.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, I feel like I keep letting you down.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm gonna let you know you can actually trust me even if it takes me forever. You're worth it even if you can't see that for yourself.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope you're doing okay, and that another meteor shower didn't rain down on you.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

There are so many people I want to reach out to but my fear of annoying people stops me :um


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You never did a single thing wrong to me. It's infuriating.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> There are so many people I want to reach out to but my fear of annoying people stops me


 do it! I doubt you could annoy anybody


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3stacks said:


> do it! I doubt you could annoy anybody


You underestimate my powers! But yes, I will try to :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> You underestimate my powers! But yes, I will try to :b


Haha I think you're overestimating them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hold my beer. _________


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hope everything is okay with you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ugh, sorry that I haven't responded to a few quotes. I'm not ignoring you, have just been in a rather awkward and unsociable mood lately. :s I do see and appreciate them all regardless!! :squeeze


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

I wish you weren't so self centered...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Notice me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, hot damn, you're cute... Too bad I will never really talk to you since you're a bit out of my league.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

1 & 2: I feel guilty because I get you two mixed up all the time. You guys have similar vibes I guess...

3: Hmm. I don't wan't to sound paranoid but I just thought it's possible you're ignoring me. It's also entirely possible that you're not. It's honestly not a big deal but I'm just kind of curious if it's true... I wonder what for....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're sick free now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a dream that you deleted me from your friends list here and on skype and made most of your profile private, and I was really upset so I asked you in a post why you deleted me but I woke up before you could answer. 

I was happy that it was just a dream (before getting sad about other stuff lol..) But I kind of wanted to hear the reason too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Winner forever said:


> One day all your friends will abandon you, creep


I told my brother about you and he said it was sad because you'd probably driven away everyone who cares about you. It must kill you to know that most of the people I talk to aren't on this website. Not that they'd care if they were but still.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Winner forever said:


> I bet your brother masturbates to women being choked half to death who are too drugged out to even realize they're on camera.


No I don't think so. We don't talk about sex much because we're a bit of a repressed family like you, but from the convetsations we've had I don't think he'd be into that kind of stuff. He's pretty vanilla. There are seemingly some similarities to pur sexualities though which is kind of interesting.



Winner forever said:


> Why don't you go tell your mom instead. Go tell her what you say online about porn. Let's see how that goes...


I mean nothing I've said is that out there for people who are less radical than you but she's pretty sex positive lol and based on a recent conversation that we ended up having with a friend of my brothers I don't think a thread where I posted a study would have quite the same triggering effect on her.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Winner forever said:


> Well why don't you tell your mom that the reason she can't retire is because you'd rather **** post hateful things about women online than go get a job and support yourself


Lol it's funny because you don't know anything about my life, but I'm not going to enlighten you.

Please continue attacking the character you've created though as you seemingly have nothing better to do.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Persephone The Dread

Sounds like you have a pet now, time to teach him how to fetch the ball.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol it's funny because you don't know anything about my life, but I'm not going to enlighten you.
> 
> Please continue attacking the character you've created though as you seemingly have nothing better to do.


Do you have any idea who this person is?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Do you have any idea who this person is?


Yeah. She's been here for four+ years on different accounts.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Winner forever said:
> 
> 
> > Well why don't you tell your mom that the reason she can't retire is because you'd rather **** post hateful things about women online than go get a job and support yourself
> ...


opcorn


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

There is a light at the end of the tunnel but it takes hard work, also there is another tunnel sometimes once you get out of this one but the point is to make progress right  ignore the people fighting above me and focus on your success.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am sorry if I hurt you.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Never again tell me you are glad my fiance died. It is a new day and I am still not over you saying that to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You're getting obsessive.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Your consolations have not been ignored. Thank you.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skype has been crazy, we tried lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> You're getting obsessive.


Oh man, I hope that the person that this is directed towards gets some help.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

**** you.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

^^


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Please be okay. Please...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope you're OK, I miss your posts. I guess I would have liked to talk to you more but you seemed easily overwhelmed with that kind of thing. Also I'm really bad at that anyway, basically don't talk to people one on one online these days. Not often anyway.

...

I also still wonder about you since you vanished from here and fb years ago. I hope you didn't die. Kind of amazed at how many pms we used to send back and forth like 10 or so at a time because of the character limit.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

You're purdy. You should model if you don't already!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel like we would be great friends in real life


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

If anyone is wondering why I left the "official" SAS Discord Server, I was getting tired of the atmosphere the trolls were bringing with them and it was not really helping me any aside from venting about my OkCupid fling for a bit. So there.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Seriously....**** you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Seriously....**** you.


I do not want to know what this person did to you lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Guess sexy times with another SASer can turn bad.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Guess sexy times with another SASer can turn bad.


 Its true, don't do it lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Its true, don't do it lol


We are too crazy for the real world it seems. :lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> We are too crazy for the real world it seems.


Oh definitely that's why they don't let me outside any more


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Oh definitely that's why they don't let me outside any more


But I just saw you streaking outside my window!  
Unless it was Casper? Lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> But I just saw you streaking outside my window!
> Unless it was Casper? Lol


That was your imagination but it's nice to know you think of me naked


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I do not want to know what this person did to you lol


Lol it was more my fault. It was during my stupidity when I slightly did believe maybe I was decent looking from what people said...so I gave it a shot and got shot down lol oh well. Moving on. Lol but I'm allowed to be upset. :stu


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3stacks said:


> That was your imagination but it's nice to know you think of me naked


Unless you're Casper! :O


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> Lol it was more my fault. It was during my stupidity when I slightly did believe maybe I was decent looking from what people said...so I gave it a shot and got shot down lol oh well. Moving on. Lol but I'm allowed to be upset. :stu


Oh please you're beautiful whoever it was was an idiot to shoot you down. And my face is naked makes no sense at all, put the drink down lol. I'm not Casper I'm just pale.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Oh please you're beautiful whoever it was was an idiot to shoot you down. And my face is naked makes no sense at all, put the drink down lol. I'm not Casper I'm just pale.


I'm not. I know I'm not. And it's okay. Really.
They just dodged a bullet :stu
I'm too ****ed up anyway.
Lol, and I know it made no sense that's why I changed it. :lol

I want you to know....that you're Casper the friendly ghost. lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> Lol it was more my fault. It was during my stupidity when I slightly did believe maybe I was decent looking from what people said...so I gave it a shot and got shot down lol oh well. Moving on. Lol but I'm allowed to be upset. :stu


:squeeze I'm sorry. It is hard to not take that kind of thing personally, but try to imagine it has more to do with them and not being in a position for it, rather than anything you are lacking (because you're beautiful, smart, funny and lots of fun).

I get it though, my ex is an inactive SASer and I imagine how hard it would be with him around. (although he probably has an alt going somewhere quietly) He broke up with me so it's easy to feel like "ughh of course he did I'm so awful & ugly" which I do quite often feel but deep down there were more complicated things that went into it. Still sh***y though. Which is why when/if people ask me out now I say no because I am a complete wrecked up mess  nothing personal.

Hang in there :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> I'm not. I know I'm not. And it's okay. Really.
> They just dodged a bullet :stu
> I'm too ****ed up anyway.
> Lol, and I know it made no sense that's why I changed it.
> ...


Lol you're a catch even if you can't see it. Who isn't *****d up on this site though lol. Casper is fitting because in dead or at least am inside.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze I'm sorry. It is hard to not take that kind of thing personally, but try to imagine it has more to do with them and not being in a position for it, rather than anything you are lacking (because you're beautiful, smart, funny and lots of fun).
> 
> I get it though, my ex is an inactive SASer and I imagine how hard it would be with him around.(although he probably has an alt going somewhere quietly) He broke up with me so it's easy to feel like "ughh of course he did I'm so awful & ugly" which I do quite often feel but deep down there were more complicated things that went into it. Still sh***y though. Which is why when/if people ask me out now I say no because I am a complete wrecked up mess  nothing personal.
> 
> Hang in there :squeeze


I didn't know this! :squeeze I'm sorry.
Yea I mean I feel like a poor street pup...self explanatory. Lol
I don't blame them though, I'm more mad at myself for trying to be so confident lol.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I didn't know this! :squeeze I'm sorry.
> Yea I mean I feel like a poor street pup...self explanatory. Lol
> I don't blame them though, I'm more mad at myself for trying to be so confident lol.


:squeeze noooo never be mad about that. You can feel sorry, drink up and then we will smile and laugh in the morning.  There's nothing wrong with you. Better chances tomorrow, better people, etc.

Personally I am avoiding all that but maybe, eventually, I will find courage again. Like maybe in a few years or so. hahaha. [dead inside]


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Now we all want to know who it is.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Now we all want to know who it is.


 me or kardy?

I feel like saying it, since all that talk that females don't get rejected. :roll Yeah that's right, 2 SAS girls were rejected by SAS guys. So there.  :cry

...I may have had a drink tonight myself.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> komorikun said:
> 
> 
> > Now we all want to know who it is.
> ...


 can I join the club cause I too was rejected. I can pretend to be a lady if y'all like


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> can I join the club cause I too was rejected. I can pretend to be a lady if y'all like


Of course, we're not really gender specific. That goes against what I stand for.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze noooo never be mad about that. You can feel sorry, drink up and then we will smile and laugh in the morning.  There's nothing wrong with you. Better chances tomorrow, better people, etc.
> 
> Personally I am avoiding all that but maybe, eventually, I will find courage again. Like maybe in a few years or so. hahaha. [dead inside]


I just want to find my zing. I hope I find courage again to try and approach a guy. [Never gonna happen]. Although hey if someone wants to try go for it lol. 
Why did that feel like a public service announcement? Oh no. Lol. 
If someone can make an anime: The Bachelorette: SAS edition :haha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > can I join the club cause I too was rejected. I can pretend to be a lady if y'all like
> ...


 I guess I just wanted to feel like a beautiful lady for once. *Untucks it* lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I just want to find my zing. I hope I find courage again to try and approach a guy. [Never gonna happen]. Although hey if someone wants to try go for it lol.
> Why did that feel like a public service announcement? Oh no. Lol.
> If someone can make an anime: The Bachelorette: SAS edition :haha


 Yeah that is tough. I usually am pretty proactive and do that whole first move thing. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Lately I feel like never ever is the way to go. I am quite content not feeling anything and if I do, just admiring from a good safe quiet distance.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah that is tough. I usually am pretty proactive and do that whole first move thing. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Lately I feel like never ever is the way to go. I am quite content not feeling anything and if I do, just admiring from a good safe quiet distance.


:drunk I've had 5 already fyi.

I'm good with this...the admire from afar (in a non stalkery way).


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> :drunk I've had 5 already fyi.
> 
> I'm good with this...the admire from afar (in a non stalkery way).


5!? Oh Kardy darling you are drunk  :drunk I have had 2. But I am a major lightweight embarrassingly. I am off the mod clock for tonight as far as things are concerned mmkay.

Haha yes agreed. Afar is the way to go.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 5!? Oh Kardy darling you are drunk  :drunk I have had 2. But I am a major lightweight embarrassingly. I am off the mod clock for tonight as far as things are concerned mmkay.
> 
> Haha yes agreed. Afar is the way to go.


It would have been rude to turn down the drinks from my parents. They brought the good stuff too. Now I'm just eating bread trying to absorb some of the alcohol. I haven't had a drink in years.

Yes she is off the clock people! :wife



3stacks said:


> I guess I just wanted to feel like a beautiful lady for once. *Untucks it* lol


You are a beautiful lady.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> It would have been rude to turn down the drinks from my parents. They brought the good stuff too. Now I'm just eating bread trying to absorb some of the alcohol. I haven't had a drink in years.
> 
> Yes she is off the clock people! :wife


Ohhh true, true you are celebrating. congrats on your own place Kardy :squeeze ♡


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ohhh true, true you are celebrating. congrats on your own place Kardy :squeeze ♡


Thank you!  It's my ticket to San Diego lol. Bought low, renovating, rent it out.
And then everyone can come for ComicCon! :yay
A ComicCon SAS meetup! :group


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> Thank you!  It's my ticket to San Diego lol. Bought low, renovating, rent it out.
> And then everyone can come for ComicCon! :yay
> A ComicCon SAS meetup! :group


Yes I am counting on this to happen you know  ♡♡♡


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze I'm sorry. It is hard to not take that kind of thing personally, but try to imagine it has more to do with them and not being in a position for it, rather than anything you are lacking (because you're beautiful, smart, funny and lots of fun).
> 
> I get it though, my ex is an inactive SASer and I imagine how hard it would be with him around. (although he probably has an alt going somewhere quietly) He broke up with me so it's easy to feel like "ughh of course he did I'm so awful & ugly" which I do quite often feel but deep down there were more complicated things that went into it. Still sh***y though. Which is why when/if people ask me out now I say no because I am a complete wrecked up mess  nothing personal.
> 
> Hang in there :squeeze


But you are a powerful staff and able to push buttons if he would start to be mean to you >.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

smoothlinghs said:


> But you are a powerful staff and able to push buttons if he would start to be mean to you >.


Oh he wouldn't be mean, too mature for that. But could make things a bit uncomfortable, just for history's sake.

Hehe now what are you implying smoothly? I would never! *gasp*


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh he wouldn't be mean, too mature for that. But could make things a bit uncomfortable, just for history's sake.
> 
> Hehe now what are you implying smoothly? I would never! *gasp*


:wink2: 
*makes everyone turn around so you can be a mischievous Mod* hehe :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Thank you!  It's my ticket to San Diego lol. Bought low, renovating, rent it out.
> And then everyone can come for ComicCon! :yay
> A ComicCon SAS meetup! :group


I'll be there. :grin2: I have been wanting to go to ComicCon, and I have not been to San Diego in years. :boogie :yay


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

:no


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Vip3r said:


> I'll be there. :grin2: I have been wanting to go to ComicCon, and I have not been to San Diego in years. :boogie :yay


ComicCon party! :boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm undecided if I like you or not. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like you've got it rough @Zatch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I still wonder what happened to you.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I still wonder what happened to you.


Does her username start with H and she was sick recently? Because I have been thinking of her too =/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Does her username start with H and she was sick recently? Because I have been thinking of her too =/


Who @Harlin? In hospital according to her brother last time I checked. Nah talking about a girl I knew on here who was going through some stuff then vanished..no text, no nothing.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Who @Harlin? In hospital according to her brother last time I checked. Nah talking about a girl I knew on here who was going through some stuff then vanished..no text, no nothing.


Ah I see. Well thank you for saying so.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope you come back soon.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry you haven’t heard back from me, hopefully I’ll find the motivation to reply tomorrow.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish you didn't keep leaving and taking year long breaks, but I suppose it is necessary right? It was always different talking with you but I knew it had to be that way. I miss your long and articulate messages that sounded like poems and your interesting intelligent humour. You always seemed worlds apart from everybody else but dealt with it best you could and honestly I think that is part of what made you special. I just hate often wondering how you are.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You were legit psycho but I really miss talking to you and I hope you're ok


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I still listen to the voice clip you made for me for "whenever you're feeling bad about yourself", it always makes me laugh a bit. I really wish you came back, I need you now more than ever.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hope I didn't make you uncomfortable with that last message. If you'd still want to talk with me, I'd sincerely like to know how you've been lately.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't really care at first but now I'm starting to feel kind of guilty. I guess I really screwed up somehow, sorry. You can totally ignore me and keep posting here and it will be cool. I didn't mean to make this place another source of anxiety for you.

Like I mentioned, I'm a loner. I'm fine on my own. I thought it might be cool to make a new friend but it's nbd. No worries, ok?

edit: I guess that goes for anyone in the present or future. Just ignore me please or even tell me to back off. I'd rather someone do that than have this toxic relationship where I'm overbearing and constantly making someone secretly uncomfortable.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

You seem like a sarcastic person I would have a good rapport with and maybe beat at a certain game.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Kennyyyyy come out and plaayyyyy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You’ll get through the difficult times like you’ve gotten through the others


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm not pushing you away on purpose. I'm just scared


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm sorry to both of you if I offended you sometime ago. Both incidents were my problem, relating to my fears and insecurities. They won't be a problem any more.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I miss seeing you around here, you are so funny, caring and awesome! I hope your doing okay out there!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you find happiness someday.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm sorry that I couldn't overcome my anxiety today. I wanted to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope everything is working out for you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Person 1: I rolled out of bed without my glasses on just so I could go on my Laptop and change my avatar back.
Just for you.
I didn't think someone was checking it out.
Thanks for the random comment: )


Person 2: 
Who would had thought Goku liked frogs.
Ha Ha
B.A.D Joke^^''


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> Person 1: I rolled out of bed without my glasses on just so I could go on my Laptop and change my avatar back.
> 
> Just for you.
> 
> ...


Bad joke but it was still funny.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sometimes I can't tell if you two are the same person sometimes.

To a different member, let's voice chat yo


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Jambalay a crawfish pie and a file gumbo cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio, pick guitar fill fruit jar & be gay oh son of a gun we'll have big fun on the bayou.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Black As Day said:


> *Person 1: I rolled out of bed without my glasses on just so I could go on my Laptop and change my avatar back.
> Just for you.
> I didn't think someone was checking it out.
> Thanks for the random comment: )*
> ...


Jee - that must be for me. Don't think anyone's said anything to me before in this thread. That's so sweet.

And I really like the one before last too - but this one's a knock-out. 

(feel free to change it though if you want btw - no need to keep it just for me)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

harrison said:


> Jee - that must be for me. Don't think anyone's said anything to me before in this thread. That's so sweet.
> 
> And I really like the one before last too - but this one's a knock-out.
> 
> (feel free to change it though if you want btw - no need to keep it just for me)


There's a first for everything: ) 
You're Welcome.

Thanks. I lucked up on those pictures online.

If someone like it I don't mind keeping it on.......until I find another good find. LOL.

Here is the picture if you want it. 
I don't normally give out my good finds but *rubs my chin* I'll let you slide and have it. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:heart


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you for being a great friend.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

You really need to fix your sleep schedule.
Wake up!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello. I'm bored.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You seem like a level-headed person and I believe that you will get through these dark times. Not everyday one can meet someone as sensible as yourself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why?


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Black As Day said:


> @Meisha12


Hi :smile2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@*The Condition of Keegan*

We need to have a race again one of these days.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*The Condition of Keegan*
> 
> We need to have a race again one of these days.


We should.  Hopefully my Xbox Live don't expire haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

Hope all is well and never give in, let’s beat SA one day at a time.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

On 2nd November Subway Australia is doing buy 1 get 1 free (plus a donation to foodbank) subs. Get yo' sub on, Aussies.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you went to that meetup. You need to try and connect with other people if you want to get over her.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I wish I could make you believe that things will get better. It makes me sad how down you are.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, Hi Mark.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

riverbird said:


> I wish I could make you believe that things will get better. It makes me sad how down you are.


I echo this lady's kind words.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Your choice of avatars really clashes with your otherwise sincere posts about getting by or trying to improve yourself. Maybe less the avatars themselves and more the reason why I think you might choose them.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

_flutters lashes_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Oh, Hi Mark.


it's not true, it's bull****. I did not hit her


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

discopotato said:


> it's not true, it's bull****. I did not hit her


Haha what a story Mark!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> it's not true, it's bull****. I did not hit her





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha what a story Mark!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Get some medication for God's sake.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

harrison said:


> Get some medication for God's sake.


:lol


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I really hope that you're okay. The last thing I've read didn't seem so good and it's been a few days. :sigh


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SuperSky said:


> On 2nd November Subway Australia is doing buy 1 get 1 free (plus a donation to foodbank) subs. Get yo' sub on, Aussies.


God dammit. Why did I only just see this now.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I didn't realize we already met! :squeeze


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ekardy said:


> I didn't realize we already met! :squeeze


That was on one of my better hair days. :wink2:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Karsten said:


>


Yes. Yes that is the look you gave me from across the room.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

scooby said:


> God dammit. Why did I only just see this now.


:stu I tried. If it helps, I didn't get a sub either.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Won't let go
It's not over
Doesn't listen to techno


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Won't let go
> It's not over
> Doesn't listen to techno


Yeah man, give me some 808 grooves.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

T__T My friend went on to bed and left me hangingT__T
LOL
It is Sunday here so I'll see you in your future......Monday.
Don't be dreaming about me;D

@Serbianw0lf Hi^ u ^/


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

Black As Day said:


> @*Serbianw0lf* Hi^ u ^/


do i know you?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Serbianw0lf said:


> do i know you?


I don't know. Do you?

Sorry to bother>: (


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I miss you


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Whatever. I'm taking it as a hint.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You watched that trailer (Bohemian rhapsody!) and got super excited, you should watch that movie. Treat yo self, it might even cheer you up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think about you all the time. Talk to me.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I appreciated your response to me. Thank you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Its a ALIEN! 
Everyone cover!

Kidding^^''


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@Black As Day
gets points for referencing one of my favourite films


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

You've made me crave Ferrero Rocher damn it, I'm trying to resist. T_T


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> lol to be fair I still haven't satisfied the craving yet either
> but my bad :hide


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How I wish... how I wish you were here.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Black As Day
> gets points for referencing one of my favourite films


: ) : ) Yay: ) : )


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

It's been a long time since we last talked and I miss our conversations :/ I wonder what happened. Hope you're okay.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry I took our friendship for granted and then erm went crazy


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope you're OK.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Haven’t heard from you in a while, hope you’re okay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Haven't seen you posting in a while.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Well OKAY then. 

**** you.

Go to hell.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Well OKAY then.
> 
> **** you.
> 
> Go to hell.


Oh man.  :hug

People can be flaky on here.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry for not replying to all of ya'll replies to me. Ya'll are awesome but I have no energy to do anything other than moan and vent.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> Sorry for not replying to all of ya'll replies to me. Ya'll are awesome but I have no energy to do anything other than moan and vent.


That's usually me.


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

Its assuring to now when it seems no one understands why I am the way I am you do


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope you start remembering everything soon. I miss how it was ages ago before your problems, it must be scary but I'm here for you still and I hope you'll be ok. Also be wary of stairs they can be tricky sometimes lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> That's usually me.


:b

I want someone I'm interested in again, who I can talk to for hours on end for weeks, months at a time. If I like someone enough replying to them and talking is easy. I miss that. :frown2:


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I wish I knew you when I was younger and less messed up


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I should have taken the hint sooner than I did, then maybe we would not have wasted each others time.



Pete Beale said:


> I want someone I'm interested in again, who I can talk to for hours on end for weeks, months at a time. If I like someone enough replying to them and talking is easy. I miss that. :frown2:


I hope you find that person again my friend. I don't blame you for missing it either. :rub


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pete Beale said:


> Her absence is horrible mate. Still can't believe what's happened. Makes no damn sense.


Most BPD behaviour towards their lovers or other people they are close to doesn't make sense, so don't try to make sense of it, otherwise you might just drive yourself insane.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel like you're avoiding me because you didn't like that movie. :bah It's okay, I forgive you. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> I feel like you're avoiding me because you didn't like that movie. :bah It's okay, I forgive you. :lol


No one likes that movie, sorry but you're the only one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> No one likes that movie, sorry but you're the only one.


:wife That's not true.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I owe you my story. Just that I'm a closed rose book.

_Sent by a Tapatalk two-headed Frog_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies to my voice recordings guys and gals. At least some people give a **** about me on here. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks for the replies to my voice recordings guys and gals. At least some people give a **** about me on here.


Aww of course we do! :squeeze


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Fun Spirit said:


> I owe you my story. Just that I'm a closed rose book.
> 
> _Sent by a Tapatalk two-headed Frog_


I like the Tapatalk things going on in your posts. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Come at me bro


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Come at me bro


Ok, if you insist. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Ok, if you insist. :b


:clap:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You two dudes fightin' up there? :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah dude :boogie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I like the Tapatalk things going on in your posts.


Ha Ha: D
Thank You: )
I hate when Tapatalk display your mobile device brand on the signature where the whole world can see. Writing these weird signatures is my way of getting back at the APP in a humorous way: D

_Sent by a Tapatalk two-headed Frog_


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Fun Spirit said:


> Ha Ha: D
> Thank You: )
> I hate when Tapatalk display your mobile device brand on the signature where the whole world can see. Writing these weird signatures is my way of getting back at the APP in a humorous way: D
> 
> _Sent by a Tapatalk two-headed Frog_


It kind of makes me want to come up with some weird ones of my own. :lol

_Sent by overland telegraph using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> It kind of makes me want to come up with some weird ones of my own.
> 
> _Sent by overland telegraph using Tapatalk_


Ha Ha; D
Go for it!

_ Sent 1000 years later using Tapatalk. _


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> you've made me think about it, so today I bought a new pair of ice skates
> now to wait for the lake to freeze over


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

1. Happy I don't see you here anymore. When I left you had a new gf and seemed to be getting better. Hope that's still going well and to never see you here again!

2. Sorry, it's nothing to do with you. Far more bc I don't have friendships online solely via text anymore. I prefer voice or videochat. I hate long typing convos now. That's why I'm not as engaged. You seem awesome though.

3. Don't give up on yourself. It can get better even though it feels damn near impossible at times. Plenty of pple, especially traumatized ones, have the same experience in therapy. Please keep trying.

4. Wow are you even real? Lol. Gorgeous!

5. How are you so judgemental?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jörgen, let's start a band


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@twytarn I would like to open a bakery with you


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @twytarn I would like to open a bakery with you


A secret Russian spy bakery that delivers only to the Trump family? ;P


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @twytarn I would like to open a bakery with you


First in line! :b
Make something with chocolate and peanut butter please!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chevy396 said:


> A secret Russian spy bakery that delivers only to the Trump family? ;P


Haha never!  I mean it doesn't mean it won't be a front for _some_ kind of activity but...


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love your posts! They're like abstract art or spoken word. I love reading them and gathering your meaning.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No but when I was little I use to eat Teddy Grahams.









_ Sent by the CIA, the FBI, IOU, and XYZ using Tapatalk_


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I really wish I had the courage to get to know some of you better, chat and joke around with you like you all do in the fun threads, maybe try to be friends, but it's probably for the best that I'm a chicken...I'm selfish, I end up ghosting everyone, I don't want to annoy/bore anyone, and I bet nobody here has anything in common enough with me, anyway.

I'm too broken by now. Even on SAS it's like standing outside a window looking in at everyone else.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.....I wish you'd stop telling everyone how horrible & boring you are & just cannonball into the fun thread XD


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for being a friend to me, pal. 



tehuti88 said:


> I really wish I had the courage to get to know some of you better, chat and joke around with you like you all do in the fun threads, maybe try to be friends, but it's probably for the best that I'm a chicken...I'm selfish, I end up ghosting everyone, I don't want to annoy/bore anyone, and I bet nobody here has anything in common enough with me, anyway.
> 
> I'm too broken by now. Even on SAS it's like standing outside a window looking in at everyone else.


Awww! :hug :squeeze


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks for being a friend to me, pal.


I feel this is referring to me from me saying pal in the voice thread :lol
I do consider you a friend :squeeze


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

If I wasn't so ****ed up I'd make you mine and treat you right.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I see something in you that I can't explain.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the PM!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

To everyone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Thanks for the PM!


No problem!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@kudos06 Here is a picture of me


* *


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be careful :squeeze


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> @kudos06 Here is a picture of me
> 
> 
> * *


See, i knew you were a guy

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> See, i knew you were a guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


: O
:doh


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

*sike* you cant trick me miss oh sorry, mister* 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

@roxslide is this what usually happens with first-time costumers? :um


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> @roxslide is this what usually happens with first-time costumers? :um


loool sometimes! But usually people who order that without knowing what it is get angry/upset with me when I give it to them their order. -___-

But yeah I recently quit my barista job because I got to the point where...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope we can talk again some time mate - you're a lovely bloke.

Oh, and I hope the sunburn's getting better.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Your advice is appreciated more than you know, even though I'm pretty sure you wouldn't call it that and chalk it up to rambling per usual lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope everyone is okay and can have a somewhat merry Christmas. I am struggling too so I wanted to put my two cents in.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I see you following me; D

_ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Keep an open mind.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> I see you following me; D
> 
> _ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


Why do I see you being so lit in every thread? 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Why do I see you being so lit in every thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


: )

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Crap! It's been forever since I replied hasn't it...Why do I do this every time..Now I'm afraid you won't care if I did. I hope you're doing well. : ( (I promise I'll write you soon)


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

AffinityWing said:


> Crap! It's been forever since I replied hasn't it...Why do I do this every time..Now I'm afraid you won't care if I did. I hope you're doing well. : ( (I promise I'll write you soon)


Welcome back there 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

kudos06 said:


> Welcome back there
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Huh, have I been gone too long? :nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I know you hate me now. I'm sorry.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

AffinityWing said:


> Huh, have I been gone too long? :nerd:


Sorry sorry my apologies im new actually so do forgive me how long has it been btw?

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
















_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

You're pretty rad.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I still remember how you’ve talked about some sensitive topics in S&C with sympathy and good will, so it makes me sad that you convinced yourself you’re a misanthrope. I don’t mean to invalidate your feelings or deny that you have misanthropic moments (probably quite a bit), it’s just that I would suggest revaluating how much you’re defined by them I guess.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Even though you seem not quite so happy as I remember, it's nice to see you again, I've long missed your posts and the way they lit up the forum, and I felt there was a big dark absence here without them...though the last time I told you this...you replied to somebody else who'd also welcomed you back, but not to me. So I'm thinking it's just another instance of me admiring somebody who's forgotten I exist or else thinks I'm an annoyance. -_- I hope it's the former rather than the latter even though both hurt. The lesser of two evils, I suppose. I'm used to it.

You were actually somebody I would have liked to befriend way back when but I've always been too awkward and discouraged to try, and in my experience, that's always been for the best. I'm not meant to be close to anyone here, even if they do like me in return. You always seemed popular and well liked already, so a nobody crumb like me never had a chance.

So instead of making myself look dumb again I'll just avoid bothering you and post this here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tehuti88

I'm going to say it to this amazing person. You are are a cool, lovely person.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope you're ok and just taking a little break like you usually do. Hope my last pm didn't super put you off and I sincerely apologize if it did. Hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bit presumptuous perhaps but even if you're not talking about me, I guess I'm similar. So here's the thing it's descriptive. it's not a major part of my identity to the extent that I ignore the non misanthropic parts (what small amount remains.) Joking is just one way to make things less intense sometimes but it's very descriptive of how much anger and hatred I have for people. It's why I identify with Satan, he hates how everything about Humans function and wants to change it (especially sexually,) but ultimately he has no power.

If it seems like I've become more this way it's only because of learning more about people. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_The people of SAS demand to see a recent picture of you. Because of your greatness the people of SAS cannot stare into your awesomeness without being blinded by your spirit. Only the spirit of fun can withness such glory. Now because you have the spirit of a frog you are given a 3 day grace period to make the offering. All transactions are PRIVATE and confidential. SAS member Fun Spirit will happily receive your payment.
{LOL}
If not you will be forever doomed. 
Banned by Ban Spirit. _​
_Sign, Batman _​


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I regret that there aren’t many people like you in the world. I guess I’ve been lucky to stumble upon a couple. With all our ****, we wouldn’t be (or remain) friends in real life, but it’s good to know you’re there, anyway.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@iAmCodeMonkey
Thanks monkey :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@A Toxic Butterfly
No problem butterfly :squeeze


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

> blah blah blah!! blah blah blah blah, blah blah. blah.


blah blah blah blah blah blah, blah. blah blah blah? blah blah blah, blah blah blah.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

May your spirit be filled with Life, Love, Wholeness and Good Vibe all the time: ) You got the power: )

_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You got the power!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Suchness said:


> You got the power!


And you've got the touch! Yeeeaaahhhh!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fever Dream said:


> And you've got the touch! Yeeeaaahhhh!


Yeah!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Yeah!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I rarely like someone but I like you. If things were different I’d probably try to make you mine.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sometimes you make the potato smile and I appreciate that.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

When a man contacts a woman who he has never spoken to before to tell her, "I need a girlfriend". There can only be one fitting reply:








You heard me. I said, JUST BEAT IT!!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.






















It is not an apple but hopefully a Strawberry is suitable for you to eat.

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love strawberries. Have a happy fun spirit new year!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: D









_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You're still wrong about that.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope you're enjoying your experience. You're in my thoughts. Can't wait to read about it!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

To the first one of yall, I miss you.
To the second, that was really sweet and it made me feel better so I appreciate it!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Kenny, are we good?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@Suchness but of course! :squeeze never any issue here, such a silly goku!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Suchness but of course! :squeeze never any issue here, such a silly goku!


I know, I'm kidding. Our thing is to ask each other if we're good.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I know, I'm kidding. Our thing is to ask each other if we're good.


Ah, of course! You get me every time with that lol good one kramer


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I see your Tapatalk photo.

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish we could be friends. 
Like talk on Discord or something.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

You're a great person and I wish I knew you in real life. I need friends like you. Genuinely kind hearted people.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Ckg2011 May the Force Be With You: )

_Sent from Your Friendly neighborhood Spider Man using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope you're ok been missing for over 2 months.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Continue with your intense training. In no time you'll be able to kick Social Anxiety out of your life.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I have something to say to you, but I'm nervous you'll either read more into it than is meant, or idk, that it just won't end well as is typical of our interactions lol. Sigh. Just know it was nice. I'll continue doing as I have been.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for never wishing me a happy birthday.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Uh-huh.


Mm-hmm.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Mm-hmm.


Nuh-uh


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's been a few years now but I still miss you. You were one of the most intelligent, interesting, well written posters around. I just hope your absence means you're doing better. One can only hope.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You deleted that post but I kind of wanted to respond to it though I didn't know whether you would have wanted anyone to (and you deleted it so probably not.) I usually feel the same though. Only it extends even further for me I think into weird areas. Possibly because of my schizoid-like temperament really.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I got the hint. I’m not bothering anymore.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I really don't know what to say to you. I feel like I'm just a drop in the bucket. You don't know me in real life, and I'm probably not making any kind of impact so it's no wonder you don't seek me out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I really don't know what to say to you. I feel like I'm just a drop in the bucket. You don't know me in real life, and I'm probably not making any kind of impact so it's no wonder you don't seek me out.


Try not to take this place so seriously. I can't blame you for feeling this way though. :rub


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Try not to take this place so seriously. I can't blame you for feeling this way though. :rub


Thank you


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for the Two of You's kind words.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not sure why you stopped talking to me, but a part of me doesn't want to know either.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You bust me out with that if anyone is reading this post statement. I will keep that in mind if I happen to seek you. For a long time now I haven't been too quick to reach out to people or make any new friends unless it just happen. Past close friends moved on from me, potential friendships go downhill, past fear of friendship conflicts still somewhat haunt me. I pretty much threw in the towel with friendships. They don't work for me. lol. But anyway you seem to be a nice guy. I hope. I will defiantly be investigating your posts to see if you are legit and decent. {I do this with anyone who I plan on possibly interacting with} Until then I hope to stumble across you on the forum: ) 
Have a great day: )


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You bring up some very interesting topics and I wish I could respond to some of them properly. If they were brought up as discussions in person then I'd probably end up talking for quite some time to the point people would want to flake due to how much I can ramble (mainly out of nervousness, though.) :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

So much for being friends.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

^ I hope you don't mean me, but I'm not that vain.  I messaged you anyway in case you wanted a better friend.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"wonders if anyone is talking about me in here" :afr


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Zen said the hen and big ben.

Oh dear said the shire to the buyer.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a frog in my throat. 

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

You know you can talk to me. Hope you know that.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I still miss you. Your friendship meant a lot to me.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish I was a better friend. I'm sorry I've just mentally checked out of life atm, keep screwing up my own opportunities and lots of self sabotaging going on, I'm no good to anyone right now. I still hope you're okay.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

This is odd..... oh so very odd. I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish I could do more than just uselessly say I wish I could do something. I'm sure by now the sentiment means nothing.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess it's ok that you don't like me. I don't like me either.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

There is several things I feel like saying.

1) Lately I've feeling addicted to this website and I don't like this feeling....

2) In the past I've meet two extremes on this site. There were people that I felt like I was getting close too and then they just quit. Then there was two people who caused me fear. I stopped posting pictures and videos on youtube because of them. I still don't know what to do about that.

3) I don't know if I should pursue people on this site anymore or not. It seems like when I do it causes more problems then it is worth. I hate feeling like this.

4) To the people who I used to be friends with I wish you would come back and be my friend again. I miss you so much!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Well there goes my joke on Skype. LOL. The joke was funny at that moment but when the other person has never read it in over a week {and still counting} the joke goes stale :rofl  All that funniness down the drain Joke backfired on me:rofl

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish you would learn how to be more creative in conversation.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Get it done mate, you can do it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

seeing you post :O makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish you would come back and leave me a message.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd love to know who you lot are talking about when I read these posts lol. All I do is talk to people on the public forum.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pete Beale said:


> I'd love to know who you lot are talking about when I read these posts lol. All I do is talk to people on the public forum.


That is classified information my friend, muahaha!>:grin2:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I still have no idea why you reach out your hand to me, only to not be there when I grab it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still wonder what happened to you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry to say it, but hypothetically if I'm "normal" then that must mean your "awful". If your "normal" then that must mean I'm "awful" Either way nobody wins.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What type of breed is your dog?: )


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm tired of how your almost never around when I need you the most. But maybe it's my fault. Maybe I'm not a good friend. Maybe I don't posses what it is you need. Maybe that is why I can't ever connect with people.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I believe that all Christians appear Hypocritical. Because living out the Christian life isn't easy, and everyone of us has a different idea on how to get it done. The sad reality is we are forgiven but sinful too. Some of us work really hard to get rid of sin in our lives and others feel like there is no point in it because they are forgiven. Who has it correct I'm not sure. I just do what I do the best I can and place my hope in Jesus.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

You were really mean and despite your excuse for why you were mean and apologizing...you got into my head.
You made me self conscious and made me question myself.

I’m taking a break from this site because of you.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh my God, I only just realized I phrased that _horribly_ bad and it sounds insulting. It doesn't look like you misunderstood it, but...still. Ugh ugh ugh sorry. ;_;


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(Unrelated to my above. I understand if this gets deleted.)


* *





I empathized with you, in the past. I remember replying to your posts now and then when you seemed bothered. (I even thought about a post you made once, when I looked at something in a store.) You didn't really seem to notice. I tried not to take offense. That's standard on a site like this. You seemed to be becoming more angry and sullen and thinking everyone here hated you...I thought, I didn't hate you, I'd reached out in what little way I could, but I guess it wasn't what you wanted or needed. You disappeared for a long time. I figured you just got fed up. That happens.

Now you seem...very angry...full of spite and bitterness. Especially toward people like me. Bad things must have happened in your absence. I'm guessing you never noticed my tiny attempts at empathy if this is how you feel about all (or even just most) of us now.

The ignoring/rejection hurts inside, but I guess I feel relieved now that you never noticed my attempts at reaching out to you in your pain. I'd rather not be close to somebody so full of hate. Especially when a lot of that hate is toward someone like me, who never even hurt you. 

I want to say I hope that maybe someday you'll dig your way out of this, but I honestly don't know, I've seen LOTS of people head in the direction you have, and it rarely ends well. Another reason for me to try to fight not to head in that direction myself. I don't want to be like that.

So...maybe you've done me some good, there.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I the reason why I wonder if I'm God really saved me is because I sin. My parents pick out certain sins and say "you can't be a Christian if you commit X sin" I wonder just how deep they are thinking when they say something like that. Because nobody is able to stay sin free 100 percent of the time. At least I've never met anyone that could. Have you? :stu


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not sure what to say to you anymore. I feel like we ran out of things to talk or joke about.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

I love you all

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it's over for me, but life forces me to keep living.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> I love you all
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Thanks Kudos: ) 
You are loved too 

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> Thanks Kudos: )
> You are loved too
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


I dare you to share your country with us

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> I dare you to share your country with us
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Not with Trump in office. lol

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> Not with Trump in office. lol
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Holy ****! In NYC??

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Holy ****! In NYC??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


No a State called Georgia.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> No a State called Georgia.
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Ooooo so Georgia have nice and beautiful people like this. Point to be noted.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I always get scared of loosing people. But I got to keep reminding myself that I don't really have anyone, so there is nobody I'm really loosing. The Internet is especially bad. People come and go. Some will act like they like you for awhile and then they get tired of you. I've been in the same cycle over and over. I mean hey! If there is something wrong with me, there is something wrong with me. I can not fix it. You can't fix yourself, only God can.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Too late to respond to that now but it's not about how other people view me or how they feel about me. I'd still feel this way regardless because it's about the fundamental differences between me and almost everyone I encounter. On a very regular basis I am reminded of how I'm broken and either incapable or barely capable of certain things that are fundamentally Human.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

You can't trust anyone.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm kind of jealous of all of you because you seem to fit in better whereas when I feebly try to I'm not really noticed anymore...which is the same as anywhere else I go...so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that this is no different. I guess I don't give enough to deserve anything in return...it's just that I can't identify with what most people post, and the few I do identify with, they seem to have all the support they need already, they're preoccupied commiserating with each other and I'm just...off to the side, watching and envying. My comments are lame and awkward and unwanted. Everyone else says it better. And everyone else already said it, long before I showed up. I always arrive too late and with nothing useful to contribute.

Sometimes I get thoughts of trying to get into regular blogging but then I remember what happened every single other time I tried on other sites, nobody is into any of the things I chat about when I'm passionate and enthusiastic, nobody can really identify with my situation when I'm ranting and depressed. I really do NOT believe I'm unique or special in any way but for some reason, I can't find anyone else like me. And that's why it frustrates and confuses me so much--I'm not special, I'm not unique, so why can't I fit in anywhere?

I wish I had stuff to share, something to say, that other people could relate to. A niche. I'm so tired of fitting in nowhere. Of having nothing that anybody else needs or wants. :sigh


So...yeah. I really envy you guys.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@tehuti88 :squeeze I don't know about that so much, anxiety to join in aside, you stand out plenty. Your writing style and interests and attention to detail. You're very helpful and insightful, and sometimes people say things before I have the chance to, too, but it doesn't mean what you have to say is any less. You are often remembered and of value here, I assure you.  ♡♡♡ You've helped me out in many ways too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tehuti88

No way, you are awesome.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Too late to respond to that now but it's not about how other people view me or how they feel about me. I'd still feel this way regardless because it's about the fundamental differences between me and almost everyone I encounter. On a very regular basis I am reminded of how I'm broken and either incapable or barely capable of certain things that are fundamentally Human.


Just takes practice/social exposure.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Where are you? Its about time.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I hope it gets better soon


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have no idea why you left. I still had more to say too you. I hope I didn't hurt you.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know why you reply to your own posts as if you were actually talking out loud to yourself... but it's kind of strange. I've wanted to ask you, out of curiosity, but I'm too unnerved.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

what do you expect on a forum full of people who are isolated and are dealing w/ mental illness?

sometimes people also reply to their own posts as a way to update.


what a condescending post.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

tea111red said:


> what do you expect on a forum full of people who are isolated and are dealing w/ mental illness?
> 
> sometimes people also reply to their own posts as a way to update.


Posting updates is normal. When they're literally having a conversation with themselves, it becomes peculiar.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

leaf in the wind said:


> Posting updates is normal. When they're literally having a conversation with themselves, it becomes peculiar.


social
anxiety
support


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a lot of nice things to say about yourself.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When was the last time you went through your YouTube subscriptions and unsubscribed from channels you don't watch anymore?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

All this time I been pronouncing your username wrong in my head. How did I get "Chevy" mixed up with "Chewie?" I am sorry:rofl :rofl 
I think I will type out the name Chewie whenever I talk to you if you don't mind.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Miss you already.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You rang ?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry to anyone I may have offended lately. I think I tend to offend others or give the impression I'm criticizing or arguing with them when I'm just trying to clarify my thoughts. The truth is, I'm just constantly worried that I'm giving the wrong impression or being misunderstood, so I feel compelled to clarify my thoughts, and this makes me look like a snotbag seeking an argument. I don't mean to be like this. :/

Incidentally, this is also why I'm so ****ing wordy.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

> _staff edit_


:O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

:roll

Guess I'll post that instead.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn it. I missed it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I miss you. Things aren't the same around here without you. Please come back :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I miss you. Things aren't the same around here without you. Please come back :cry


This. :sigh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I'm kind of jealous of all of you because you seem to fit in better whereas when I feebly try to I'm not really noticed anymore...which is the same as anywhere else I go...so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that this is no different. I guess I don't give enough to deserve anything in return...it's just that I can't identify with what most people post, and the few I do identify with, they seem to have all the support they need already, they're preoccupied commiserating with each other and I'm just...off to the side, watching and envying. My comments are lame and awkward and unwanted. Everyone else says it better. And everyone else already said it, long before I showed up. I always arrive too late and with nothing useful to contribute.
> 
> Sometimes I get thoughts of trying to get into regular blogging but then I remember what happened every single other time I tried on other sites, nobody is into any of the things I chat about when I'm passionate and enthusiastic, nobody can really identify with my situation when I'm ranting and depressed. I really do NOT believe I'm unique or special in any way but for some reason, I can't find anyone else like me. And that's why it frustrates and confuses me so much--I'm not special, I'm not unique, so why can't I fit in anywhere?
> 
> ...


You are noticed Tehuti - and we like you. 

Don't worry if you feel like you haven't got anything much to say - just say it anyway, thats what I do. The thing is not to care.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Sorry to anyone I may have offended lately. I think I tend to offend others or give the impression I'm criticizing or arguing with them when I'm just trying to clarify my thoughts. The truth is, I'm just constantly worried that I'm giving the wrong impression or being misunderstood, so I feel compelled to clarify my thoughts, and this makes me look like a snotbag seeking an argument. I don't mean to be like this. :/
> 
> Incidentally, this is also why I'm so ****ing wordy.


You are an awesome person who just speaks their mind so to speak. :hug


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Happy birthday


Not sure if this was directed to me or not, but good on you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm sorry if I don't reply or am late on those replies, and that my latest ones have sounded like I've fallen into a cesspool of whiny, pathetic bitterness and loser-dom. I do think about better things to say, but I just don't. Your apartment looks cool though. Very minimalist.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I hope you're doing well and it's okay if we don't write to each other anymore. Life goes on.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You is very lucky!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's really annoying that my last post in here got deleted when other people post the same crap in here and their posts stay up.

Even the post before that that got removed there's a really similar post still up (I just checked because I remember who posted it.) 

I'm sure it's because nobody reported her post, but people pay attention to/report mine.

Even though it has **** all to do with anyone who quoted any of them. 

I really hate this forum.

Do not quote this with some shocked face or something - because I don't care.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your avatar looks like a vagina


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Where did your hot blonde avatar go?!? "Blushes"


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope you're doing well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm lonely. I wish you were here to talk to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I'm lonely. I wish you were here to talk to me.


I have a gut feeling that I know who you are referring to.  :rub


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Wanna make out?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

If you really did like noone else ever could then you would wait and understand


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I saw your doppelganger outside my house today and for a brief moment I thought you flew across the world to surpise me lmao


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You always put me at ease.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I have a gut feeling that I know who you are referring to.  :rub


Are you a mind reader now? :lol

I had someone in mind when I started to write this. However I justified writing this because I can apply it to a large number of people. I mean there are times when I'm so desperate for someone to talk too, that I be stupid enough to talk to someone I shouldn't and find myself in the middle of some problems. It's happened before, but it doesn't seem to happen nearly as much because the number of people who will actually talk to me has gotten to zero. :serious:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sorry guys. My spirit here has died. It isn't the same for me anymore. I can't do this.

_SPENDITO BAMBARITO_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> Are you a mind reader now? :lol
> 
> I had someone in mind when I started to write this. However I justified writing this because I can apply it to a large number of people. I mean there are times when I'm so desperate for someone to talk too, that I be stupid enough to talk to someone I shouldn't and find myself in the middle of some problems. It's happened before, but it doesn't seem to happen nearly as much because the number of people who will actually talk to me has gotten to zero. :serious:


I am not a mind reader unfortunately, and I do not blame you for feeling that way. :rub


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> I'm sorry guys. My spirit here has died. It isn't the same for me anymore. I can't do this.
> _SPENDITO BAMBARITO_


Nooo Fun Spirit no!  :hug


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> I'm sorry guys. My spirit here has died. It isn't the same for me anymore. I can't do this.
> 
> _SPENDITO BAMBARITO_


You should just take a break from this website.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I hear things are not good where you are, I hope your okay.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl









That is You and Me training

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay, this is getting toxic now. We should probably put each other on our respective ignore lists here and call it a day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I read your post. I was in awe. 
Keep going at it strong. 
So happy for you.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think some muscle girls are sexy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Sometimes you upset me because you don't think deeply before writing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@komorikun Do you need something? You had quoted me.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Fun Spirit said:


> @komorikun Do you need something? You had quoted me.
> 
> _ Spirito Bambito_


It was a mistake.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

komorikun said:


> It was a mistake.


That is Ok
Have a great day.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

That's pretty ironic.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Woman you are my spirit animal. Everything you say I'm like preach. Yes, yes and yes. You're awesome and I want to be you when I grow up. 

Sheesh that paragraph. I'm clearly a millenial lol.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I think your avatar looks like an anachronism of norma jean.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

We should draw again some day


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you might have been talking about me, so I just want to say I actually love the idea of having a vagina as my avatar lol!!

Also thanks for making me google "what is vagina version of phallic"

https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/19171/what-is-the-female-version-of-phallic


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

roxslide said:


> I think you might have been talking about me, so I just want to say I actually love the idea of having a vagina as my avatar lol!!
> 
> Also thanks for making me google "what is vagina version of phallic"
> 
> https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/19171/what-is-the-female-version-of-phallic


This is great lol. You're welcome &#128578;

I think we've been so historically obsessed with our penises that we never made a classical name for lady parts.

I think we just figured out you guys can have your own orgasms like 5 min ago.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's your fault that there's a Jonas brothers song stuck in my head


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it was selfish of me to ask you that, especially since reading some of your posts, and I don’t blame you for not replying back.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

your name reminds me of Pringles.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Life’s too short. How’ve you been?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I wonder who the **** everyones talking about in this thread. lol

There's f all I want to tell any fellow SA member here btw.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hope you're doing ok @Pete Beale 
Now you at least know one of them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Your recent posts were cute also other things.. but I'm not going to say that because given the context it'd be highly creepy and unwelcome.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

so many people I want to say things too. so many I hope you ok's, what happened, and i'd wish you'd write again's to send out. However, there is one person that i'd always wish i'd tried a little harder to befriend. They inspire me and seem so bright, but i doubt anything would come of it. Finally, to yet another person I want to apologize. I crossed a line and there is hardly a day when i don't think about it and it haunts me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder how you are. You were my first real friend here and I really look up to you. So smart and well read and tough and kind. I hope you're doing well. Last we spoke you were going into a training program. Really curious what became of you. Good thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm really sorry that I drove you off this site. I really had good intentions... I wanted to give you an out because I felt like I was being creepy and forcing you to talk to me. Anyway, sorry. I don't know what I was thinking and I still feel really guilty that I possibly robbed you of a safe place to post about your anxiety.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank You: )

You dessert some cake and ice cream from me for your B-day.
:rofl :rofl :rofl
I'm joking I'm joking


* *


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Come back to discordia land Butterfly!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You may or may not know who you are. I shouldn't be specific. I wish I could but it's awkward like that. I think I upset you a long time ago. Well, maybe not that long ago but long enough ago that it was more than a little while ago. I honestly did not mean to. And when I mean to give offense I am not shy about it and generally don't apologize.

But I do apologize. I should have known better. It was apparently something you were more sensitive about than I thought you would be. I respect you and did then. Maybe I didn't say that but I thought you knew. That's why I had you on my friends list in the first place. I doubt you know who you are but if you think I might be talking to you, take this to heart because maybe I am.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

♫It hurts me every time I see you 
Realize how much I need you♫


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Why do you always delete your posts after some time? There's nothing wrong with them or yourself. I can relate to your possible feelings of invisibility and wanting myself to be invisible though. That's why I'm writing this post.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Where did that butterfly fly off to?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I doubt you understood that situation (or my situation) nearly well enough to judge my comment so dismissively. The same judgement you aimed at me could be aimed at you as well.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It is impossible to feel down when you're around because you always make me crack a smile with your sense of humor. Wilson.....ha.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You're cool. I like you


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have the energy to get involved but what are you even talking about? I've never seen anyone do that on the forum.... Whatever I guess. Everything annoys me too.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I keep seeing your avatar as a plague doctor for some reason.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not replying to your messages anymore because I've told you time and time again that I don't talk to that person anymore and that I'd say there's a 95% chance that she's doing just fine. I'm not lying so don't bother trying to find my discord accounts again (idk how you even keep doing that).


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel like I've really observed your growth on here which is pretty cool


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

At first I thought your avatar was a woman just sitting with her vag out lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> At first I thought your avatar was a woman just sitting with her vag out lol


LMAO.

If that is me,
I see that pizza isn't on everyone's minds :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> At first I thought your avatar was a woman just sitting with her vag out lol


damn dude you are blinder and hornier than me lmao >


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You've got a lot of character.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think you have even been on this site in a long time, but to the guy that once sent me creepy stalker messages and said you were my "future hubby".... you need to learn what boundaries are. Being that up-front is just going to creep someone out.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

oh go stuff it.

i really dislike you


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> LMAO.
> 
> If that is me,
> I see that pizza isn't on everyone's minds :lol


 haha yeah it was I thought damn those mods can get away with anything



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> damn dude you are blinder and hornier than me lmao >


:lol true


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I did it too but I was over 21. 
 
:rofl :rofl


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

* *




I think you're cute, but what I think doesn't count much since I'm old and fat and ugly and nowhere on your radar. (Not that I'm trying to be. I know better.) I know some guys get offended/discouraged when ugly women think they're cute. And since I'm considerably older you might also think, "Oh, it's just some older woman who thinks I'm cute like she's my mother or something," even though that's not what I mean at all. But I understand that my opinion means nothing.

Now that I think of it, I just remembered some guys get offended by the word "cute," too...oh well. When I say "cute" I mean "attractive."

Eh why am I even bothering. I'm not telling you this to your face since I'd rather you not leave the site.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@tehuti88

:squeeze Your opinions matter.

I wanted to message you about something, I feel like your input would be wonderful on the topic.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tehuti88

One lucky person that is for sure.

You are a lovely, highly intelligent person.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Why are you so cute?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nice bedhead in your avatar lol "blushes"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If you're wondering why I looked at your profile, it isn't because you did anything wrong.  I only thought "When were they last on here?" because I thought it had been a while since you were here. If you noticed, it's nice to see that you're still here.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Why are you so cute?


I just can't hep it.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> I just can't hep it.


Oh, harrison.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> If you're wondering why I looked at your profile, it isn't because you did anything wrong.  I only thought "When were they last on here?" because I thought it had been a while since you were here. If you noticed, it's nice to see that you're still here.


 :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.























_ 3/25/2019 SAS is having a Security Glitch. People are having access to people's accounts. BEWARE_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Have you already given up on me? It's only been one day. ONE DAY! What kind of short term experiment was that?! :bah


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

think they've got about 100 experiments going.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Some posts have had to be deleted. Please remember this from the original post in this thread:



> Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc. Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I actually have something I want to say to another SAS member. :O

I would like to talk to you. There's hardly anyone here from the UK.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Since knowing your age I been feeling and having a soft spot for you. You may not be that old but you rub off on me.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

we gotta get drunk and party together, you guys. before it's too late.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

You have just the cutest avatar!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It wouldn't be a bad thing tbh, much more like relief.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess you don't like me, which makes sense I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My heart sank when I read that. I feel the same way and it's the worst feeling I've ever had. No one should ever have to feel that way.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I just want to tell someone that I've been suffering from depression/sadness and it's been really heavy on me lately. It's the kind that makes tears come to my eyes, and think about what it is going to be like when life is all over.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thank you very much for chatting with me earlier tonight. I hope your migraine goes away and you start to feel better. We should do it again sometime.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

I suck at goodbyes.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh: )
I got a visitor: D Took me by surprise.

_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you mean to post that thread in that section?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Cutie.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know what to tell you, you never talk to me.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Remember when I used to tell you that I loved you everyday? Those were the days.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I miss it a little. Just a little.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kind of want to respond but can't now, but also don't really have the energy to continue it in pm or whatever. I had thoughts but yeah.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Person 1: You changed your name again

Person 2: I hope you will have a full recovery. Take it easy mentally and emotionally and be strong.

Person 3: I hope you been doing alright. Give it to God

Person 4: If you ever return I demand a full explanation about your absence {I'm just kidding}


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've noticed you're here, but I doubt you'd want to hear from me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish you could get one of those big breaks that usually only happen in fantasy but sometimes happen in real life and change everything and give you a lease on life and, if not happiness, at least friends and fulfillment. You're isolated and it's to society's detriment.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Begone!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love your honesty and I'm sorry you've gotten in trouble for it in the past. I always enjoy reading your posts as they are mostly informative and go outside of what I normally see or read about. I also get a kick out of your very clear and straight forward observations about threads


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

We good?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I miss how our friendship used to be. Has it been irrevocably strained?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Suchness said:


> We good?


Yeah we good buddy.

@Persephone The Dread

Oh yeah I'm all for people liking stuff for its aesthetic value. I mostly only like goth clothes visually and have only picked up bits of the culture here and there. When I'm depressed I get myself to wear happier clothes to cheer myself up nowadays so if I'm in dark clothes it's usually because I'm feeling better or just find them attractive. The reason I didn't like my ex's attitude wasn't that it was superficial interest, it was more about him rejecting aspects of people who really embody that stuff, and about him misrepresenting himself. I don't think it's misrepresentative to just dress a certain way or anything but he revolved a lot of his personality around it and he'd actually say things that indicated he was depressed. So that's when I have a problem with it.

Which song has the bass line you were commenting on? Bass is really suited to depressing and dark stuff and I love it most there, also synths oooof. I associate synths more with pop and happy music but it's best in dark stuff. Actually yeah I suppose I don't distinguish between dark and depressing enough. I tend to get triggered by sad stuff but creepy stuff might be okay so I might start listening to that when I have a craving for negative (or whatever) music yet don't want to make myself sad.

Also have a terrible idea of time passing since high school. Idk if it's a depressed thing or a not-doing-much thing or whether normal adults have this as well. I was the same with the anger and numbness. The anger for me is completely tied to anxiety like I'll get anxious and it immediately becomes anger and aggression. I still have no idea how to deal with that but it goes away if I wait it out.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

roxslide said:


> Begone!


 Thots?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah we good buddy.
> 
> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> ...


Yeah I see what you mean I think depression is quite misunderstood. As for the time thing for me I think it's a combination of not doing anything (you kind of need structure or something to orient yourself in time probably,) and just less awareness due to worsening mental health.

I meant the bass line to Bloodhail when I wrote that, and I was also thinking of other songs like the bass line to Romeo's Distress by Christian Death (I mean that came to mind first because it's one of my favourite bass lines of the genres I mentioned,) Hollow Hills by Bauhaus, Vivica by Jack Off Jill, Dead Souls by Joy Division etc.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

3stacks said:


> Thots?


Nah, thots are welcome


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

roxslide said:


> Nah, thots are welcome


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That thread has been bothering me tbh, and related stuff. I think you are actually probably a very compassionate person though. And I agree that most people abandon that when it concerns a group that they feel is their outgroup. It's what bothers me in general about the way people react to certain groups. They even treat the people they associate with the group like crap as well. 

And sometimes it's easy to justify that but I mean you're not wrong. You're a better person for noticing. I don't trust that you won't do the same thing in some other situation though. I don't know you well enough to say though.

As for me I'm just misanthropic in general, but I try to do so in an unbiased way as much as possible. I suppose siding with whoever appears to be an underdog in a given context is a form of bias in itself though.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Noo American supposedly


Waste of time getting to know em unless you can afford to meet em a lot, unless you enjoy keep speaking to people online of course.

No point getting your heart broken by someone you'll never or rarely meet.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Noo American supposedly
> ...


 yeah it's probably right. I do like talking to people online though from different countries. I seem to get along with Americans more too for some reason lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> yeah it's probably right. I do like talking to people online though from different countries. I seem to get along with Americans more too for some reason lol


Traitor! :b

I'd like to get to know people here more, but no point when I crave real life company so much. Wish I could afford to travel and meet people.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> Traitor! :b
> 
> I'd like to get to know people here more, but no point when I crave real life company so much. Wish I could afford to travel and meet people.


Yeah it would be nice to meet some of my American friends here. Well I don't currently have any friends on here since they left the site but I talk to them on discord.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Yeah it would be nice to meet some of my American friends here. Well I don't currently have any friends on here since they left the site but I talk to them on discord.


Why did they leave the site and whats discord? Is that like a chat room or webcam chat thing?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it would be nice to meet some of my American friends here. Well I don't currently have any friends on here since they left the site but I talk to them on discord.
> ...


 I think they just got bored of here. Yeah it's like Skype but better. There's like servers in there so group chats. There's an sas server too but I've never used it


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> I think they just got bored of here. Yeah it's like Skype but better. There's like servers in there so group chats. There's an sas server too but I've never used it


I used to do group webcam chats.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

to the ones i used to talk to all the time in the chat room a few years back: i hope you're all doing well


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I understand your own interpretation on that book than I do the author's.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You probably hate me now. I have you blocked on the new forum so we can't bother each other anymore.

Not saying who this is for. I don't want to hurt her anymore than I already have.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

To a different person, you cheer me up a bit sometimes. Need more people like you around. Plus you're named after a good beverage. And by that I meant @tea111red .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> To a different person, you cheer me up a bit sometimes. Need more people like you around. Plus you're named after a good beverage. And by that I meant @tea111red .


aw, how sweet. glad to help you feel a little better.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

To that crazy person harlin this drink always reminded me of you


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> aw, how sweet. glad to help you feel a little better.


Yeah it's nice to see you around on here


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> Yeah it's nice to see you around on here


you, too....i like your sense of humor.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

:grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I know you left because of how people reacted to your posts in that thread. I would say you should come back and keep posting that stuff if it made you feel better, but I get that you're not really rebellious in that way and were looking for people who can relate. Well I think there's at least one poster here who relates to you on that stuff you post (not me, I relate to nobody and vice versa on almost everything.) I don't think the people who reacted in that thread were actually annoyed by your posts though.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I know you left because of how people reacted to your posts in that thread. I would say you should come back and keep posting that stuff if it made you feel better, but I get that you're not really rebellious in that way and were looking for people who can relate. Well I think there's at least one poster here who relates to you on that stuff you post (not me, I relate to nobody and vice versa on almost everything.) I don't think the people who reacted in that thread were actually annoyed by your posts though.


This about @tehuti88? I wonder where she got to and if it is about her, I agree, I don't think anyone was annoyed by her. Just don't want her to get upset reading some of the things she reads.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry if that was untoward and weird. :serious:


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I must admit I saw it coming from a mile away, it was only a matter of time before you burnt out lol. You had a very interesting story and I always enjoyed seeing your positivity around here which is why you'll be greatly missed. I hope you get to experience the life that you've always deserved. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

:heart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I still can't believe you thought that movie was awful!
That acid trip scene alone made the whole thing worth it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I still don't know why you found that so funny. But, that laugh... :lol


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

w/e dude


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet dreams. Don't be dreaming about me. LOL.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Come back and change my bum life again lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Come back and change my bum life again lol


Man, you've just reminded me that she stayed up and watched McGregor vs Mayweather with me. lol :frown2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Come back and change my bum life again lol
> ...


 Soorryy


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Soorryy


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I have no idea what thread they're talking about but whatever - I miss seeing your posts on here @tehuti88 and I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

harrison said:


> I have no idea what thread they're talking about but whatever - I miss seeing your posts on here @*tehuti88* and I hope you're doing okay.


I miss her posts too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I miss her posts too.


Me too mate - please come back @tehuti88


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Heathen!!!!!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I don’t trust you anymore.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My Brother from another Mother, don't feel that way 
:squeeze


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Come back and change my bum life again lol


Are you talking about who I think you're talking about? Because I'm this close to slapping you in the face


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Come back and change my bum life again lol
> ...


 so violent


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd love to know who half the people are talking about in this thread. All I know is none of what's said is aimed at me lol


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> so violent


You said you like being beaten up anyway so who's wrong here


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


> Ugh, sorry that I haven't responded to a few quotes. I'm not ignoring you, have just been in a rather awkward and unsociable mood lately. :s I do see and appreciate them all regardless!! :squeeze


where are you?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I wish there was someone here who I actually wanted to talk to and get to know more in real life. There's no one. There's nothing I'd like to tell anyone, and no one wants to tell me **** either. :serious:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> I don't trust you anymore.


Uh oh.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Uh oh.


:|

Lol just give me a hug monkey. :squeeze


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got your letter today! It was decorated all pretty, and you have the nicest hand writing. Thank you so much  I'm really glad to hear you're doing well. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> :|
> 
> Lol just give me a hug monkey. :squeeze


 Okie dokie artichokie.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^lol, that name!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's perfect, lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Your posts are entertaining.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me of my 400ml tub of smarties icecream in the freezer, you da real mvp.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know how you can stand to be awake this early. :bah


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ughhhhhh just ughhhj


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am adding you on Discord now, lol


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You look a bit like Van Gogh.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

You won’t be able to read this... but I hope you knew how much you meant to me. How much you’ll always mean to me. I wish I could have heard your beautiful and calming voice or seen your face one last time. I wish we had been able to meet like we always talked about. Thank you for coming into my life, getting that random Kik message from you in 2016 turned into one of the most beautiful friendships I’ve ever had. I will cherish you always.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hm that's a bit weird. Not sure if you can be trusted


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

I think you are a very interesting and deep person and I would love to buy you a drink! But you really should stop beating yourself down: you deserve much better. 

(Honestly, applies to a lot of people. Maybe even to myself to some extent.)


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

riverbird said:


> You won't be able to read this... but I hope you knew how much you meant to me. How much you'll always mean to me. I wish I could have heard your beautiful and calming voice or seen your face one last time. I wish we had been able to meet like we always talked about. Thank you for coming into my life, getting that random Kik message from you in 2016 turned into one of the most beautiful friendships I've ever had. I will cherish you always.


i almost teared up reading this


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No you don't


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You have a heart of gold! I really appreciate that you would message me.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I just want to thank you.


----------



## Fatima Javaid (May 15, 2019)

I recommend you people that stay active and connected each other here to share and gain knowledge. Respect for each other. 

:frown2::grin2::kiss:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

You mentioned that you were wondering why. That is exactly why.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

riverbird said:


> You won't be able to read this... but I hope you knew how much you meant to me. How much you'll always mean to me. I wish I could have heard your beautiful and calming voice or seen your face one last time. I wish we had been able to meet like we always talked about. Thank you for coming into my life, getting that random Kik message from you in 2016 turned into one of the most beautiful friendships I've ever had. I will cherish you always.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ekardy said:


> I don't trust you anymore.


Awww im so sorry tho if someone did like that :'(

:hug:

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

I miss you now you're gone bc of exams or maybe annoyed of me :"///

Wish you'd come back tho...

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Idk who needs to hear this but it's not your job to fix or heal someone. That was their parents' job and they failed them so now as adults that's their job. The only thing you're responsible for is your own self and happiness.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

please reply to me  that message you sent meant so much to me :'( it felt like you were saying goodbye and i see you haven't logged in this site around the same time you sent me the message... i'm worried now :'(


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You are a hypocrite, just wanted to remind you of that fact.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s raining, it’s pouring, the old man is snoring.


----------



## timealime (May 17, 2019)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> I wish there was someone here who I actually wanted to talk to and get to know more in real life. There's no one. There's nothing I'd like to tell anyone, and no one wants to tell me **** either. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_plain.png


Same


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> You look a bit like Van Gogh.


 @andy1984


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Coincidence said:


> @*andy1984*


ever since i cut my ear off everyone has been saying that


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You seem interesting but I'd feel awkward messaging you. Also I don't feel I'm that good at any of the interests we share.

***Had someone in mind, but honestly this could apply to a lot of people I choose not to message.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Regardless of what you did I hope you're out there somewhere and that you're happy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Karsten


:lol

:blush


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you for the funny conversation yesterday, made me cheer up a bit. 


I think you make one sexy Dr. Fowler. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My cats breath smells like catfood, although I don't have a cat, but a hairy baby cat jumped up on my lap today & seemed very happy for the experience with lots purr's goin on :yes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why did you keep me up so late? Why?!?!?!? :cry


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You haven't posted for a long time, and your last post was about feeling like you were annoying people on here. I'm sorry you felt like that. :squeeze I hope you're okay and that everything is well for you, and that you know your posts on here are missed. I also hope SAS is working properly for you and you're still able to access it without problems you can't tell us about.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So you don't respond to any of my posts, but then later basically repeat what I've already said... OK... Lol...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You watch Youtube videos of manifest a text and Pick a Card too? Those are good LMAO.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Never really knew you, but from the bits I've read and seeing the last things you wrote makes me wish I did. I'm sorry nobody was there the hour you needed it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Never really knew you, but from the bits I've read and seeing the last things you wrote makes me wish I did. I'm sorry nobody was there the hour you needed it.


This.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i don't know why you ignore me. you do know i was only kidding, right?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish you liked me.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in love with you. Every time we talk, i have this weird feeling in the stomach which is probably those "butterflies" people speak off. i look forward to talking to you all the time.

Too bad it's this impossible love.  hopefully we can work it out in the future.

I doubt this will all surprise you. i think i've made it pretty clear lol.

Remember that I'd do anything to be with you. It's hard but we can make it work.

Regardless of the above. i will always want to talk to you, even if it'd be just as friends. we have to stay BFF's.

xxx


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone entertain me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol Thanks. I really go back and forth on which show is funnier to me, Seinfeld or Curb. I guess it depends on my mood.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^hehe.

another one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

"trying to brush my teeth with an apple" :haha

I agree with him most of the time. Same level of annoyance.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^ :lol

yeah! he makes me feel less bad about being annoyed about certain things, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's too bad you're gone since it felt like you were the only person I could tell anything to and that you actually wanted me around


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You changed your name: O
And I see you have more than 50 posts. You should be able to edit now and also send a PM. I hope you are liking SAS.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I miss seeing your Avril Lavigne avatars (and your posts).


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't understand friendship.


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

I do enjoy reading your threads, you've been through a lot I can tell. Don't give up, I have faith in you.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm sorry I have been avoiding people here. It's not to anyone in particular, I just go through phases where I shut everyone out. I'm a mess and just don't want to burden others with it. I feel like I have little to offer others, and if friendship is give and take, then I'd just be a taker.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Kill me plz with ur bare hands


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@A Toxic Butterfly

A taker of hugs. :hug

Chocolate chip cookies are next.  :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

We've never had a single argument. You must have the patience of a saint. Thanks for being so kind and supportive. :squeeze


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for being so patient and supportive of Samantha.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @Suchness
> Okay thank you!


You're welcome I guess.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm worried about you but I don't want to burden you with my existence


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry I have been avoiding people here. It's not to anyone in particular, I just go through phases where I shut everyone out. I'm a mess and just don't want to burden others with it. I feel like I have little to offer others, and if friendship is give and take, then I'd just be a taker.


You gotta do what you have to. If for any reason so that you can preserve your own sanity. Although defaulting to a "taker" mentality will probably not be beneficial to keeping friendships alive.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry I have been avoiding people here. It's not to anyone in particular, I just go through phases where I shut everyone out. I'm a mess and just don't want to burden others with it. I feel like I have little to offer others, and if friendship is give and take, then I'd just be a taker.


Don't worry about it, your mental health is important. Sometimes taking a break helps too. :hug:squeeze


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry I have been avoiding people here. It's not to anyone in particular, I just go through phases where I shut everyone out. I'm a mess and just don't want to burden others with it. I feel like I have little to offer others, and if friendship is give and take, then I'd just be a taker.


why you don't seem fake to me? xD never mind, sometimes i say dumb things. =)
i have a feeling you are a good person. well, i bet you are a good person.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

You've Hurt me too.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You enter my dream two nights ago.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why did you leave me limp like that?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

W/e dude.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sheesh. Chill.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if I can say.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

It’s been one month now since you’ve been gone. I miss you more every day. I hope wherever you are, if there is something after this life, that you’re happy. I love you. <3


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

riverbird said:


> It's been one month now since you've been gone. I miss you more every day. I hope wherever you are, if there is something after this life, that you're happy. I love you. <3


I hope he is in a better place now too, as cliche as it sounds.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Your situation reminds me of mine hopefully we’ll escape this madness at some point lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope you're OK, or as OK as possible.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

You are definitely not reading this thread based on the last message you sent me but I hope you didn't take offense that I didn't respond. I just assume you don't want to chat with me based on the fact that messages seem to stress you out. Anyway glad you seem ok-ish.


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Please leave me alone. Despite acting clueless, you know who you truly are and what you have done to others here.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

u smell @scooby


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It's been awhile since I heard from you. I hope you're doing well, and that your job has become less insane.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I knew that’d be for me. Only reason I checked.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Nah-Uh:rofl 
Why you being silly?:haha


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish we had something to talk about. That that isn't depressing. Nobody wants to talk to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I wish we had something to talk about. That that isn't depressing. Nobody wants to talk to me.


 :rub


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

TinyFlutter said:


> Please leave me alone. Despite acting clueless, you know who you truly are and what you have done to others here.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

If time stood still, I'd take this moment, make it last forever.


Actually, the whole thing. I want to say all of it to you, you Freak.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Let’s dance in slow motion, dance by the ocean.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for adding me on Snapchat darling. This is going to be fun.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

This place was better when you were on it


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

TinyFlutter said:


> Please leave me alone. Despite acting clueless, you know who you truly are and what you have done to others here.


Don't be afraid to get mods involved if whatever it is with whoever it is gets too bad. They can put the kibosh for good on whoever is bothering you and probably save a bunch of other people now and in the future from this person too. Typically people who stalk/harass people on here are doing it to multiple people on here, not just one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TinyFlutter said:


> Please leave me alone. Despite acting clueless, you know who you truly are and what you have done to others here.





Evo1114 said:


> Don't be afraid to get mods involved if whatever it is with whoever it is gets too bad. They can put the kibosh for good on whoever is bothering you and probably save a bunch of other people now and in the future from this person too. Typically people who stalk/harass people on here are doing it to multiple people on here, not just one.


 Seconded what @Evo1114 said.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hypocrite.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Wow, a few nasty grams getting on here.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd like to tell a whole bunch of SASers to read the first post of this thread before posting in it: "Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc. Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not."


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, boss.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

It was SilentMemory wasn't it? That's why you didn't reply, lmao.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> It was Silent Memory wasn't it? That's why you didn't reply, lmao.


>


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> >


:haha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Thread Notice*: Going forward, any posts deemed negative, passive aggressive or otherwise violating thread rules will be automatically deleted. No questions or debate about it.

Please keep in mind this section was created to be light, and for users with S.A. sometimes it's hard for us to accept good things or share with others how we're feeling or thinking so this is a sort of way of doing that. Appreciation, thankfulness, compliments, apologies, remorse, and empathy are welcome examples.

_Thread Rule:_ Only one rule should be enforced on this thread, and that is to *not post anything negative about a user, no passive aggressive posts targeted towards a user, etc.* Only positive comments can be made, anonymous or not."


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Suchness said:


> It was Silent Memory wasn't it? That's why you didn't reply, lmao.


If he lived closer, it could come true.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> If he lived closer, it could come true.


I have relatives that live in Australia, maybe it could come true lol  This post actually made me blush BTW. :blush


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

For you two above: OI OI

for someone else: It doesn't matter. Forget I said anything. The sooner you forget about me the better. I don't want to hurt you and I'm not going to be around for long with the way my mental health is.

Third person: Man I miss you so much. I wish we still spoke all the time like we used to. You made everything make sense and was probably the only person that understood me. Too bad you were probably an actual sociopath and it was fake lol typical the only person to make me happy would be. I remember when you cursed someone out for me lmao


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

I wish we could keep being friends, I'd miss you so much


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I still care and want you to succeed.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

You are the coolest person on this entire site.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Something nice. Hiyo to the fell-o in Californ-o... with a cake in the horno. And eating some Ho-hos ^_^ mmm hohos. And oreos.


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I hope you're doing well, you're warm, you have enough to eat, and you're still alive.


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

To SAS user from the earlier years of SAS:

I've remembered you all these years. I was young, you were older. We barely exchanged any PMs. Are you still around? You said you were Ivy educated, but you live in a twilight zone. I'd describe my life as that, too. You lived in Ventura, and you said people start bullying you after a while. 

Hope things are better for you now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know if you didn't get it for some reason (or if you think it's someone pretending to be me or what,) but I sent you a message and you didn't respond to it, and someone else messaged you, also several people have messaged you here but I don't think you're checking here, but you're still posting stuff like that. I guess there's someone specific you want to hear from, I don't know.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

So um, when are we gonna make out?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> So um, when are we gonna make out?


Lucky gal! :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope it won't be another year and a half until I hear from you again. Good luck with summer classes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Good luck


Thank you, even though it didn't work


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> Thank you, even though it didn't work


It will sooner or later :hug


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Think I'm gonna give up on you and finally try and move on. You're not interested.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> It will sooner or later :hug


I hope sooner rather than later! :squeeze


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i know this is strange, but i dreamed you were peeing standing up as men do.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You belong here. I know you won't be able to believe that, but a lot of people have said it, and a lot of people miss you and feel bad that you feel unwelcome and unwanted here. I'm sorry for everything you've had to go through.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still not sure what happen to you or the guy on here you were talking to/dating....:stu.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK. I'm now pretty sure you got my message and think that I'm a troll. I mean my account wasn't that new and did have some posts on but sure, it's not my primary account I actually made it a while back because my primary one has too much controversial stuff on and it's not really a good idea to use a single reddit account for everything. I like to keep stuff separate I guess. (I actually have like 4/5 accounts though I don't remember the details to all of them.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Believe in yourself.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe in you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> I believe in you.


lol, that was for someone else but thanks anyways.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You belong here my friend. @harrison


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I really want to have sex with you now and if we ever did I feel like I couldn't help but make love to you, sweet sweet love. God help me lmao.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I really want to have sex with you now and if we ever did I feel like I couldn't help but make love to you, sweet sweet love. God help me lmao.


 :kiss


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You belong here my friend. @harrison


Thanks mate - that's nice of you. I wasn't feeling very well last night.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad we talk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@nubly Lucky gal!


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Life can be amazing


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3stacks said:


> :kiss


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't understand why you still pop in on occasion.

_Staff edit_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I really want to have sex with you now and if we ever did I feel like I couldn't help but make love to you, sweet sweet love. God help me lmao.


Ah thanks, likewise...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Curiosity killed the cat. Don't be that cat. Stay off the dark web.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Curiosity killed the cat.


....Yes but time & illness also killed the cat, why wait, especially with 9 lives as a buffer zone &#128521;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@*CNikki* Thank you for having that small chat with me today. :blush I hope you are having a good night sleep tonight. Good luck with work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

your username reminds me of this:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely conversation and encouragement, @iAmCodeMonkey. The well wishes seem to have worked today. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Thank you for the lovely conversation and encouragement, @*iAmCodeMonkey* . The well wishes seem to have worked today. :lol


No problem, glad that my attempts at encouragement help you! :grin2:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

if you want baby ducks to think you are their mom, so they follow you everywhere you go. just talk to them when they are still inside the eggs. talk to the eggs themselves. make a certain sound, so they get used to your sound. when they get out of the egg, they will think you are their mother and they will follow you everywhere you go.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Coincidence said:


> if you want baby ducks to think you are their mom, so they follow you everywhere you go. just talk to them when they are still inside the eggs. talk to the eggs themselves. make a certain sound, so they get used to your sound. when they get out of the egg, they will think you are their mother and they will follow you everywhere you go.


I had a dream once that I had a baby, and when it was born, it was a baby chicken or duck. It was weird.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Silent Memory said:


> I had a dream once that I had a baby, and when it was born, it was a baby chicken or duck. It was weird.


lol what? this is very strange xD


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i still care and wish i could say something supportive.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I bet you would like to drink a refreshing shandy


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

One of my nicknames is shandy boy


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

One of my nicknames is shandy girl


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you are the type who enjoys refreshing refreshments


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

happy 36th birthday.


----------



## InnerAnimal (Aug 5, 2019)

We are All stronger than we lead ourselves to believe.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm glad that things have turned around for you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you all for being so nice to me.

True gentlemen, ladies.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Coincidence said:


> @Silent Memory did you receive the message i sent you 2 days ago?


She will respond, but takes time to create a good response.

Just have to be patient and please be kind to her.

In the meantime some call waiting music.






Thank you for messaging Silent Memory. :b


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> She will respond, but takes time to create a good response.
> 
> Just have to be patient and please be kind to her.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Sometimes I'll see a message, quickly look at it, then forget to reply to it later, but most of the time, I want to take my time so I can write a better reply, like you said.

I replied to his message.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  Sometimes I'll see a message, quickly look at it, then forget to reply to it later, but most of the time, I want to take my time so I can write a better reply, like you said.
> 
> I replied to his message.


You're welcome.

I seem to forget the other reason, my bad.

Good to hear.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

come on baby light my fire, try to set the night on fire


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Coincidence said:


> where are you?


Wow, a quote! So nice to see someone remembers me  Thanks for the concern! :grin2: Hope you are well.

---------

(Directed elsewhere)

It doesn't seem like you do at first glance, but I do hope you don't hate me


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Coincidence said:
> 
> 
> > where are you?
> ...


 You were a helpful mod! We appreciate ya.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


> Wow, a quote! So nice to see someone remembers me  Thanks for the concern! :grin2: Hope you are well. (


:heart


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like how you know big words.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

blue2 said:


> I like how you know big words.


 thank


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> thank


you.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

3stacks said:


> thank





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> you.


For.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

We will miss you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > thank
> ...


Being.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Silent Memory said:
> 
> 
> > 3stacks said:
> ...


 sexy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

^ That was purdy clever. :lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I wish I could talk to you. I miss you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope that you get the help you need my dude. :rub


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope that you get the help you need my dude. :rub


Hey you You sent me a VM

*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> Hey you You sent me a VM
> *Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


I haven't seen you post lately so I figured that I would check in and see how you are doing.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Wish we could get most of us together and just BBQ and talk. Different political slants and life outlooks but I'd still like to give a sit-down discussion a shot.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I haven't seen you post lately so I figured that I would check in and see how you are doing.


Thank You  
Yeah I been busy in the real world. I been doing alright

*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sorry your cat died back then (if she did. Hope she'll happily live many more years if she didn't). Hope you then got another one cause it's your favorite animal. 

As you know, I had a similar situation and I love cats too. That's how I remembered and that's why I suddenly brought it up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I haven't seen you around at all. I don't know what happened, but I hope you're okay. I miss talking to you.


----------



## Waterdots (Sep 10, 2019)

This site is way more dead since they banned you. Not much point visiting.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Waterdots said:


> This site is way more dead since they banned you. Not much point visiting.


Welcome to SAS.  How did you know what it used to be like? You only joined a few days ago, and wouldn't know anyone yet.


----------



## Waterdots (Sep 10, 2019)

Silent Memory said:


> Welcome to SAS.  How did you know what it used to be like? You only joined a few days ago, and wouldn't know anyone yet.


Been lurking this site for a while but was a bit scared to join.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Waterdots said:


> Silent Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to SAS.  How did you know what it used to be like? You only joined a few days ago, and wouldn't know anyone yet.
> ...


Nice feathers.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

God notices every tear.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I can't believe you're gone (banned), I do miss your quirky presence and reading your posts, you were one of the more supportive users honestly, offering your experiences/empathy to others. I hope you're doing well in your life and you that can find happiness. 

I'm sad that you just vanished just like that..

You were different and unique, and there a so few like you in the world.

Makes me wonder, when will it be my time too, not just strictly here, but in life in general. People just vanish :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I went back to that thread because I remembered the way some people answered and I felt like self harming since I'm tired and haven't eaten. A lot of the responses made me feel so hopeless because of the stark realism of them, either that or people completely misunderstood, but your post wasn't like that even though you didn't know me at all unlike the other posters, so I really appreciate that.

Especially in light of all the stuff I've read online generally recently.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope we can chat again on Discord soon. Hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never been anyone's first choice, friend or otherwise, except yours, and for that I am keeping you for as long as I can :blush


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice calves


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Hope the move went well and hope to hear from you again someday.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you to many people on here for their kindness.

It is much appreciated.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You haven't been as talkative as you used to be for the past few days. Hope you are doing alright.


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

@Mondo_Fernando I noticed you deleted a post that mentioned me in it before I got to read it. I'm not sure what was said, but I want to say I have always noticed your kindness and support to members on here, so I just want to say thank you .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@TinyFlutter

You're welcome.

Thank you for your kind words.

I was probably embarassed at what I said.

Nowhere near as kind as you are.

You are one of many that put me to shame on here with how kind you are. :yes


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You are cared about, and I hope you're okay. :squeeze This is for whoever reads it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You have been quiet today. I hope you are doing okay. :hug :squeeze


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Happy birthday, @rockyraccoon. I wish that I could say it to you directly. I'm going to try to make today a happy day celebrating your life and not a sad one missing you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:squeeze for @riverbird


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :squeeze for @riverbird


Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope you find peace someday and get your problems fixed. Thanks for being a friend.

SAS will miss you.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Limmy 👍


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope everything is ok you've been gone for so long.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

We forgive you 🙂


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope you're OK.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Can I say I miss you? You were one of my attachments.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

It has been a very long time since I last saw you here and I wish I knew what happened, You really knew how to make me laugh. I hope your doing well out there.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


I hope you have an awesome Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Excaliber said:


> I hope you have an awesome Christmas and New Years.


Thanks mate for your kind words. Wishing the same for you.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for always being there despite my overwhelming breakdowns that make me anxious about coming back at all from embarrassment. I don't deserve it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

a said:


> @SamanthaStrange
> 
> Watched Destination Wedding today. I didn't even realize that was Winona Ryder &#128561;
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I've never talked to you before, this is just based on what I've seen you post. 
I've seen you cut yourself down and say you'll be single for the rest of your life. You're obviously very smart and good-looking, so I don't know why you believe this. I guarantee you'll find a woman that loves you, and you'll hopefully have the kids you want with her. But please have more confidence in yourself and stop being negative. I know it's easier said than done but please try.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

Ur a nice man.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like your knife.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

If SAS had a Member of the Month it would be you. You were a great contribute. You are greatly missed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You're really cute. Do you even know?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Even though many miles (and computer screens) separate us both, I just want you to know that you have been an awesome friend to me. You are wonderful to chat and game with. You make great company.  Part of me hopes that our friendship will continue.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Even the thought of you makes me smile. It has been very nice to get to know you better, and I'm very happy to have you in my life.  It is always fun and interesting to talk to you, and you're always making me laugh or smile, even when you're not trying to. Everything I've told you is true, and I love being around you. :squeeze Thanks for being such a good friend and for being great company.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Even the thought of you makes me smile. It has been very nice to get to know you better, and I'm very happy to have you in my life.  It is always fun and interesting to talk to you, and you're always making me laugh or smile, even when you're not trying to. Everything I've told you is true, and I love being around you. :squeeze Thanks for being such a good friend and for being great company.


You have no idea how much this means to me. My eyes are starting to well up as I read this. Thank you for showing me what a real genuine friendship is supposed to be. :squeeze Even though it would be very hard to do due to location and our own issues, I hope that we will get a chance to meet each other in person someday.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Even after everything that's happened I don't hate you, I wish I could hug you and make things better between us. Even tho it was only one we had one of the best friendships.

I'm not trying to make things harder on you, I expressed my frustration a couple of times and that's it. I don't go around telling people what happened, I only told a couple of people and they're not on here or discord. 

I'll always have love for you, I want the best for you and I hope you have a good life. You still have me on Skype so you must feel some of that too. You can always talk to me, about anything. Send me a message if you want me to leave, or I might just do that anyway, take a break for a while.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Even though many miles (and computer screens) separate us both, I just want you to know that you have been an awesome friend to me. You are wonderful to chat and game with. You make great company.  Part of me hopes that our friendship will continue.


I am not sure where you guys stand, but about 2 years a ago a girl from here moved to me. We aren't together anymore, but we went all the way.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad we're talking again. We've both changed a lot over the years, but you're still you, and I still want you. After the day we re-connected, I couldn't stop thinking about you. It was driving me absolutely insane for a while, but then I realized that I don't _want_ to stop thinking about you. We just match each other's crazy so well.

I hope you're okay with being stuck with me, because I never want to lose you again. I'm happy you exist.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

you have the finest arse I`ve ever come across! I dont lie about things like that.

Its something to hold onto I guess.


so yeah, very nice


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

your knockers were top notch too, but thats enough of my charm for tonight


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

D'avjo said:


> you have the finest arse I`ve ever come across! I dont lie about things like that.
> 
> Its something to hold onto I guess.
> 
> so yeah, very nice





D'avjo said:


> your knockers were top notch too, but thats enough of my charm for tonight


Lucky gal


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I read the stuff you post on here and don't talk to you much because I don't really talk to anyone on here, but I do worry about you and see some of myself in you. I think you have meaning and value same as any other person, but I struggle to comment to encourage you when you post because I'm bad about digging the same holes that make me feel worthless, hopeless, and very alone too (and I feel like I am in the those holes most of the time). I wish you the best, man. Praying for you too. You aren't alone. You certainly have worth, and you are seen.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

We haven't known each other for very long, but this could be the start of a great friendship. : )


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I just noticed you're not a mod any more and decided to leave the site, well you did a bang up job as one of the staff here. You're a good person, and hope everything the future holds is great for you.

Also, @WillYouStopDave well played taking on the mod role


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Thanks. 

And I can't really hold a candle to many of those who came before.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You will be a great mod @*WillYouStopDave* !


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You have the best laugh. "blushes and smiles"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. I'm so humbled.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Talking to you always makes me smile, even when I'm trying to put eye makeup on, like today. I had to keep fixing it because I was smiling so much.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Person 1: I still can't believe you're not here. You gave your time to everyone. I don't think people appreciate you or realize what you have done to them. Thank You for checking out my little blogs at that time. You really was into my Comics and Doodles. You made me feel special because you would share things with me base on my race. At first, I admit I was skeptic and questioning myself as to why would someone post things related to my own color. You only did that to make me feel comfortable. You still do it and I don't think you know I am hip to it {to what you're doing} but it really makes me feel good.   



Person 2: I still can't believe you're not here. I didn't talk much to you but I would see you on the forum. You didn't know this but if I had the money I would had bought you that online membership video thing you were asking people of SAS to give you. I had researched it and everything. It was only a thought but I would had done that for you if maybe I had your email for you to receive it and if only you would trust someone. But yeah I saw what you had posted at that time. May the force be with you.



Person 3: I hope the way I express my viewpoint on something spiritual didn't offend you.  If it has I am sorry for it.


Person 4: You haven't been on the forum as much. Good thing I have you on FB. Your energy was bright here. Just like mines at that time. I hope you can return here. You really brighten up the place.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Talking to you always makes me smile, even when I'm trying to put eye makeup on, like today. I had to keep fixing it because I was smiling so much.


Chatting with you always makes me smile too, so does your posts about me. I will try not to ruin your eye makeup next time, mate.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for reaching out to me, you're a good friend.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

The user who messaged me first, you're literally on my skype right now but I'm avoiding talking to you because you're not indifferent and you're emotional and you're positive to me in a lot of ways and I felt free talking to you.

@dividedbyzero I haven't talked to you for about 2 years and I lost my skype. And that's the last time you visited this site too  I hope you're ok. I'm so avoidant with people who reciprocate with friendliness etc. I can't even control it. Definitely acting out some trauma. Although expressing these excuses now is even worse. At least someday maybe I'm going to search for my old messages on this site and see this one and fully realize what a horrible human being I am/used to be.

That's cause I have bad memory, especially for thing about myself since I dissociate from my emotions all my life and perceive it in fragments. But I remember the life stories of people I was talking to one on one.

WillYouStopDave thank you for noticing my post and saying something really kind! It did make me feel better. It might sound surprising, but that's the warmest reaction I received when I told it to someone. No one else told me the same thing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Sheska you, too! Glad to see you around still!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sheska said:


> Are you a Grand Master yet, Karsten? With all that practice you should be able to beat Magnus by now


Nope. Apparently brute force can't make up for lack of talent :lol

It is pretty amazing how the top players see the game.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't believe you still talk to me.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Person 3: I hope the way I express my viewpoint on something spiritual didn't offend you.  If it has I am sorry for it.


I hope you're not talking about me! @Sunshine Lady, your viewpoint on something spiritual doesn't offend me and you don't have to be sorry for it. I hope you come back to this site or are otherwise doing ok.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

It gets easier when you stop blaming yourself for everything. Realize that in the eyes of everyone, you're just another random person in the crowd. The only person worrying about how you look is you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You really are fantastic company.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

you ever watched the show code monkeys?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No I have not.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sexy and kinky vids you've got there. I jerked off to them many times.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

@Kevin001, it's nice having your support spiritually @Sunshine Lady, you are kind, you shine light onto people and you're uplifting @Karsten, thank you for getting back to me when you were able @harrison, thank you for your kindness @Graeme1988, thank you for being a friend I trust @PurplePeopleEater, thank you for our talks and your support in the how are you feeling thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@lily Thank You Lily You made me smile
:squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

@lily Aww, you're welcome.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

thank for having the coolest user name
also, got to get back on venture brothers if its still running.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like your super long hair.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks @mezzoforte for helping do my paperwork.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

lily said:


> @Graeme1988, thank you for being a friend I trust


_Awww... _ thank you lily. :squeeze: Reading this really lifted my mood.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

always surprised at how calm u r


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sekiro said:


> Thanks @mezzoforte for helping do my paperwork.


:teeth Anytime!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You're such a cutie pie.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

You make me laugh


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

you seem like a nice lady.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily Thank You Lily You made me smile
> :squeeze





Graeme1988 said:


> _Awww... _ thank you lily. :squeeze: Reading this really lifted my mood.


I'm glad


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello. You couldn't have said it any better and I quite admire that. Let's just say, if I was a brain-dead Biden, then you're definitely a figure like Dr Fauci or [someone very qualified].  Ill need a nap, soon. just like ol Joe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You're my Cuban cutie pie, I could just eat you up. Today, tomorrow, everyday.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Keep up the good work with your training. Be strong and keep going.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I was feeling sad and defeated but you helped me see the good in all this, you always do


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You are a cool dude.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

may the sun shine


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you for being there and seeing me as someone with some level of potential (and maybe trust?).


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

You are an intelligent and compassionate poster, who's also not afraid to be candid with stronger opinions. You are witty as well!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wonder what happened to [poster] hope you're OK since you disappeared from everywhere 2 years ago.


I guess not getting back into contact since it's been years, but went on facebook the other day and you are still alive (or were in 2018.) So that's cool.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I sometimes wonder how your doing, thank you for having been a compassionate and understanding person.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

There are always decent people out there. We may be in a crisis, but some people have good hearts and there are still positive human interactions.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry you got banned


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for being such a good friend


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you answering my question on my thread. I just couldn't understand why. It all makes sense with what was said. I thought it was for everyone. Now I clearly understand. Thank you again.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you for being a great friend to me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You seem very interesting and we have some similar interests. I think I'd enjoy talking to you, but I'd probably bore you


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You have been quiet lately. I hope you are doing well


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-When are we going to talk? I have so much cool and interesting things to share and to talk with you. Debates I want to engage with you just to see how much knowledge you know. Religion and God is my topic.;D I want to invite you to my Discord. I have some cool bots. Taco Shack is my favorite.


-I hope you and your family been well. I also hope you been coping with Cornavirus well.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I really wish life was different for you. It's the world's loss that you're relatively unknown by it. I admire you.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

You're full of energy and positivity!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I do 



ha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow it will be a whole year since you joined SAS. You are like one of the members I became familiar with. A well known member. One of Faith in the Lord. Not too many of us but it is still great. It is like you are part of the SAS Family. {In my perspective.} I am glad to have you as my friend.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Oh wow I feel bad for having missed your message for so long! I'm glad to hear from you though and I hope that you enjoy the Christmas season


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

> @Barakiel
> Thought you might appreciate this


You probably didn't tag me in this thinking the last sentence would actually apply to me, but thanks.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I can't wait to watch a cute Christmas movie with you tonight.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:high5


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

It’s been two years today since you left this world and I miss you just as much now as I did in the beginning. I’m so grateful to have known you, your magical spark will stay with me forever. I’ll listen to some classic rock today in your honor.


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Um you know you shouldn't take stuff I say too seriously : /


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Black jesus said:


> Um you know you shouldn't take stuff I say too seriously : /


As a new member who only joined three hours ago, you shouldn’t have anything to apologise to other members for yet. Did you have an account before this one? If you did, what was your username?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I really enjoy the contributions you make to the forum, and how considerate you are in your posts toward others. I feel you should be recognized for that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I miss you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Life finds a way even into the vast heat death of the world. I wish to say that it's more meaningful than it feels sometimes. I know that's less stoic than desired.


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

Stay positive you're stronger than you think


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Still running that last mishap on repeat in your head? I'd say to laugh at it and let it go. I want you to portray yourself as a cartoon character, and to find humor in your clumsiness. It has certainly worked for me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Although I hope your social anxiety is doing better, glad to see a lot of familiar names still around.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Good luck.


----------

